# مهزلة الغش الجماعى بالثانوية العامة 2016



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*بمناسبة ان السيد الدكتورالاستاذ الوزير لن يسمح بتكرار " اكذوبة الطالبة مريم "
يقدم كليماندوس بـكل إعزاز و فخر :

شاهد بالصور تسريب نموذج إجابات إمتحان اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة اليوم الأحد 5/6/2016
















​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*طالب ثانوية عامة «امتحان العربي معايا من بالليل»

[YOUTUBE]mSGZkmQpnTQ[/YOUTUBE]

وكان بشير حسن، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أكد أن من يملك دليلاً على تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية، عليه التقدم به إلى النيابة العامة.

وأضاف أنه لم تحدث سوى واقعة تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية وفور التأكد من صحة المعلومة تم إلغاء الامتحان على الفور.

وأشار في تعليقه إلى أن عددًا من الطلاب من أبناء برلمانيين وسياسيين كانوا على علم بأسئلة امتحان اللغة العربية قبل الامتحان بـ24 ساعة، إلا أن هذه أقاويل لا تستند إلى دليل واقعي، وأن من يملك دليلًا واحدًا عليه اللجوء إلى النيابة العامة مباشرة لمحاسبة المسئولين.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*و فى سابقة فريدة من نوعها
إلغاء امتحان التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة بعد تسريبه

أفادت قناة "سي بي سي إكسترا" في نبأ عاجل لها بإلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية في الثانوية العامة للنظام الحديث بعد تسريبه.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*بيان عاجل إلي وزير التربية والتعليم حول تسريب الامتحانات






قدم النائب هيثم الحريري - الأحد 5 يونيو- بيانا عاجلا لوزير التربية والتعليم حول تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وأكد الحريري أن تكرار مثل هذه الحوادث يؤثر على تساوي الفرص بين الطلاب كما اقتراح النائب تشكيل لجنة تقصي حقائق في وعرض النتائج على الرأي العام لمحاسبة المقصرين.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* «المصيلحي» يطالب بوقف امتحانات الثانوية العامة*

    منذ 3 دقيقه June 5, 2016, 4:02 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  طالب الدكتور على المصيلحي، رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية بمجلس النواب، بإيقاف  امتحانات الثانوية العامة هذا العام، قائلا: "استمرار امتحانات الثانوية  العامة بهذا الشكل كارثة حقيقية".

وأكد في كلمته خلال الجلسة العامة للبرلمان، أن ما حدث اليوم الأحد، كارثة بكل المقاييس، ولا يمكن أن تمر مرور الكرام.

وأشار "المصيلحي" إلى أن المسئولية السياسية واضحة في هذه الواقعة على وزير التربية والتعليم.

وانطلق ماراثون امتحانات الثانوية العامة "نظام حديث"، في التاسعة صباح  اليوم الأحد، وأدي ظ¥ظ¦ظ  ألف طالب وطالبة على مستوى الجمهورية امتحان اللغة  العربية بـ ظ،ظ¥ظ§ظ  لجنة، وذلك بعد إلغاء مادة التربية الدينية لتسريب  الامتحان، وتأجيل المادة ليوم 29 يونيو الجاري.

وتتابع وزارة التربية والتعليم سير الامتحانات من خلال غرفة العمليات  المركزية بالوزارة وظ¢ظ§ غرفة فرعية على مستوى المحافظات، كما يتابع اتحاد  طلاب المدارس مشكلات وشكاوى الطلاب أثناء الامتحانات من خلال غرفة عمليات  الاتحاد.  
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* «المصيلحي» يطالب بوقف امتحانات الثانوية العامة*

    منذ 3 دقيقه June 5, 2016, 4:02 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة       







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  طالب الدكتور على المصيلحي، رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية بمجلس النواب، بإيقاف  امتحانات الثانوية العامة هذا العام، قائلا: "استمرار امتحانات الثانوية  العامة بهذا الشكل كارثة حقيقية".

وأكد في كلمته خلال الجلسة العامة للبرلمان، أن ما حدث اليوم الأحد، كارثة بكل المقاييس، ولا يمكن أن تمر مرور الكرام.

وأشار "المصيلحي" إلى أن المسئولية السياسية واضحة في هذه الواقعة على وزير التربية والتعليم.

وانطلق ماراثون امتحانات الثانوية العامة "نظام حديث"، في التاسعة صباح  اليوم الأحد، وأدي ٥٦٠ ألف طالب وطالبة على مستوى الجمهورية امتحان اللغة  العربية بـ ١٥٧٠ لجنة، وذلك بعد إلغاء مادة التربية الدينية لتسريب  الامتحان، وتأجيل المادة ليوم 29 يونيو الجاري.

وتتابع وزارة التربية والتعليم سير الامتحانات من خلال غرفة العمليات  المركزية بالوزارة و٢٧ غرفة فرعية على مستوى المحافظات، كما يتابع اتحاد  طلاب المدارس مشكلات وشكاوى الطلاب أثناء الامتحانات من خلال غرفة عمليات  الاتحاد.  
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*تويتر عن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية






دشن عدد من نشطاء موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، هاشتاج بعنوان "ثانوية"، بعد تسريب امتحاني اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة والتاريخ للأزهر.
وقال أحد الرواد: "الامتحان الأيام دى بينزل ومعاه نموذج الإجابة قبل اللجنة"، وعلق آخر قائلًا: "امتحان الثانوية اتسرب والعيال في اللجان هايصة".
وسخر آخر قائلًا: "امتحان الثانوية نزل بالإجابات لا ونموذج الإجابة نازل موزع الدرجات شغل نضيف وعالي"، وقال آخر: "أي طالب ثانوية عامة يروح الحمام دلوقتي ويفتح الفيس هيلاقي الامتحان بإجاباته".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب امتحان مادة التاريخ للثانوية الأزهرية






تداول عدد من الطلاب على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، ورقة امتحان التاريخ لطلاب القسم الأدبى بالشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية، وذلك بعد مرور 24 دقيقة على بدء الامتحان، والذى قدر الوقت له بثلاث ساعات بدءا من التاسعة وحتى الحادية عشرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*خالد منتصر عن تسريب امتحان اللغة العريية للثانوية






انتقد الصحفي الدكتور خالد منتصر، تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة.   وقال "منتصر" - في تغريدة عبر حسابه على موقع التدوين المصغر "تويتر" اليوم - “تسريبات الثانوية العامة بدأت، سلام كبير للهلالي".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*طالب يلتقط سيلفى أثناء غش جماعى






أرسل طالب لخدمة صحافة المواطن صورا "سيلفى" له بصحبة صديقه، مؤكدا أنها فى امتحان اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة داخل لجنة بمحرم بك فى إسكندرية.

وأشار الطالب إلى حالة الفوضى داخل اللجنة، حيث وجد حالات غش جماعية، إلى جانب عدم اهتمام المراقبين الذين جلسوا فى آخر اللجنة يتبادلون الحديث.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*الداخلية تحدد القائم على صفحة تسريبات امتحان الثانوية الأزهرية






تمكنت وزارة الداخلية من تحديد القائم على إدارة صفحة "بالغش إتجمعنا" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية الأزهرية والإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها في الغش نظير مقابل مادي. حيث أكدت المعلومات أن "محمد ع.ب " سن 22 طالب، ومقيم بشبرا الخيمة، ويقوم بإدارة صفحة "بالغش إتجمعنا" التي تنشر تسريبات لامتحانات الثانوية العامة الأزهرية. وعقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط والد المذكور بمحل إقامته، وبحوزته ما تم ذكره، وبمواجهته أنكر صلته بالصفحة محل الواقعة وأفاد بأن نجله المدعو "محمد" سن 22 طالب هو مرتكب الواقعة، وجاري ضبطه. تم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والعرض على النيابة العامة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*الدين .. يفضح عنترية وزير التعليم






شهد أول يوم لامتحانات الثانوية العامة الجديدة فى مادتى اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية كارثة تعليمية، لم تحدث فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة خلال الأعوام الماضية، حيث تم تسريب أسئلة امتحانات مادة التربية الدينية وتداول إجابتها بين الطلاب قبل بداية الامتحانات بوقت كاف.

وبناء عليه، قرر الدكتور الهلالى الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، والتعليم الفني إلغاء امتحان المادة، وأعلن اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة تجاه المتورطين فى الواقعة.
كما قرر الوزير إعادة عقد الامتحان يوم 29 يونيو الجاري، فى تمام الساعة التاسعة صباحًا.

وأثبتت الوزارة منذ اليوم الأول للامتحانات، فشلها فى إدارة منظومة امتحانات الثانوية العامة والحفاظ على سرية الامتحان القومى وكشف تسريب الأسئلة أن التصريحات العنترية التى أطلقها الوزير قبل بداية الامتحانات بشأن تشديد الإجراءات لمواجهة الغش ومنع حدوث تسريب للأسئلة أنها تصريحات وهمية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*شاو مينج تعلن أهدافها من تسريب الامتحانات






قالت صفحة "شاو مينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، عقب تسريبها امتحان مادة التربية الدينية، الذي قررت وزارة التربية والتعليم إلغاءه، إن "امتحان الدين كان الدرس التاني للوزارة".
وأضاف مؤسس الصفحة: "شاومينج بدأ ورسم الطريق كل طالب مصري، شاومينج بيطلع وقت ما الوزارة تبيع أحلامه وتتاجر بيها، جه الوقت اللي لازم تتغير المنظومة الفاشلة، جه الوقت اللي لازم يقف اللعب بأحلام الطلبة".
وأعلنت الصفحة، أن هدفها من التسريب بأنه يجب "الاهتمام كل الاهتمام بالمُدرس بما لديه من حقوق وامتيازات وعليه من واجبات، وإلغاء التصنيف الطبقي للكليات بإلغاء التنسيق وتفعيل امتحانات القدرات، وتطوير المناهج لرقمية وإلغاء الاعتماد على الورق ويشمل ذلك الامتحانات كافةً، وإثبات قدرات العقلية المصرية".
وتابع: "سنختفي للأبد حينما تدرك الوزارة أنها لو تساهلت مع أبنائها.. واحتضنتهم واستوعبتهم.. وربت أجيال من علماء ومهندسين وأطباء.. إن لم يأتوا الآن.. فلن يأتوا بعد ذلك.. وبكره تفتكروا كلامي"، متابعًا: "جربوا الموضوع ولو سنة واحدة.. وشوفوا بقى لو كل واحد دخل برغبته دون إجبار التنسيق أو التقيد بدرجات.. وانتظروا السنة التي تليها.. وطابق نسبة النجاح والسقوط في الكليات.. هل ستقل حقًا.. أو ستزداد.. وساعتها مش هايكون لشاومينج دور.. لأن فكرته هاتكون انتهت..هكذا يجب أن تحل الأزمات".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*غش جماعي لطلاب الثانوية العامة

[YOUTUBE]vRBAqHNFSVc[/YOUTUBE]

إحدى حالات الغش الجماعى بأسيوط أثناء قيام أولياء الأمور بتملية أبنائهم إجابة الامتحان، كما هي مجابة وموزعة من المكتبات عن طريق الموبايل.

وقال بعض أولياء الأمور إنه يوجد بعض الأسئلة مجابة بطريقة خاطئة، وتشهد لجان محافظة أسيوط حالة من الاستنفار الأمني بمحيط اللجان رغم قيام أولياء الأمور بتداول الإجابة في شوارع جانبية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*بسبب تسريب امتحان الثانويه العامه ..مجلس النواب يستدعي وزير التعليم






استدعت لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب، الأحد، الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني ، وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، للاستعلام عن الوقائع، التي شهدتها امتحانات الثانوية العامة في اليوم الأول.

وقال بشير حسن، المتحدث الإعلامي لوزارة التعليم، في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، الأحد، إن استدعاء الوزير «أمر طبيعي».

وردًّا على ما أثير عن تسريبات امتحانات الثانوية العامة ليلة الامتحان لابنة أمين سر إحدى اللجان، ونجل رئيس إحدى اللجان بالبرلمان بقنا والدقهلية، أوضح: «على أصحاب الشكوى التقدم للنيابة العامة فورًا، ولقاء وزير التعليم، لعرض الوقائع عليه لفتح تحقيق عاجل حولها».


يشار إلى أن أولياء الأمور تقدموا بشكوى لتسريب امتحان اللغة العربية ليلة الامتحان بمدرسة الشهيد خيرت القاضي بنجع حمادي بقنا، ومدرسة السادات الثانوية بالدقهلية، لوجود نجلي عضوي مجلس نواب بهما، وطالبوا بفتح تحقيق بالواقعة.
- - -
راجع المشاركة رقم 2​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*وزارة التربية والتعليم عن سبب عدم إلغاء امتحان العربي






قال المتحدث الإعلامي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، بشير حسن، إنه تم التحفظ على 6 طلاب بـ6 هواتف محمولة في أكثر من محافظة، وذلك لخروج صورة من أسئلة امتحانات اللغة العربية.
وأضاف حسن، في تصريح لـ"دوت مصر" إنه تم إلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية، وسيتم تحديد موعد لاحق للمادة، وعلق قائلا "إحنا مش مجتمع ملايكة"، مؤكدا أن تسريب الامتحان قبل بدايته مسؤولية الوزارة.
وقد تم تسريب ورقة أسئلة امتحان مادة التربية الدينية قبل بدء الامتحان، في أول أيام امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وأكد حسن إنه لم يتم تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية، وما تم نشره عبر مواقع التواصل كان عقب توزيع الأسئلة على الطلاب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*اول رد فعل من رئيس الوزراء بعد تسريب امتحان الثانويه العامه






أكدت مصادر حكومية مطلعة أن المهندس شريف إسماعيل رئيس مجلس الوزراء يتابع مع الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني أزمة تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة.
وكلف رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير التربية والتعليم بفتح تحقيق عاجل في تسريب الامتحان لمعرفة المسئول عنه، واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة ضده.
وأمر رئيس مجلس الوزراء باتخاذ التدابير المناسبة في باقي امتحانات المواد الأخري لعدم تكرار الموقف، كما كلف رئيس الوزراء وزير التعليم بإرسال تقرير مفصل عن تسريب الامتحان لاتخاذ اللازم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*التحقيق مع صاحب صفحة «شاومينج






بدأت نيابة الوراق، برئاسة المستشار محمد حامد، وكيل النائب العام، التحقيق مع الطالب "أحمد. ح" القائم على إدارة صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة، والإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها في الغش نظير مقابل مادي.

كانت المعلومات أكدت قيام "أحمد. ح"، 19 سنة - طالب، ومقيم بدائرة قسم الوراق بإدارة صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، باسم "شاومينج"، بنشر مشاركات تتضمن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية الأزهرية، وترويج صور تحتوي على أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات مراحل دراسية مختلفة للطلاب، حتى يتسنى لهم الغش والحصول على الإجابات، فضلاً عن القيام بالإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها داخل لجان الامتحانات في عملية الغش لصغر حجمها.

وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق.
ويذكر أن صفحة شاومينج سربت امتحان الدين للثانوية العامة اليوم، كما تداولت ورقة امتحان اللغة العربية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*نشطاء التواصل الاجتماعي يسخطون من منظومة التعليم في هاشتاج «ثانوية»






دشن نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك وتويتر" هاشتاج "ثانوية"، في أول أيام امتحانات الثانوية العامة "للنظام الحديث".

وجذب الهاشتاج عددا كبيرا من النشطاء، ليتصدر تراند مصر على «تويتر»، وأكد عدد كبير من النشطاء أن تسريب الامتحانات بالإجابة النموذجية يعبر عن نظام تعليمي فاشل، وأنه لن يخلق إلا مجموعة فشلة في المستقبل، ليعبر النشطاء عن سخطهم على ما يحدث في المنظومة التعليمية.

مش بيتساوي
وقال روفي أحمد: "اوعوا تفتكروا أن اللي بيغش ده هيبقي حاجة ، وكل سنة بيغشوا بس ربنا مش بيساوي اللي تعب وذاكر بالفاشل اللي بيغش.. ربنا معاكم"، وأضاف على صبري: "كل سنة كان امتحان الثانوية بيتسرب وقت الامتحان دلوقتى من 7 الصبح وبالإجابات ووقت الامتحان إجابات بالختم.. زمان كان بيغشوا التسريب في اللجنة دلوقتى قبل اللجنة بساعتين بيقولوا.. منظومة فاشلة".

وعلق سعيد: "وده من الإنجازات... تطور الغش بدلا من تسريب ورقة الأسئلة يسرب نموذج الامتحان....المهم نبقي كده"، وردت سوما: "آخر دفعة ثانوية بجد دفعة 2013.. دفعة جمع وحى.. دفعة النحو المميز لأول مرة ييجى يقولك اقرا القطعة التالية وافهمها فهما جيدا ثم أجب".

وتابعت سحر الصفتي: "إيه... اللى بقينا فيه دا أنا مقهورهةعلى تعب الناس اللى ذاكرت، والله ربنا ينتقم منكم كلكم يابلد مهزأة عايشة في أعماق أعماق المجارى".

نموذج الإجابة
وقال رضوان بيه: "دلوقتي وتيسيرا على الطلاب نموذج الاجابة بتاع.. ثانوية عامة بينزل قبل الامتحان بنص ساعة انتو بتحكوا في ايه يااخونا"، وأضاف سليمو: "ثانوية المشكلة مش في إن امتحان العربي اتسرب ولا إن امتحان الدين اتسرب.. المشكلة إن نموذج الإجابة اتسرب".

وعلق مارو ممدوح: "حرام اللى بيحصل ده تسريب امتحانات والتنسيق هيزيد وناس كتير هيروح تعبها حرام لازم مواقع التسريب تتقفل بلاش نعيش في تخلف اكتر من كده"، وتابعت سمر حمدي: " منظومة تعليمية فاشلة ووزير فاشل ونظام فاشل.. شكرا".

نقلة نوعية
وقال أحمد تمام: "نقلة نوعية في مستوى امتحانات الثانوية الامتحان في مستوى الطالب اللي الشبكة عنده كويسة في اللجنة"، وأضاف محمد ماهر:  "دولة كاملة مش عارفة تأمن امتحان ولا عارفة تأمن ماتش".

وعلق أنفنتي: "مهزلة وهرجلة وقلة أدب اللي بيحصل ده.. مستقبل الناس بقي لعبة ف ايديكو حسبنا الله في شاومينج وفي مسئولين الوزارة.. يامنظومة... "، وردت يايا محمد: "لازم الوزارة تعيد امتحان العربغŒ مرة تانية مع.. قطع الإنترنت غŒوم الامتحان بعد كده عيالكم هيتعالجوا عند دكاترة فشلة الكل ضحية".

وتابع وسام أحمد: "غش وهات مجموع كبير وادخل كلية حلوه بس صدقني هتفضل طول حياتك شايل الطين على دماغك أحسن ربنا مبيحبش الظلم".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*هذا ما قاله طلاب بالثانويه العامه عن امتحان العربي بعد خروجهم






أعرب عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة في أول أيام امتحان اللغة العربية، اليوم الأحد، عن سعادتهم من سهولة امتحان اللغه العربية، مشيرين إلى صعوبة السؤال الأخير بالامتحان، وهو ما يخص بسؤال النحو، قائلين: «الامتحان كله كنا مذاكرينه كويس ومطلعش حاجة من خارج المنهج بس سؤال النحو كان صعب شوية». 

واعترض أغلب أولياء الأمور على إلغاء وزارة التربية والتعليم امتحان مادة التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة «نظام حديث» بعد تسريبه، الذى كان من المقرر أن يبدأ بعد امتحان للغة العربية، قائلين: "الطلاب كدة كدة هما في اللجنة ماشفوش الامتحان ولا الأسئلة.. وكده حرام كنت ما صدقنا نخلص مادتين ونركز في المواد الأصعب»، بحسب تعبيرهم.

بينما اعترض الطلاب على إلغاء امتحان اللغة الدينية، قائلين: «هما مش عارفين يأمنوا امتحاناتهم كويس، الامتحان اتسرب من قبل ما تتفتح الأظرف أصلا يعني مش من الطلبة يعني حد من وزارة التعليم هو اللي مسرب الامتحان، وإحنا كنا ذاكرنا مش لسه هنتعب تاني وإحنا في شهر رمضان وكله صيام وتعب»، على حد قولهم.​*
http://www.christian-dogma.com/t109...-بالثانويه-العامه-عن-امتحان-العربي-بعد-خروجهم


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*غرفة عمليات الثانوية العامة تعقد اجتماعا طارئا

تعقد قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم بعد قليل اجتماعا طارئا مع غرفة عمليات الوزارة وفريق مكافحة الغش الالكترونى،بعد واقعة تسريب امتحان مادة التربية الدينية قبل بدء اللجنة. وكانت وزارة التربية ووالتعليم قررت إعادة امتحان المادة فى 29 من يونيو الجارى.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*كاهن بالقوصية يقترح فكرة لتطوير امتحانات الثانوية العامة بتكاليف أقل







اقترح القس لوقا راضي، كاهن الكنيسة القبطية بالقوصية بأسيوط، فكرة لتطوير الامتحانات، على أن يتم تغيير طريقة الامتحانات لتتحول إلى لجان إلكترونية على غرار امتحانات "الاى دى سى ال". وأضاف راضي عبر حسابه الشخصي على الفيسبوك، "هذه الفكرة تتطلب تكوين لجنة متخصصة من خبراء في التربية والتعليم والتطوير التكنولوجي لهذا الأمر، وإعداد معامل مجهزة بأجهزة الكمبيوتر والانترنت. وتابع، هذا يتطلب استغلال المدارس والجامعات في هذا الأمر، وإعداد نماذج متنوعة ومتعددة من الامتحانات على حسب المناهج المعطاة، وتحديد الهويات الشخصية للطلبة مع تحديد الباسورد وإعلان مراكز للتدريب على الفكرة، وعمل جدول للامتحانات في ساعات مختلفة على مدار فتره زمنية. موضحًا أن الأمر يتطلب عمل مناقصة سنوية لشركات تهتم بالتكنولوجيا في أنحاء العالم لتولى ومتابعة الفكرة. مؤكدًا أن هذه الفكرة ستساعد على تحقيق العدل بين الطلبة والحد من حالات الغش وتسريب الامتحانات، وأيضًا وقف نزيف الاستهلاك الوقتي والمالي والبشرى والأوراق والأحبار والأثاث الخ، إذ تصرف الدولة ما يقرب من 500 مليون جنيه على الامتحانات. لافتًا إلى أن إعلان النتيجة سيكون مباشرة على الإنترنت. وأختتم القس تدوينته قائلاً: قد لا ترى الفكرة النور الآن، لكن أثق إن طرحت للدراسة سترى النور قريبًا ولتكن كل امتحانات أبنائنا هكذا من ابتدائي حتى أعلى الدرجات.. مختتمًا: أصلى من أجل سلام بلادنا ونموها.
- - - 
هذا هو الحل فعلا / لكنهم لا يريدو ذلك لان بالامتحانات بدلات و مطبعة سرية و لجان توزيع اسئلة و لجان فرز اوراق اجابه و بدلات و علاوات و حوافز و "فته" ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*بعد تسريب امتحان الدين .. جهات سيادية داخل التعليم للتحقيق في الواقعة






كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، عن أن مجموعة جهات سيادية، وصلت ديوان عام وزارة التعليم، منذ قليل.   وأضافت المصادر - في تصريحات صحفية - أنه تم استدعاء جميع قيادات الوزارة، المشرفين على أعمال امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وعلى رأسهم الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني - وزير التعليم -؛ للتحقيق فيما حدث صباح اليوم، من تسريب امتحانات اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية، للصف الثالث الثانوي نظام حديث.   وتابعت المصادر، أنه لأول مرة، يتم إلغاء امتحان في الثانوية العامة، دون وجود بديل له. 
- - - 
اتصور انها نهايه السيد الاستاذ الدكتور الوزير​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» تعترف بتسريب الامتحان من داخل الوزارة






أكد بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية، تم من داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم، وقبل بداية اللجنة بساعة ونصف الساعة، وسيتم تحويل المتورطين للنيابة، بينما تم تسريب «اللغة العربية» من داخل اللجان.
وأضاف، خلال مداخلة هاتفية بـ«ستديو الأخبار»، على قناة «تن»، أن غرفة العمليات رفضت 38 تليفونا محمولا داخل اللجان، ومن الممكن أن يكون أحد الطلاب قد صور الامتحان وسربه، ولم يتلقَّ الإجابات، لأن الغرفة تحركت وسحبت جميع الهواتف.
وأوضح أن تسريب الامتحانات ليس مقصودا به الوزير أو الوزارة، وإنما الهدف «ضرب الدولة»، لأنه تحدٍّ سافر، من قبل مسربي الامتحانات، الذين أعلنوا استمرارهم في التسريب، منذ إعلان الجداول.
- - - 
و من اين للطالب ( بنموزج الاجابات و الدرجات ) ؟ ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*الوزارة مليانه بالقيادات الإخوانيه لازم يحصل كده*
*طالما ماحصلش تطهير للمؤسسه الاكبر فى الدولة*​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الوزارة مليانه بالقيادات الإخوانيه لازم يحصل كده*
> *طالما ماحصلش تطهير للمؤسسه الاكبر فى الدولة*​



*
عندك حق = اوافقك 100X100

هم مندسيين بجنبات الوزارة و يعملون من تحت لتحت لانهم جبناء
المضمون واحد بفكرهم : اللى يخُش جيبى اولى من اللى يروح للدولة
لذا يفضلون اخذ 1000 ج و يضع قنبله بجوار بنك  لان الفكر واحـــــــد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> عندك حق = اوافقك 100X100
> 
> هم مندسيين بجنبات الوزارة و يعملون من تحت لتحت لانهم جبناء
> ...


*ومتقولش ليه ان ده مخططهم بالنسبه لوزارة التربيه والتعليم ضم المخطط الأكبر لهدم الدوله*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ومتقولش ليه ان ده مخططهم بالنسبه لوزارة التربيه والتعليم ضم المخطط الأكبر لهدم الدوله*


*ماهو دا حايتم ببلاش ؟
و لا يوجد تمن و فلوس ؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*اعترافات المتهمين بإدارة صفحة «شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة»






أدلى المتهمون بإدارة صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"؛ باعترافات تفصيلية أمام ضباط تكنولوجيا المعلومات عن كيفية تنفيذ التسريبات نظير مقابل مادي يتقاضونه.

وأضاف المتهمون "أحمد. أ. ح " طالب بالفرقة الأولى بمعهد نظم معلومات، مقيم بالوراق الجيزة، و"عبد الله. ش. ا"، طالب بالفرقة الثانية بكلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال، ومقيم بدائرة مركز شرطة سنورس؛ بأنهما المنشئين والمتحكمين في الصفحة، حيث يقومان من خلالها بنشر صور ومنشورات تحوي أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات مراحل دراسية مختلفة بمصر "خاصة الثانوية العامة" حتى يتسنى للطلاب الغش والحصول على الإجابات؛ وذلك إذ نجحوا في تهريب أجهزة إلكترونية داخل لجان الامتحانات وترويج أوراق المواد الدراسية.

وأشار المتهمون إلى أنهما يقومان بذلك بمقابل مادي في هيئة كروت شحن لخطوط التليفونات المحمولة يرسلونها من خلال المراسلات التي تتم على تلك الصفحة محل الواقعة ويقوم بشحنها على شريحة خط التليفون المحمول الخاص به ثم يقوم ببيع الرصيد.

وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية تمكنت من تحديد القائمين على إدارة صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة في محافظتي الجيزة والفيوم، وتم تحرير المحضر اللازم والعرض على النيابة العامة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*موعد امتحان الدين للثانوية العامة 2016 بعد الغائه اليوم






قامت وزارة التربيه و التعليم اليوم بالغاء امتحان التربيه الدينيه للثانويه العامه و ذلك بسبب قيام صفحه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيسبوك اسمها شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامه بنشر اسئلة الامتحان قبل موعد بداية الامتحان بساعه و نصف كامله وبما ان الوزاره كانت لاتمتلك امتحان بديل فقد تم الغاء الامتحان و تم تحديد يوم 29 يونيو 2016 موعد جديد لامتحان التربيه الدينيه 



​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*وزارة البيزينس
أسئلة امتحان العربي بالثانوية العامة سربها أحد المدرسين

حصلت "البوابة نيوز" على مستند يثبت أن امتحان مادة اللغة العربية لطلاب الثانوية العامة نظام حديث، والذي أداه الطلاب اليوم، تسرب قبل موعده الأصلي بساعات وممكن أيام من خلال أحد معلمي الدروس الخصوصية. وأظهرت الورقة المسربة، أنها تتبع أحد معلمى الدروس الخصوصية في شكل ملزمة، وتحتوى على نفس القطعة الخاصة بسؤال النحو والبلاغة وكافة الأسئلة الحقيقية لامتحان المادة، والذي أداه الطلاب اليوم الأحد. وبمقارنة أسئلة الامتحان الفعلية مع الأسئلة الموجودة في الملزمة كانت المفاجأة، أنها جاءت بالنص ما يعني أن الامتحان الخاص باللغة العربية تم تسريبه قبل الموعد الأصلي للامتحان.











- - -
يعنى شاومنج طلع بريىء !!!
اومال اللى مسكوهم دول و اعترفو !!!
امتى البلد حا تنضف - حتى يسجنو ابرياء ؟​*


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *وزارة البيزينس
> أسئلة امتحان العربي بالثانوية العامة سربها أحد المدرسين
> 
> حصلت "البوابة نيوز" على مستند يثبت أن امتحان مادة اللغة العربية لطلاب الثانوية العامة نظام حديث، والذي أداه الطلاب اليوم، تسرب قبل موعده الأصلي بساعات وممكن أيام من خلال أحد معلمي الدروس الخصوصية. وأظهرت الورقة المسربة، أنها تتبع أحد معلمى الدروس الخصوصية في شكل ملزمة، وتحتوى على نفس القطعة الخاصة بسؤال النحو والبلاغة وكافة الأسئلة الحقيقية لامتحان المادة، والذي أداه الطلاب اليوم الأحد. وبمقارنة أسئلة الامتحان الفعلية مع الأسئلة الموجودة في الملزمة كانت المفاجأة، أنها جاءت بالنص ما يعني أن الامتحان الخاص باللغة العربية تم تسريبه قبل الموعد الأصلي للامتحان.
> ...


تنظف البلد عندما يدركوا شعبها هذة الحقيقة
أن الدين (الإسلام) الذي يبيح الكذب فى العديد من الأحوال
وكذلك ينشر الكثير من السلوكيات القبيحة هو من عند الشيطان
فنحن حتى الآن نتكلم عن أعراض (سلوكيات خاطئة) لمرض (الإسلام)
لن تنتهي من وجود أعراض المرض طلما أن المرض موجود ومكرم من الشعب المصرى. 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويمنحك سلامه ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

* المطبعة السرية تتخلى عن سريتها وتواجه اتهامات بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية*

    منذ 11 دقيقه June 5, 2016, 8:53 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*      في شارع الشيخ ريحان بوسط القاهرة محاطة بإجراءات أمنية مشددة وحواجز  حديدية تمنع مرور السيارات، تقوم "المطبعة السرية" على طبع أسئلة امتحانات  الثانوية العامة.
  وتشتد الإجراءات الأمنية عندما يحين موعد نقل أسئلة الامتحانات إلى  الإدارات التعليمية، فكل سيارة خاصة بمدرسة ما تحمل الصناديق المخصصة لها  على حسب عدد الطلاب بها، ويصاحبها سيارة شرطة صغيرة وموتوسيكل أمامها  لتأمينها.
  أصابع الاتهام تشير لـ "السرية"
  مع انطلاق قطار امتحانات الثانوية العامة، اليوم الأحد، بامتحاني اللغة  العربية والتربية الدينية خسرت وزارة التعليم أولى جولاتها في مواجهة مسربي  الامتحانات، إذ سربت صفحتي "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" و"غشاشون  الخفافيش" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" إجابة امتحان اللغة  العربية للثانوية العامة، بعد أقل من ساعة من بدء الامتحان.












  وهو ما دفع وزارة التربية التعليم لإلغاء امتحان التربية الدينية وإرجائه لـ 19 يونيو الجاري.
  غير أن كثيرين اتهموا المطبعة السرية بتسريب الامتحانين، مما دفع وزارة  التعليم للإعلان على لسان بشير حسن، المتحدث الإعلامي باسمها، عن تشكيل  لجنة لمعرفة موعد تسريب الامتحان، مؤكدًا أن الوزارة تحقق في اتهامات موجهة  إلى المطبعة السرية بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية.
  وأوضح حسن أنه أصبح هناك شك لدى الوزارة، في كافة الامتحانات البديلة  التي تم طباعتها، وهو ما يشير لشكوك الوزارة في "المطبعة السرية".
  وأورد الصحفي ماجد عاطف، الذي كان والده يشغل منصب مدير "المطبعة  السرية"، شهادته حول تعامل الوزارة مع شكوك حول تسريب أحد امتحانات  الثانوية العامة.







هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*حصيلة أول يوم امتحان.. غش جماعي بالمنوفية.. والإجابة بـ"جنيه" في الدقهلية.. واستياء بسبب مادة "الدين"*

​*أميرة الشرقاوى​**5-6-2016 | 15:425767​*

* 

*


*



**الغش بالامتحانات - أرشيفية*


*رغم تصريحات وزارة التربية والتعليم، المتكررة كل عام، بابتكارها قواعد صارمة وأساليب مستحدثة، لمواجهة الغش وتسريب أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، إلا أن ما شهدته محافظات الجمهورية، اليوم الأحد، أول أيام بدء ماراثون الامتحانات، يؤكد فشل الوزارة فى السيطرة على ذلك.**تقارير ومتابعات*

*



السيسي: إصلاح التعليم يحتاج لأكثر من 10 سنوات.. و كل من سيتقدم لطلب شقة في مشروع الإسكان سنستجيب له*

*



السيسي: مجلس النواب هو صاحب القرار في "تيران وصنافير".. ونعيد النظر في وضع الشباب بالسجون*

*



مصر تطالب بمعاقبة دبلوماسية كينية اتهمت مسئولا مصريا بـ"العنصرية"*


*

فقد تم تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية اليوم، وكذلك امتحان التربية الدينية، والذي تم تسريبه قبل بدء الامتحان بساعة، وهو ما أكده الطلبة فى لجان امتحانية مختلفة بمحافظة القاهرة.

فى محافظة الدقهلية، شهد محيط عدد من لجان الثانوية العامة بالمحافظة، تداولًا لأوراق الإجابات، لامتحان اللغة العربية، وانتهز البعض الفرصة وباعوا الورقة بـ "جنيه" واحد للراغبين في الحصول عليها، لتغشيش ذويهم داخل اللجان.

كان نموذج الإجابات قد تم تداوله قبل بدء الامتحان صباح اليوم، على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة.

كما سادت حالة من الغضب بين عدد من أولياء الأمور بقرية كفر هلال بمحافظة المنوفية، اليوم الأحد، عقب خروج أنجالهم من امتحان اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة، حيث أكدوا عدم تسلمهم ورق الأسئلة إلا بعد مرور ثلث ساعة من وقت الإجابة المقرر وتم سحب الأوراق فى الموعد المحدد.

وقال مجدى طارق، أحد طلاب الثانوية العامة بكفر هلال، أنه طلب من الملاحظ أكثر من مرة خفض صوت الطلاب الذين يتحدثون لحل الامتحان "جماعة" لعدم قدرته على التركيز إلا أنه لم يول لشكواه أى اهتمام.

وقرر عدد من الأهالى، تقديم شكوى رسمية بمديرية التربية والتعليم بالمنوفية، ضد رئيس اللجان والملاحظين لتأخير ورق الأسئلة عن الطلاب.

واشتكى عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة بالمنوفية، اليوم الأحد، من صعوبة بعض الجزئيات بامتحان اللغة العربية والتى تمثلت فى قطعة النحو، إلى جانب طول الامتحان.

وقالت إيمان سمير، أحد طلاب الثانوية العامة بمركز الشهداء، إن الامتحان كان يحتاج إلى مدة أطول من ظ£ ساعات إلى جانب احتوائه على جزئيات صعبة بسؤال النحو.

وأبدى عدد من أولياء الأمور استياءهم أمام المدرسة الإعدادية بنين بمركز الشهداء من تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، مؤكدين أن مجهود الطلاب خلال هذه السنة يضيع في لحظات، ويتم مساواة الطالب المتفوق مع من يستطيعون الغش.

كما اشتكى عدد من الطلاب بلجان مدرسة الإعدادية بنين بالشهداء ومدرسة كفر هلال الإعدادية، من تأخير تسليم ورقة الأسئلة لمدة ثلث ساعة من بدء الامتحان، إلى جانب خلو بعض اللجان من المرواح، ورفض بعض المراقبين إعطاءهم المياه داخل اللجان.

ونفى الدكتور عبدالله عمارة وكيل تعليم المنوفية، تسريب الامتحان بلجان المحافظة، مؤكدًا أنه يتم منع دخول الهواتف حتى مع الملاحظين باللجان.

بينما رفض المسئولون بتعليم قنا (وكيل الوزارة بالإضافة إلي وكيل مديرية التربية والتعليم) اليوم الأحد، الإدلاء بأي تصريحات صحفية سواء عن عدد التلاميذ الممتحنين بالثانوية العامة أو عدد اللجان والاستعدادات التي اتخذتها المديرية لامتحانات الثانوية العامة، أو طرق مواجهة تسريب الامتحان.

وقال عزت بيومي وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم لــ"بوابة الأهرام"، في اتصال هاتفي، إن المسئول عن الإدلاء بالتصريحات الصحفية هو "محمد مصطفي" وكيل مديرية التربية والتعليم، وهو المسئول أيضا عن الامتحانات رافضًا توصيلنا به. 

وأضاف أنهم ممنوعون من الإدلاء بأي تصريحات صحفية، بناءً علي تعليمات من الوزارة، مؤكدًا أن إلغاء امتحانات التربية الدينية تم علي مستوى الجمهورية رافضًا الإدلاء بأي تعليق.

نفس المشهد، تكرر فى محافظة القاهرة، حيث حاولت "بوابة الأهرام"، الاتصال بمسئولي مديرية التعليم، لمعرفة سير الامتحان اليوم، وعدد الشكاوى، وحالات الغش، إلا أنها لم تتلق ردًا، وأكد أحد مسئولى المديرية، أن قضية التسريب والتعامل معها من اختصاص وزارة التربية والتعليم.

من جانب آخر، شهدت مديرية التربية والتعليم بالأقصر ارتباكًا، عقب تسرب بعض أسئلة مادة اللغة العربية من امتحان الثانوية العامة اليوم على شبكة الإنترنت، وقرار وزارة التربية بالتعليم، بإلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية، فيما لم تتلق الغرفة أى شكوى من صعوبة مادة اللغة العربية. 

وأعرب الطلاب وأولياء الأمور عن استيائهم عقب قرار إلغاء امتحان الدين وانصراف الطلاب فور انتهاء الوقت الرسمي لمادة اللغة العربية. 

ووصفت إحدى أولياء الأمور، القرار بفشل فى وزارة التربية والتعليم، بالإضافة إلى تسرب أسئلة امتحان مادة اللغة العربية، بما يعنى عدم تكافؤ الفرص بين الطالب المجتهد والطالب المعتمد على الغش، وتساءلت: ما ذنب الطلاب فى التأجيل خاصة ونحن فى شهر رمضان الكريم، وصعوبة التركيز للطلاب أثناء الصيام، وأن تأجيل مادة التربية الدينية يمثل عبئا إضافيا عليهم. 

وأعرب عدد كبير من الطالبات بمدرسة الثانوية بنات عن استيائهن من تسريب أسئلة الامتحان، بما يعتبر فشلًا للوزارة فى التصدى لمحاولات الغش وتسرب الامتحانات. 

وحول صعوبة مادة اللغة العربية أكد عدد كبير من الطالبات على أن الامتحان كان جيدًا فيما عدا بعض الأسئلة الصعبة فى مادة النحو، وشكا البعض الآخر من طول الأسئلة، وأن الإجابة استغرقت وقت الامتحان بالكامل دون إعطاء فرصة للمراجعة. 

فى سياق متصل، تسلق أولياء أمور طلاب الثانوية العامة بطنطا حديد بوابة مدرسة طنطا الثانوية بنين للاطمئنان على أبنائهم عقب انتهاء امتحان اللغة العربية، بعد أن أغلقت المدرسة أبوابها وتم منع الطلاب من الخروج، وكذلك عدم وجود فتحات فى البوابة تساعدهم على رؤية أبنائهم.

وكانت حالة من الفرحة والارتياح بين طلاب الثانوية لسهولة امتحان مادة اللغة العربية، وأكدوا أن الامتحان جاء فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط، ولم يخرج من الكتاب المدرسى بينما سادت حالة من الاستياء بين الطلاب وأولياء الأمور بعد إلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية وتأجيله ليوم 29 يونيو الحالى بعد تسريبه.

فى الوقت ذاته عبر بعض أولياء أمور الطلاب عن غضبهم واستيائهم من إلغاء امتحان مادة الدين بعد تسريب الأسئلة.

وطالب أولياء الأمور بضرورة محاسبة المتسببين فى ذلك سواء مسئولين أو أشخاصًا آخرين، لأنهم ضيعوا أوقات طلاب أبرياء بدون أي ذنب.

من جانبها، أكدت فريدة مجاهد وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالغربية أنها أصدرت تعليمات مباشرة إلى كل رؤساء اللجان بتأجيل امتحان مادة الدين تنفيذًا لقرار الوزارة بعد التسريب، لافتة إلى أنه سيتم عقده يوم 29 يونيو الحالي فى اليوم التالى من انتهاء الامتحانات وفقا للجدول المعلن منذ فترة.

كذلك أدى 9332 طالبًا وطالبة بمحافظة دمياط، موزعين على 28 لجنة، امتحانات مادة اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة على مستوى المحافظة، وأكد بعض الطلاب أن الأسئلة خلت من الصعوبة، فيما شكا عدد من أولياء أمور طلاب لجنة مدرسة فارسكور الثانوية للبنات من تأخر صعود الطلاب.. وبدء الامتحان بسبب ما وصفوه بالتعقيدات والتعنت في تفتيش الطالبات.

ومن جانبه، قام اللواء فيصل دويدار مدير أمن دمياط بالمرور على عدد من اللجان منهم لجنة مدرسة اللوزي للبنات، ودمياط الثانوية العسكرية، لمتابعة حالة التأمين في محيط اللجان.

ورفض إبراهيم التداوي وكيل وزارة التعليم بالمحافظة الادلاء بأي تصريحات حول حالة الامتحانات، بلجان المحافظة متعللا بوجود تعليمات من الوزارة بعدم التحدث مع الإعلام.

بينما سادت حالة من الاستياء بين أهالي وأولياء أمور طلاب الثانوية العامة النظام الحديث بجنوب سيناء اليوم الأحد، بسبب تسرب امتحان مادة التربية الدينية ونموذج إجابته قبل الدخول للجنة الامتحان، حيث خرج العشرات من الطلاب من اللجان. 

وفي الوقت نفسه أدى الطلاب امتحان مادة اللغة العربية والذي استمر لمدة 3 ساعات متواصلة، ولم يخرجوا إلا بعد مضي الوقت المحدد قانوناً، وأكد العديد من طلاب مدارس جنوب سيناء، سهولة امتحان اللغة العربية، والذي جاء في مستوى الطالب المتوسط، بالإضافة إلى بعض النقاط التي تختبر مستوى الطالب المتميز.

وقد شهدت اللجان تشديدات أمنية داخل وخارج المدارس علي مستوى محافظة جنوب سيناء، وتواجد ضباط المرور والقيادات الأمنية، لتيسير الطريق، وقام أفراد أمن وزارة التربية والتعليم بالكشف عن أجهزة المحمول، وسماعات البلوتوث، وقاموا بتفتيش كل الطلاب والطالبات وشددت الإجراءات على عدم السماح للطلاب باستخدام المحمول داخل اللجنة أثناء الامتحان.

بالإضافة إلى توفير الرعاية الطبية للطلاب، من خلال وجود طبيب وممرض بكل لجنة امتحانات، وأيضًا سيارات إسعاف لمتابعة لجان امتحانات الثانوية العامة للتدخل الطبي وإسعاف أي حالات تحتاج إلى رعاية طبية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SG4mjHWO5PQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]672b4xlofQg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*قالت إحدى المتصلات تُدعى «سما»، شقيقة طالبة بالثانوية العامة، إن  صفحات الغش على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تتعهد بنشر أسئلة امتحان مادة  الإنجليزي، خلال 12 ساعة.

وطالبت، خلال برنامج «على مسئوليتي»، المذاع على قناة «صدى البلد»، تقديم  الإعلامي أحمد موسى، بإلغاء امتحان مادة اللغة العربية، مضيفة: «الطلبة  دخلوا الامتحان عارفين الإجابات النموذجية التصحيح هيبقى إزاي بقى».

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2016)

*"التعليم": تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية للثانوية جاء من داخل الوزارة *

*منذ 7 دقيقة* 
*كتب:  محمود البدوي* 

*



* *أرشيفية*


*AddThis Sharing Buttons*
*Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+More AddThis Share options*



*قال بشير حسن،  المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، إن تسريب امتحان مادة التربية  الدينية للثانوية العامة اليوم تم من داخل الوزارة قبل بدء الامتحان  بساعتين، موضحًا أن حالات الغش، التي حدثت في اللجان سببها تقصير داخل  اللجان.*

*وأضاف حسن، خلال مداخلة هاتفية في برنامج  "استوديو الأخبار"، على قناة "تن"، أن وزارة التعليم لن تقبل إلا بامتحانات  نزيهة حتى لو اضطرت لإعادة الامتحان، مشيرًا إلى أن غرفة عمليات التربية  والتعليم رصدت وجود 38 هاتفًا محمولًا داخل اللجان.*
*



*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2016)

ضربة رهيبة للثانوية فى اول يوم
ربنا يكون فى عون الاهالى والطلاب


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> قالت إحدى المتصلات تُدعى «سما».........
> مضيفة: «الطلبة  دخلوا الامتحان عارفين الإجابات النموذجية التصحيح هيبقى إزاي بقى».
> *


*حايبقى بمطابقته مع نموزج الاجابة الذى كان بايدى الطلاب بداخل اللجان و وفق الدرجات المصورة به​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الضربة رهيبة للثانوية فى اول يوم
> ربنا يكون فى عون الاهالى والطلاب


ا*لضربه الحقيقية هى للطلاب الذين اخذوها جد من قبل بداية العام الدراسى و تعبو فى المذاكرة " مثل طالبتنا مريم - صاحبة صفر الثانوية بالعام الماضى "
ملحوظة " مؤسفة "
الاهالى هم نفسهم من يريدون الغش و بيسعوا بكل الوسائل اليه - لان كان هناك اخبار " مصورة " بتعدى الاهالى بالحجارة و الظلط على اللجان للضغط على المراقبين بالسماح لاولادهم بالغش و تسييب اللجان هذا بالاضافة لخبر لم ارتضى تشره هنا - به احدهم يقوم بإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف على اللجان للاحداث ربكة تمكن الطلاب من الغش
و لان هذا الخبر ربما يخرجنا عن لُب موضوع تسهيل الغش ( بإعتبارة عدو لإسقاط الدولة ) 
لذا ااكد ان الناس " الاهالى " هم من يسعون لتسهيل الغش لابنائهم
و الدليل على ذلك هو تسريب الامتحان (( لابناء برلمانيين بقنا و الدقهليه )) 24 ساعة قبل موعد الامتحان - مذكور بالمشاركات​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يونيو 2016)

*

سمعان الاخميمى قال:




قالت إحدى المتصلات تُدعى «سما»، شقيقة طالبة بالثانوية العامة، إن  صفحات الغش على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تتعهد بنشر أسئلة امتحان مادة  الإنجليزي، خلال 12 ساعة.


أنقر للتوسيع...

و هنا مربط الفرس !!!!

من اين لهذه الصفحات بهذه الثقة لدرجة تقديم وعد يرقى للتحدى ؟
إن لم يكن لديها دليل على ارض الواقع ؟
- - -
و كيف حصلت على الاسئلة و من يد من ؟
من يد الطلاب  باللجان ايضا ؟
@ هناك يد عابثة بداخل كنترول الثانوية العامة المنوط به ( توزيع و تظريف اوراق الاسئلة تمهيدا لتسليمها للجان كل بحسب العدد بها )
ذلك لان لديهم " هم وحدهم اوراق زائدة تحسبا لاى موقف طارىء "
لن يخرج الامر عنهم وحدهم 
الموضوع تظبيطات و شيلنى و اشيلك ولا دخل هنا ( لاى شماعة - كا اعداء لإسقاط  الدولة او الاخوان )​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*و تستمر المهزلة
تداول الأسئلة والأجوبة النموذجية لامتحان الإنجليزى للثانوية العامة







( لاحظو الختم وسط ورقة الاسئلة وفق التعليمات الجديدة )

تداول رواد موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، صورة لورقة الأسئلة و الأجوبة النموذجية زعموا أنها لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة "نظام حديث" المقرر أداءه غدا الثلاثاء، وذلك من خلال موقع قام بتسريب الامتحان بالأجوبة الخاصة به. 















​**- - - 
ماهو لو فيها " سجن " مثل زمان - ماكنشى دا حصل*​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب الامتحانات يضع الهلالي في مأزق ..






ناقش مجلس النواب اليوم، الأحد، أزمة تسريب الامتحانات فى الثانوية العامة، حيث أدار النائب سليمان وهدان، وكيل مجلس النواب، جلسة اليوم؛ نظرا لمشاركة الدكتور على عبد العال، في اجتماع مجلس الدفاع الوطنى، لمناقشة موازنة وزارة الدفاع، ناقشت الجلسة أزمة تسريب الامتحانات فى الثانوية العامة.

وشهدت الجلسة هجومًا حادًا على وزير التربية والتعليم، وطالبه النواب باستقالته.

ووصف النواب، تسريب الامتحانات بالمؤامرة ضد مصر، وتورط العناصر الإخوانية فيها، وسط توافق بضرورة اتخاذ موقف واضح لمواجهة هذه الأزمة وعدم تكراها فى السنوات القادمة.

وأكد وهدان، أن الأمر فى منتهى الخطورة، وفى حاجة إلى مواجهة حاسمة، في الوقت الذي انتقد الأعضاء الذين التفوا حول وزير الصحة الذى حضر الجلسة، متابعًا "ميصحش كدا إحنا بنهين نفسنا والله بالطريقة دى".

وقال النائب هيثم الحريرى، إن هذا الأمر خطير، وتسريب فى حاجة إلى مواجهة حاسمة، مطالبًا بتشكيل لجنة للتحقيق فى هذا الأمر والوقوف على من المتسبب فى تسريب الامتحانات.

واتفق معه النائب جمال شيحة، رئيس لجنة التعليم، مشددًا على ضرورة أن لا يمر هذا الأمر مرور الكرام، خاصة أن وزير التربية والتعليم كان معهم منذ أيام ووعدهم بأن هذا لن يحدث.

وتابع شيحة: "هذا إهمال كبير وأطلب حضور وزير التربية والتعليم للإعلان عن حقيقة الاختراق لمنظومة الثانونية العامة".

وقال النائب محمد الحسينى، عضو مجلس النواب، "المسئولون الفشلة وراء تسريب الامتحانات بالثانوية العامة.. وسبب رئيسى لاختراقها"، مطالبًا بضرورة مواجهة هذا الأمر بحسم، فى الوقت الذى اعترض النائب أحمد سعيد، على أنه لا يجوز أن تتم مناقشة هذه البيانات فى ظل عدم وجود الوزير".

من جانبه قال النائب ياسين عبد الصبور، إن تسريب الامتحانات مؤامرة كبيرة على الشعب المصرى تشارك فيها قوى ودول كبرى مثل تركيا بحسب وصفه، مؤكدًا ضرورة مواجهة هذا الأمر بكل جديدة من مجلس النواب.

فى السياق ذاته قال النائب حسني حافظ، النائب الوفد، إن المسئولية تقع فى الأساس على من قاموا بوضع الامتحانات، قائلا: "إيه ذنب الطلاب اللى ذاكرو فى وقت طلاب آخرين يتسرب لهم الامتحانات مينفعشى الكلام ده.. يبقى طالب بيذاكر ويبص يلاقى الامتحانات بيتسرب".

وطالب حافظ بضرورة محاسبة، وزير التربية والتعليم، مضيفا "عليه أن يدرك أننا مجلس نواب نقوم بواجبنا تجاه هذه القضية".

كما طلب بتشكيل لجنة تقصي برئاسة رئيس لجنة التعليم للتحقيق فى هذا الأمر، واتفق معه النائب سلامة الجوهري، قائلا "الأمر قمة المهزلة ونحن أمام حملة ممنهجة داخل الوزارة، حيث تحاول أيادٍ خفية هزيمة الدولة وأدعو الوزير أن يتقدم باستقالته فورا".

من جانبه قال عمرو أبو اليزيد، "فيه جاسوس فى وزارة التربية والتعليم وعلينا مواجهته"، فى الوقت الذى طالب النائب خالد عبد العزيز شعبان، بضرورة أن يتقدم الوزير باستقالته، وهو ما اختلف معه النائب مصطفى بكرى، بتأكيده ضرورة أن لا نحمل المسئولية الكاملة لوزير التربية والتعليم.

ولفت بكرى، إلى أن تسريب الامتحانات راجع للخلل الذى وقع فى مصر منذ تولى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للحكم، قائلا "لابد من حملة تطهير واسعة فى القطاعات التى تخلل فيها الإخوان وتسبب فى هذه الفوضى".

من جانبه حمل النائب هانى أباظة، عضو مجلس النواب، مسئولية التسريب لـ3 وزارات، وهي الاتصالات، والداخلية والتربية والتعليم، مؤكدا أن هذا الأمر اختراق وهدم لدولة القانون، ورسالة من قراصنة الامتحانات، وهو ما اتفق معه النائب أسامة شرشر، بتأكيده ضرورة تطهير الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية من عناصر الإخوان.

وطالب النائب د. علي مصيلحي، بضرورة إلغاء امتحانات الثانوية العامة، مثلما حدث فى عهد النكسة فى 67، مؤكدًا أنه لا يجوز أن تمر هذه الأزمة مرور الكرام، قائلا: "الحل فى إلغاء الامتحانات هذه الفترة، وأن تقوم الدولة بتوفير الظروف المناسبة لعمل هذه الامتحانات".

وفى النهاية اتفق المجلس، على تكليف لجنة التعليم بكتابة تقرير فى هذه الأزمة، حيث أكد وهدان أن الموضوع خطير ويهم الشعب المصري.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*خبير قانونى يكشف عقوبة تسريب الامتحانات






قال الدكتور شوقى السيد، الخبير القانونى، إن تسريب امتحانات الشهادات تهمة جنائية، وعقوبتها السجن من 3 سنوات إلى أكثر من ذلك، موضحًا أنه يتم تصنيفها كتهمة استغلال نفوذ سواء كانت بمقابل أو من عدمه. 

وأضاف الخبير القانونى، لـ"برلمانى" أن تسريب الامتحانات بمقابل مادى يتم تصنيفها كتهمة رشوة أو تضليل واستغلال نفوذ وظيفية، أما فى حالة عدم وجود مقابل مادى تكون التهمة إخلال بواجبات وظيفية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*التحقيق مع 12 مسئولا بالتربية والتعليم في واقعة تسريب الامتحانات

قال مصدر قضائي، إن نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار أحمد الأبرق، رئيس النيابة، تباشر التحقيق مع 12 مسئولًا من وزارة التربية والتعليم في واقعة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

وأضاف المصدر أن وزير التربية والتعليم، أصدر قرار بإحالتهم للتحقيق،  موضحًا أن هناك مسئولين من إدارةالكنترول والمطابع ومركز الامتحانات ومركز توزيع الأسئلة يتم التحقيق معهم حاليًا، وتستمع النيابة إلى أقوالهم، وتشير أصابع الاتهام إلى تورط اثنين حتى الآن في الواقعة.

وكان بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، اعترف في تصريحات سابقة أن تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية للمرحلة الثانوية، أمس الأحد، تم من داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*لجنة التعليم بالبرلمان عن تسريب امتحان الثانوية






أكد الدكتور جمال شيحة رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب ، أنه تقدم ببيان عاجل لوزير التربية والتعليم حول تسريب امتحان الثانوية العامة وإلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية ، مشيرا إلى أن هناك مخاوف من تسريب امتحان اليوم . 

وأضاف رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب فى تصريح لليوم السابع أنه يطالب وزير التربية والتعليم بتوضيح كيف تم اختراق المنظومة وتسريب الامتحان، وكيفية ضمان عدم تكرارها مرة ثانية. 

وأكد "شيحة" أن مجلس النواب شكل لجنة تقصى حقائق من لجنتى التعليم، والأمن القومى لبحث القضية متابعا أن البرلمان لن يمرر ماحدث ببساطة ، مشيرا إلى أن هناك قصورا فى منظومة التعليم بالسماح بتسريب امتحان. وتابع عضو مجلس النواب: " اللى غلط هتتقطع رقبته، والبرلمان مش هيعدى الموضوع " . ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*حبس صاحب صفحة شاومينج للغش الجماعى للثانوية العامة

حبس صاحب صفحة "شاومينج" للغش الجماعى للثانوية العامة بالفيوم قررت نيابة مركز سنورس بالفيوم حبس طالب جامعى وصاحب صفحة (شاومينج) على "فيس بوك" المتخصص فى الغش الجماعى لحل امتحانات الثانوية العامة اليوم، ونشرها على الصفحة.

كانت مباحث سنورس بالفيوم بالاشتراك مع مباحت الإنترنت قد تمكنت من القبض على طالب جامعى بقرية الزاوية الخضراء بمركز سنورس بالفيوم، صاحب صفحة (شاومينج) على "فيس بوك"، والذى كان يقوم بإدارتها لحل امتحان الثانوية العامة على الصفحة للغش الجماعى،  والذى كان سببا فى إلغاء مادة التربية الدينية لطلاب الثانوية العامة على مستوى الجمهورية.

وتبين أن الصفحة خاصة بعبد الله .أ . ف (21 سنة) طالب بكلية التجارة وإدارة الاعمال بجامعة حلوان، ومقيم بقرية الزاوية الخضراء مركز سنورس بالفيوم.

تمكن المقدم كريم حمدى حمزة رئيس مباحث مركز سنورس من القبض على المتهم, والذى أحيل الى نيابة سنورس التى أمرت بحبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.  ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*صور ساخرة عن تسريب الامتحانات عبر «فيسبوك»*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على مجهودك الموّثق الاكثر من رائع

لكن في الحقيقة هو شئ محزن ومؤسف جدا ان يحصل هذا الغش 

في بلد كبير مثل مصر ومستقر ايضا

بمعنى - لو كانت مصر مثل العراق !  فماذا كان قد حصل ؟؟؟!!!


اتمنى لكم كل الخير

وعسى ان تكون  هذه كتجربة لكم لكي يتحسن الاداء الوزاري والحكومي للطلاب



تحياتي وتقديري

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*قررت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار هشام حمدى المحامى  العام الأول لنيابات جنوب، حجز 12 من مسئولى المطابع ومركز الامتحانات  ومركز توزيع الأسئلة بوزارة التربية والتعليم، 24 ساعة على ذمة تحريات  الأجهزة الأمنية ومباحث الإنترنت، لتحديد الجناة فى واقعة تسريب امتحانات  الثانوية العامة. وفتحت النيابة العامه أمس تحقيقات موسعة، استمرت لأكثر من  10 ساعات حتى صباح اليوم الاثنين، للوصول إلى الجناة الحقيقين فى واقعة  تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، عقب تلقى بلاغ من وزير التربية والتعليم.  وكان بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، قد اعترف فى تصريحات  سابقة بأن تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية للمرحلة الثانوية، أمس الأحد، حدث من  داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم وهى المسئولة عن هذه الأزمة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يونيو 2016)

أنا امتحنت العربى الحمد لله حليت كويس ما عدا النحو 
الانجليزى ضمنت النجاح فية لكذا سبب
اولاً:هو اتكالى على الله 
ثانياً:انا مذا كر منيح 
ثالثاً:الطالب اللى قدامى قالى انا هجيب الدرجة النهائية فى الانجليزى وهغششك
رابعاً:مع واحد له سلطة ونفوذ ابنه فى اللجنة وجنبى بالظبط قال لولدة متخفش انا رتبت الدنيا 
خامساً:نموذج الاجابة بتاع الامتحان هقراة قبل ما ادخل من على الفيس 



صلولى ان مفيش حاجة من دولت تقف من قدامى:yahoo:


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> 
> وعسى ان تكون  هذه كتجربة لكم لكي يتحسن الاداء الوزاري والحكومي للطلاب
> 
> ...




:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يونيو 2016)

يا اخ باول من 2009 والتسريب شغال على طول 
شوف بقى 
2009
2010
2011
2012
2013
2014
2015
2016
الخ

وتفتكر الازمة هتتحل..؟
قول ياارب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*عن فكره اللى بيحصل ده غضب ربنا على الوزاره الفاسده بسبب طالبة الصفر اليتيمه*​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عن فكره اللى بيحصل ده غضب ربنا على الوزاره الفاسده بسبب طالبة الصفر اليتيمه*​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على مجهودك الموّثق الاكثر من رائع
> 
> لكن في الحقيقة هو شئ محزن ومؤسف جدا ان يحصل هذا الغش
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يونيو 2016)

مهزله، والموضوع ده اجمل رد علي اللي لما قولنا ان الفساد ممكن جدا يوصل الثانويه العامه قالو لااااااااا لا يمكن الثانويه العامة بالذات موصلهاش اي فساد ده هي الحاجة الوحيدة في وزارة التعليم اللي مفيهاش فساد ولا غش ولا لعب ولا اي حاجة :999: مش فاهمه علي اي اساس؟ كل مؤسسات الدوله فاسده جات علي الثانويه العامه، ربنا يكون في عون الطلبة


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*

بايبل333 قال:




الطالب اللى قدامى قالى انا هجيب الدرجة النهائية فى الانجليزى 


أنقر للتوسيع...


الامتحان به موضوع انشا - عرف منين انه حايجيب الدرجة النهائية ؟  << HOW


بايبل333 قال:



			واحد له سلطة ونفوذ ابنه فى اللجنة وجنبى بالظبط قال لولدة متخفش انا رتبت الدنيا

أنقر للتوسيع...

ونِعمَا المُساواه - يا عينى على طالبة صفر الثانوية - مالاقتشى حد يرتبلها الدنيا زى " عَموُ "


بايبل333 قال:



			نموذج الاجابة بتاع الامتحان هقراة قبل ما ادخل من على الفيس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يالا على البركة


بايبل333 قال:



			صلولى ان مفيش حاجة من دولت تقف من قدامى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تقف قدامك هى قطع النت

طالب الثانوية ايام الامتحانات بيدخل منتديات و يفيس






آمان ربى آمان
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


>


*ما بالصورة يؤكد انها تظبيطات و تربيطات و* *وزارة بيزينس*
*- - - 
إشمعنى المدرسين الاثنين دول فقط ؟
الذى ياتى الامتحان منهما ؟*​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*«شاومينج» تستعين بأساتذة لحل الامتحانات مقابل كروت شحن







تسلمت نيابة الوراق، برئاسة المستشار مصطفى توفيق، تحريات إدارة المعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية حول اتهام طالب بإدارة صفحة "شاومينج" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية الأزهرية والتجارية والإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية، لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها في الغش، نظير مقابل مادي.   وأشارت التحريات التي قام بتفريغها محمد حامد، وكيل أول نيابة الوراق، إلى أن المتهم يسمى "أحمد. أ. ش"، طالب بالفرقة الأولى بمعهد النظم والمعلومات، وأنه يتفق مع أحد طلاب الثانوية الأزهرية والتجارية على تصوير الامتحان وإرساله له فور دخولهم اللجنة ثم يستعين بأساتذة لحل الامتحان، مقابل كروت شحن، ويقوم بنشره على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي، وصفحة "شاومينج" القائم عليها خلال دقائق قليلة.   كما تبين أن إدارة المعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية رصدت نشاط الصفحة، واستصدرت إذنًا من النيابة العامة، بضبط المتهم في 1 يونيو الجاري، وألقى القبض عليه فجر أمس، وبمواجهته أنكر أمام النيابة الاتهامات الموجهة إليه.   وكانت التحقيقات كشفت أن معلومات أشارت إلى قيام "أحمد. ح - 19 سنة - طالب"، ومقيم بدائرة قسم الوراق، بإدارة صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" باسم "شاومينج"، ونشر مشاركات تتضمن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية الأزهرية وترويج صور تحتوي على أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات مراحل دراسية مختلفة للطلاب حتى يتسنى لهم الغش والحصول على الإجابات، فضلاً عن القيام بالإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها داخل لجان الامتحانات في عملية الغش لصغر حجمها.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*بيان التعليم بشأن لجان الثانوية التي دارت حولها شبهات غش وتسريب الامتحانات






أعلنت وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني،  أنها اتخذت كافة الإجراءات المطلوبة لتأمين امتحانات الثانوية العامة بالتعاون مع كل الوزارات والأجهزة المختصة داخل الدولة، تمثلت في فحص جميع المشاركين في هذه الامتحانات من الجهات المعنية، وعقد لقاءات مع كافة الوزارات والأجهزة  ذات العلاقة، والتنسيق معها واستبعاد كافة اللجان التي دارت حولها شبهات غش من قبل، وتغيير أكثر من 50% من العاملين بلجان النظام والمراقبة ( الكنترولات) وتكليف أعضاء قانونيين باللجان، واستبعاد الإداريين والعمال المحليين، وإلغاء كافة التحويلات المشبوهة ورصد جميع المواقع الإلكترونية المشبوهة وإبلاغها لوزارة الداخلية، وتشكيل غرفة عمليات مركزية بالوزارة، وغرف فرعية بالمحافظات وغير ذلك من إجراءات، إلا أنه على الرغم من كل هذه الإجراءات فقد اكتشفت غرفة العمليات المركزية بالوزارة الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم الأحد الموافق 5/6/2016 نشر محتوى امتحان مادة اللغة العربية، وفى الساعة التاسعة والنصف اكتشفت نشر إجابات لأسئلة الامتحان، وبمقارنة الإجابات المنشورة بنموذج الإجابة اتضح أنها متطابقة من حيث المضمون، ومختلفة من حيث شكل وتنظيم الورقة.

وفي تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف اكتشفت الغرفة على ذات الموقع الإلكتروني نشر محتوى امتحان مادة التربية الدينية الذي سيتم امتحانه بعد ساعتين، وبمقارنته بأصل الامتحان وُجد أن هناك تطابق في المحتوى واختلاف في الشكل أيضًا، 

وعليه فقد تم  اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية :​
أولًا: وجه الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة.
ثانيًا: قرر الوزير إلغاء امتحان مادة التربية الدينية، وإعادة عقد الامتحان للطلاب يوم الأربعاء الموافق 29/6/2016
ثالثًا: وجه الوزير بتكليف مأمورية من الإدارة المركزية للأمن لتأمين المطبعة السرية واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات الأمنية التى من شأنها ضمان عدم خروج معدات أو أوراق يمكن أن تؤثر على سير التحقيقات؛ توطئة لتولى النيابة العامة التحقيق فى الموضوع.
رابعًا: تم إبلاغ السيد المستشار النائب العام بكافة الوقائع؛ حيث تولت النيابة العامة التحقيق مع عدد من العاملين بالمطبعة وواضعى الأسئلة، وقررت حبسهم احتياطيًا على ذمة القضية.
والوزارة تؤكد أنها قد تعاملت مع الأمر بكل شفافية لصالح أبنائنا الطلاب ولتحقيق مبدأ العدالة، وتكافؤ الفرص بين الجميع، وسوف يتم إحاطة الرأي العام بأى تطورات لاحقة في ضوء ما سوف تسفر عنه تحقيقات النيابة العامة والتنسيق مع كافة الجهات والسلطات المعنية بالدولة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية غدا يؤدي لتأجيل كل امتحانات الثانوية






قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن برعي، عضو مجلس النواب، عن محافظة بني سويف، ووكيل لجنة التعليم بالمجلس، تعليقا على تسريب امتحان الثانوية العامة، في تدوينة له علي صفحته الخاصة بالـ"فيس بوك": "امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية لم يتسرب، والامتحان المعلن علي صفحات التواصل غير صحيح، وإذا حدث تسريب غدا لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية سيكون هناك تأجيل كامل للامتحانات بنسبة 75%".

وأضاف: نرفض رد الوزير بأن الموضوع تم تحويله للتحقيق، قائلا: نحتاج أن نفهم لأنها قضية أمن قومي.
واختتم وكيل اللجنة، قائلا: تعتقدون أن عزل الوزير هو الحل، رغم قناعتي الشخصية بأنه وزير صاحب رؤية، وسيساعد في التطوير".
- - -
و هوه فيه اكتر من كدا " تطوير " ؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

* قالت منى جاب الله، عضو مجلس النواب عن المصريين الأحرار، بدائرة  المنشية والجمالية، إن اتهام وزارة التربية والتعليم للإخوان بالوقوف خلف  تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة، اعتراف صريح من الوزارة،  بالاختراق من الخلايا النائمة للجماعات الإرهابية.

وأضافت جاب الله، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو"، أن الكثير من المدارس تعانى  وجود إدارات ومعلمين لديهم توجهات فكرية رديكالية، وهو ما ينعكس بالسلب على  خروج نشء مشرد ومشوه الأفكار.

وأكدت عضو مجلس النواب، أن وزير التربية والتعليم، كان لزامًا عليه، الخروج  بخطة بديلة، لإجراء الامتحانات، في موعدها دون إرجاء أو تأخير، ودون إهدار  لمجهود طلاب، وأهالي بذلوا ما لديهم من جهد ومال، ليفرحوا بأبنائهم.

وتابعت: بعض لجان المراقبة، جمعوا توقيعات من الطلاب لإرجاء الامتحانات،  ووقع البعض، والآخر لم يوقع، فضلا عن حالة التخبط، من جراء إرجاء  الامتحانات، إلى 9 يونيو الجاري وحتى 26 من الشهر، مضيفة: «رسالتى لوزير  التعليم، إن لم تكن على قدر المسئولية فارحل».

وأكدت جاب الله، أن البلاد بحاجة لأجيال جديدة واعية ومدركة، ولديها من  الرؤى ما يخدم بناء البلاد، والدفع بعجلة التنمية، ولن يتحقق ذلك، إلا  بالتعليم الصحيح.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*شاومنج تتعهد بتسريب امتحان الإنجليزي قبل اللجنة بـ40 دقيقة






زعمت صحفة "شاومنج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، مساء اليوم الاثنين، امتلاكها النسخ الثلاثة من امتحان مادة المادة الإنجليزي والمقرر غدًا الثلاثاء، مشيرة إلى إنها "ستُسربه قبل موعده بـ 40 دقيقة".
وكتب الصفحة "الامتحان بالإجابة هينزل بالضبط الساعة 8:20 صباحًا قبل الامتحان به 40 دقيقة لآن لو إحنا نزلنا الامتحان دلوقتي الوزارة هتحط البديل وإحنا معانا 3 امتحانات بنماذج الإجابات هنتاكد أي واحد الناس هتمتحن فيه و هنزله سؤال وإجابة وأنت بس احفظ على السريع و الموضوع كله خلص".
وسبق لتلك الصفحة تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية، والتربية الدينية ولكن قامت وزارة التربية والتعليم بإلغاء الامتحان الثاني وتأجيله ليوم 29 الشهر الجاري.
وقررت نيابة الوراق، برئاسة المستشار مصطفى توفيق، الاثنين، حبس أدمن صفحة "شاومينج" على فيسبوك، أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، لاتهامه بنشر الأسئلة الخاصة بامتحانات الثانوية العامة، والغش طبقا لمواد الاتهام الموجودة بالقانون 101 لسنة 2015، الخاص بتنظيم الامتحانات.
وتسلمت النيابة بمعرفة المستشار محمد حامد وكيل أول النيابة، تحريات الإدارة العامة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات، والتي أثبتت تورط المتهم "أحمد أ." 19 سنة طالب بإحدى المعاهد العليا، في إنشاء وإدارة الصفحة المشار إليها، وتطابق الارقام التعريفية لجهاز الحاسب وشريحة التليفون الخاصين به، مع نفس الأرقام المستخدمة في إدارة صفحة الفيس بوك "شاومينج".
وأنكر المشتبه فيه أمام النيابة قيامه بأي من التهم المنسوبة إليه، وأنه لم يعكف على تسريب الامتحانات على الإطلاق، بل اقتصر نشاطه على نشر مذكرات وملازم لزملائه، للاستفادة منها في مذاكرتهم.
وجاء في التحقيقات الأولية "أحمد. ح"، مقيم بدائرة قسم الوراق بإدارة صفحة على موقع فسبوك تحت اسم "شاومينج" تقوم بنشر تسريبات لامتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية، ونماذج الإجابات الخاصة بها، وترويج صور تحتوى على أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات مراحل دراسية مختلفة للطلاب حتى يتسنى لهم الغش والحصول على الإجابات فضلاً عن القيام بالإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها داخل لجان الامتحانات في عملية الغش لصغر حجمها.
يذكر أنه يوجد عدة صفحات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي بنفس الاسم وكلها تنشر تسريبات لامتحانات الثانوية العامة.

- - - 
اومال قبضو على ميين ؟
المرادى الشرطة بتهيس و تشارك فى المهزلة على طريقتها ؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*وزارة التربيه والتعليم بتستعبط الشعب المصرى
شوف الفيديو وأحكم بنفسك
[YOUTUBE]I-sXL1wKH48[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*"لن تتخيل اي مدي وصل بينا درجات الغش وذهول الابراشي"*

[YOUTUBE]1CGSQFzL6mk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 يونيو 2016)

مهزله بكل المقاييس


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» إلغاء امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية غدا .. في هذه الحالة

قال بشير حسن، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم: إن الوزارة لا تنكر مسئوليتها عن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة قامت برد فعل سريع تجاه التسريبات، وألغت امتحان التربية الدينية لتحقيق شعار العدالة للجميع. 

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «العاشرة مساء»، المذاع على قناة «دريم 2»، أن المسئولية لا تقع على وزير التربية والتعليم فقط، بل تقع على الجميع، مؤكدًا أن ما يحدث الآن هو تحد لدولة بأكملها وليس لوزارة بعينها، موضحا أنه سيتم إلغاء امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية غدا إذا تم تسريبه. 

وتابع: «نحن كلنا في تحد مع هؤلاء الجناة، وتم القبض على 12 شخصية من الوزارة وتم توجيه الاتهامات إليهم بتسريب الامتحانات، وإذا تم ثبوت التهمة عليهم، سيتم تطبيق قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالسجن ثلاث سنوات وغرامة 50 ألف جنيها».

وكانت صفحة «شاومينج»، أعلنت منذ قليل عن موعد طرح تسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة، في تمام الساعة 8:20 من صباح غد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*موسى عن التهديد بترسيب امتحان الإنجليزي يا حلاوة






استنكر أحمد موسى تهديد صفحة "شاو مينج"  بتسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية  للثانوية العامة المقرر عقده غدًا.

وقرأ  موسى -خلال برنامجه "على مسئوليتي" على فضائية "صدى البلد" مساء اليوم الإثنين-  البيان الذي نشرته الصفحة وتؤكد خلاله أنها تكلك نموذج إجابة الامتحان وستوزعه في الثامنة وثلت صباح الغد، معلقا: "يا حلاوة"
وأبدى اندهاشه من تسريب 3 امتحانات حتى هذه اللحظة، مطالبًا بعقاب المسئول عن تلك الكارثة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التعليم يتهرب من المسئولية.. والوزارة لا تعرف حدود التسريب*






أصدرت غرفة عمليات نقابة المعلمين المستقلة بياناً رسمياً بشأن الأحداث التي شهدها اليوم الأول من امتحانات الثانوية أمس الأول أمس، حيث اتهمت النقابة الدكتور  الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، بالتهرب من المسئولية، إلى جانب رصد غش جماعي في بعض اللجان، وتدخل قيادات في محافظة أسيوط بنقل أبنائهم الطلاب إلى مدارس أخرى لسهولة الغش.

وقالت النقابة في بيانها إنه مع الساعات الأولى لأداء امتحانات اليوم الأول ظهرت علامات الارتباك، حيث استطاع كثير من الطلاب الدخول للجان ومعهم تليفوناتهم المحمولة، وفى بعض المدارس التي حاول القائمون على عملية الامتحان التفتيش تسبب ذلك في تعطيل الدخول الى اللجان، واشتكت ولية أمر بلجنة مدرسة خالد ابن الوليد من دخول الطلاب متأخرين بسبب أعمال التفتيش.
وأضاف البيان «لم تظهر العصا الالكترونية إلا نادراً، فقد شوهدت فى إحدى لجان الدقهلية وفى لجنة أخرى بالقاهرة، وقد أدى ظهورها لحالة التكدس والتأخر في الدخول»، في الوقت الذي أكدت فيه النقابة أن تسرب نموذج إجابة امتحان اللغة العربية هو أمر يدحض فكرة التسرب من داخل اللجان.

وقالت النقابة «الغريب في الأمر هو تأكيد السيد بشير حسن المتحدث الإعلامي باسم السيد وزير التربية والتعليم، لواقعة تداول ورقة الامتحان، ثم محاولة الوزير التهرب من المسئولية باعتبار الخلاف هو تفسير لغوى للفرق بين الغش الجماعي والتسريب رغم أن الثابت من الوقائع حدوث تسريب وغش جماعي، وقبيل بدء امتحان التربية الدينية تم ارسال اشارة تليفونية الى اللجان المختلفة من مكتب السيد الوزير، بإلغاء امتحان التربية الدينية وتأجيله الى يوم 29 يونية».

وأوضحت النقابة في بيانها «هذه الواقعة تؤكد وجود خلل جسيم، إذ في الاحوال المعتادة في حالة اكتشاف تسرب ورقة الامتحان يتم الاستعانة بالامتحان البديل، غير ان الغاء الامتحان يؤكد ارتباك الوزارة، فهي لا تعرف بدقة ما هو حجم واتساع التسريب، ولهذا ارتابت أن يكون الامتحان البديل قد تم تسريبه أيضاً، مما أدى لإلغائها الامتحان وتأجيله لموعد آخر».

وأشار البيان إلى تدخل شخصيات نافذة في محافظة أسيوط في الامتحانات لخدمة أبنائهم، بعد حصولهم على موافقة من وزير التربية والتعليم، ووكيل الوزارة بالمحافظة، على نقل أبنائهم من لجان مدارسهم الأصلية إلى مدرسة البدارى الثانوية، التي اشتهرت خلال السنوات الماضية بوقائع غش جماعي.
وذكرت البيان أن مصدر طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، صرح بأن عدد الطلاب الذين تم تحويلهم إلى لجنة مدرسة البدارى، وصل إلى 120 طالباً وطالبة من أبناء كبار المسئولين في المحافظة، إلى جانب رصد حالات غش جماعي في محافظات متعددة، وقيام الطلاب بنشر صور «سيلفي» لهم وهم يمارسون الغش.
​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*السر وراء تسريب الامتحانات






نفى المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، بشير حسن، ما ذكرته صفحة "شاومينج يغشش ثانوية عامة"، على صفحات التواصل الإجتماعي، عن تسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية غدا، لافتا إلى أن الامتحان المنشور غير مطابق لامتحانات الوزارة، معلنا قرار الوازارة بإلغاء أي امتحان حال ثبوت تسريبه.

وأوضح حسن أن وزارة التربية والتعليم شكلت لجنة بمشاركة وزارة الاتصالات والداخلية للقضاء على ظاهرة غش الامتحانات بأفكار خارج الصندوق، موضحا أن تلك الاجراءات الاحترازية تحتاج لتكاتف كل مؤسسات الدولة من أجل القضاء على تلك المؤامرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*مهزلة " غير مسبوقة "

مفاجأة.. وزارة التعليم تدرس إعادة امتحان اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة






قال بشير حسن، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، إن غرفة عمليات الوزارة هي من اكتشف تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية وأبلغت وزير التربية والتعليم.   وأكد "حسن"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى محمد عبد الرحمن ببرنامج "حديث الساعة"، المذاع على فضائية "سي بي سي اكسترا" اليوم الإثنين، أن هناك لجنة مشكلة من وزارة الداخلية والاتصالات والتربية والتعليم لمواجهة تسريبات الامتحانات، ويتم الآن بغرفة عمليات الوزارة دراسة إعادة امتحان اللغة العربية للمرحلة الثانوية.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2016)

*  التعليم   سنلغى امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة فى حالة تسريبه*

    منذ 9 دقيقه June 7, 2016, 12:00 am
   طباعة


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*موظف بـ الوزارة يجلس بجوار نجلته ويغششها في امتحان الثانوية*

[YOUTUBE]1igqZEjIwaU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*خبير يطالب بقطع الإنترنت خلال امتحانات الثانوية العامة[*/COLOR]

[YOUTUBE]E7_hxvjYaNA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*ومع استمرار التصريحات المتضاربة - الوزير متمسك بالمقعد

بيان هام من وزارة التربية والتعليم للثانوية العامة






أكد بشير حسن، المستشار الإعلامي لوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن الوزارة هي المسؤولة الأولى عن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، مضيفًا أن عملية تأمين امتحانات هى مسئولية الدولة بأكملها وليس الوزارة فقط. 

و اضاف حسن، أنه سيتم إلغاء امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية غدًا إذا تم تسربيه.  
وطالب حسن، من طلاب الثانوية العامة وأولياء الأمور بعدم الانسياق وراء صفحات الغش على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، متابعًا أنه "تم القبض على 12 شخصيًا من الوزارة، وتم توجيه الاتهامات إليهم بتسريب الامتحانات".   وأوضح المستشار الإعلامي لوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن عملية تسريب الامتحانات تتم في جميع دول العالم منها الجزائر.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

*طالبة ثانوية عامة عرضوا عليّ الامتحان المسرب مقابل كروت شحن






قالت "رقية"، طالبة ثانوية عامة، إن هناك كثير من زملائها في الامتحان كان لديهم أسئلة الامتحان قبل دخلوهم اللجنة وذلك بعد تسريبه عبر صفحات التواصل الإجتماعي. 

وأضافت "رقية"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع وائل الإبراشي، ببرنامج "العاشرة مساء"، المذاع على فضائية "دريم 2"، اليوم الإثنين، قائلة: "أنا مكنتش مصدقة أنهم معاهم الأسئلة وكنت فاكرهم بيهذروا أو ممكن يكونوا متوقعين، لكن اتفاجئت لما دخلت الامتحان لقيته زى ما هما قالوا بالضبط، اللى بيحصل ده مهزلة". 

وداعب "الإبراشي" طالبة الثانوية العامة قائلا: "طبعا الطلاب اللى معاهم الإجابة النموذجية بيطلعولكم لسانهم لأنهم حيحصلوا على الدرجات النهائية"، فردت الطالبة: "اللى حصل ده أحبطنا والله خصوصا لما اتلغى امتحان الدين"، مؤكدة أن هناك صفحات على الإنترنت أعلنت عن كروت شحن مقابل تسريب الامتحانات قائلة "عرضوا عليا إجابات الامتحان مقابل كروت شحن لكنى رفضت ذلك".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*حبس 14 مسئولا بـ«التعليم».. بتهمة التسريب

قرّر المستشار هشام حمدى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة، أمس، حبس 14 قيادة من قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم، المشرفين على امتحانات الثانوية العامة لمدة 15 يوماً على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهمة تسريب الامتحانات والإهمال، بعد قرار الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، إحالتهم إلى النيابة العامة، عقب تسريب امتحان مادتى اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية.

التحريات: مدير «شاومينج» يستعين بأساتذة لحل الامتحانات مقابل كروت شحن

وأوضحت تحقيقات نيابة جنوب القاهرة، أن امتحان التربية الدينية تم تسريبه قبل بدء الامتحان بـ40 دقيقة، على عدد من صفحات موقع «فيس بوك»، الأمر الذى يوضح تسريبه من جانب مسئولين بالوزارة ومساعدين لهم فى المحافظات.
واستمرت تحقيقات النيابة مع مسئولى الوزارة قُرابة 8 ساعات متواصلة، بدأت فى الثالثة من فجر أمس، داخل ديوان نيابة جنوب القاهرة، ونسبت النيابة إليهم تهمتى الإهمال وتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وأنكر المتهمون ما نُسب إليهم، مؤكدين فى التحقيقات أن مهمتهم تتمثل فى الإشراف الفنى على سير الامتحانات. وأضافوا أن مسئولية تأمين أوراق الأسئلة تقع على عاتق المحافظين، كلٌّ فى المحافظة التى يتولى شئونها، وأن مسئولية كل محافظ هى الإشراف على عملية نقل أوراق الأسئلة إلى اللجان العامة، وتسليمها إلى المشرفين التابعين لوزارة التربية والتعليم على تلك اللجان، صباح كل يوم قبل بدء الامتحان بدقائق قليلة.
وتابع القيادات أن غرفة العمليات التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم رصدت تداول امتحان مادة التربية الدينية قبل الموعد المحدّد له فى اللجان، وأيضاً تداول نماذج الإجابات الخاصة به، لذلك قررت إلغاءه، نظراً إلى احتمال وصوله إلى عدد كبير من الطلاب، الأمر الذى يؤكد حدوث تسريب وغش جماعى. وقالوا إن امتحان اللغة العربية تم تسريبه بعد بدء الطلاب تسلم أوراق الأسئلة بقرابة 35 دقيقة، الأمر الذى يوضح أن هذا التسريب لا تنتج عنه أى حالات غش جماعى، تؤثر على سير عملية الامتحانات ونتائج الطلاب، لذلك لم تتخذ الوزارة قراراً بإلغاء تلك المادة. وأضاف المتهمون أن الوزارة اتخذت جميع التدابير الأمنية والإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين الامتحانات، ومنع تسريبها، بداية من وضع الامتحانات وطباعتها ونقل أوراق الأسئلة إلى المحافظات، حتى وصولها إلى أيدى الطلاب فى اللجان المخصّصة لهم، لكنهم فوجئوا بحدوث تسريب حقيقى لمادة التربية الدينية قبل بدء الامتحان بـ40 دقيقة.
وكان ضباط الرقابة الإدارية ومباحث القاهرة ألقوا القبض على المتهمين من ديوان عام الوزارة فى ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الأول، وتم تحرير المحاضر اللازمة، وأخطرت النيابة للتحقيق، وأمرت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، برئاسة المستشار أحمد الأبرق، فى وقت سابق، بحجز الـظ،ظ¢ مسئولاً على ذمة التحريات. وتسلمت نيابة الوراق، أمس، تحت إشراف المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب الجيزة، تحريات إدارة المعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية حول اتهام طالب بإدارة صفحة «شاومينج» على موقع «فيس بوك» لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية الأزهرية والتجارية والإعلان عن أجهزة إلكترونية لسماعات تليفون محمول يمكن استخدامها فى الغش، نظير مقابل مادى.
- - -
للاسف نفس العقلية المُتحجرة - عايزين كبش فدا فقط لتهدئة الراى العام و البرلمان و زر التراب فى الاعين
هم لو عايزين فعلا يقضو على هذه المهزلة فا عن طريق متابعة الاتصالات عبر الشركة المصرية للاتصالات - كما هو مُتبع بناء على طلب النيابة لخدمة التحقيقات
لكن يبدو و الله اعلم - ان هناك شخصيات ذات ثقل مش عايزينها تظهر فى هذة الاحداث 
و ايضا حتى لا تُكشف و تُعرى المصالح و البيزينس السارى عبر هذه المنظومة
كله مصالح​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*مسربو الامتحانات يهددون الداخلية






بعد تداول أنباء إلقاء القبض على بعض “الأدمنز” لبعض صفحات تسريب الإمتحانات على موقع “فيس بوك”، قامت صفحة “شاومنج بيغشش ثانوية عامة” أشهر صفحات تسريب الإمتحانات بتوجيه أول تهديد منها إلى وزارة الداخلية حيث كتب القائمون على الصفحة “والله العظيم لو تعرفوا مين حامي الصفحة دي الناس كلها هتترعب ..وافتكروا إني قولتلكم بلاش”.
كما أكدوا على أن ما تفعله مباحث المعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية لن يجدي نفعا، لأن لديهم “هاكرز” على أعلى مستوى في مصر.
أما بالنسبة للإستراتجية التي سيتبعونها في تسريب الإمتحانات القادمة، فقد أكدوا أنه سيتم نشر التسريبات صبيحة يوم الإمتحان بعد الساعة الثامنة صباحا، حتى يتم تفادي إمكانية إلغاء الإمتحان من قبل وزارة التربية والتعليم.








*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*بتحديهم لوزارة الدخلية ... كدا الموضوع كبر قوى
- - -
ليس امامهم حل غير بتطبيق الحل اللى قال عليه قُدس ابونا : بان يصبح الامتحان اونلاين زى ICDL​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*الحديدي عن غش الثانوية العامة الغش انتصر







استنكرت واقعة “الغش” التي انتشرت بالتزامن مع بدء امتحانات الثانوية العامة، والتي أدت إلى إلغاء امتحان مادة الدين، متسائلةً: “إحنا عاوزين نتقدم إزاي طول ما في غش بالمنظر دا؟”.
واعتبرت مقدمة برنامج “هنا العاصمة”، ما حدث اليوم خلال امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمثابة “فضيحة” لعدم تمكن وزارة التربية والتعليم من فرض الحماية والضمانات الكاملة، لخروج عملية الامتحانات بشكل يليق بالدولة المصرية، معقبةً: “الغش انتصر النهاردة على الدولة”.
كما أكدت الإعلامية لميس الحديدي، أن المسئول عن انتشار ظاهرة الغش في الامتحانات المصرية لاسيما الثانوية منها؛ هي وزارة التربية والتعليم والأهالي الذين سمحوا لأبنائهم بأن يشتروا الامتحانات المسربة، مشيرةً إلى أن هذه الظاهرة تهدر حقوق الطلاب الذين يجتهدون في المذاكرة طيلة أيام السنة، كما أنها تهدر ما يقوم به أولياء الأمور من مجهودات، كي يحصل أبناؤهم على أعلى الدرجات.
وطالبت الحديدي، وزارة التربية والتعليم بضرورة الخروج للرأي العام في أسرع وقت، لتوضيح الأمور، وشرح ما حدث تحديدًا، معلقةً: “ماحدش عنده إجابة على أسئلتنا غير وزير التربية والتعليم”.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*المطبعة السرية .. كلمة السر في تسريب امتحانات الثانوية.. و الفجر تكشف آخر الكواليس

"الشربيني" استبدل 30% من مسؤولي المطبعة السرية قبل شهرين جهات سيادية تتولى تأمين امتحانات الثانوية العامة المتبقية .. وجناح "الهلالي" خارج نطاق الخدمة   
 كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، أن الـ12 مسؤول الذين تم القاء القبض عليهم اليوم أثناء وجودهم في وزارة التعليم من داخل المطبعة السرية، هم المسؤول الأول عن تسريب نموذج إجابات الامتحانات وليس الطلاب.   تغيير 30% من العاملين بالمطبعة السرية وكشفت المصادر لـ"الفجر" عن إجراء اتخذه الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم قبل شهرين، حيث قام الوزير بتغيير 30% من العاملين داخل المطبعة السرية، بالإضافة إلى استبعاده للعاملين الذين مر عليهم عشر سنوات داخل المطبعة، وجاء هذا القرار من باب التجديد والتغيير وكسر الروتين، ولكنه كان بمثابة الفجيعة التي تلقتها وزارة التربية والتعليم نتيجة قراراتها "الغير مدروسة" حسبما وصفها المصدر. 
  35 شخص من جهة سيادية يتابعون الامتحانات ​وأشارت مصادر أخرى داخل الديوان، أنه يوجد أكثر من 35 شخص من جهات سيادية مختلفة داخل الديوان، ويمكثون حتى انتهاء امتحانات الثانوية العامة، مؤكدا لـ"الفجر" أنهم قد عقدوا تحقيق موسع مع قيادات الوزارة والوزير استمر لأكثر من 5 ساعات بعدما قاموا بغلق الجناح الخاص به داخل القصر، وعدم دخول أي أحد .  
 تعليمات رئاسية ​وكشف مصدر مسؤول لـ"الفجر" مفاجأة حيث اصدرت تعليمات رئاسية بعدم تدخل أي قيادة من التربية والتعليم في شؤون امتحانات الثانوية العامة المتبقية، وأن من يتولى مهام تأمينها بالكامل وزارة الدفاع، بالإضافة إلى عمل امتحانات بديلة للمواد المتبقية.  ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*مهزلة بالصوت و الصورة - مافيش بعد كدا ، و خللى الوزارة تنفى كيفما تشاء

متصلة تكذب «التعليم»

[YOUTUBE]6ROdADK0UPk[/YOUTUBE]


أكدت إحدى أولياء الأمور لطالب فى مرحلة الثانوية العامة أن إمتحان اللغة العربية لم يكن مُسربا بعد بداية الإمتحان ولكن قبل يوم من بدء الإمتحان على هواتف الطلاب.

وأضافت خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "كل يوم في رمضان" على فضائية "ten tv" أن أساتذة اللغة العربية أرسلوا الإمتحان وإجابته إلى الطلاب الذين يحصلون على دروس خصوصية لديهم.

وتابعت:«لا أعلم السبب الحقيقي الذي جعل وزارة التربية والتعليم تخرج للرأى العام وتؤكد أن الإمتحان قد سرب بعد بدء الامتحان على العلم إنه قد سُرب قبل بدايته»

- - -
لا تعليق - فما بالمقطع لهو كافِ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*هل تطيح تسريبات الثانوية العامة بوزير التعليم !!.






لليوم الثالث علي التوالي واصلت صفحات الغش الإلكتروني تسريب أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة و الأزهرية، في تحدٍ صارخ لمنظومة التعليم، وكان آخرها تدوال أسئلة امتحان مادة الهندسة الفراغية و الجبر للثانوية الأزهرية بعد دقائق من توزيع أوراق الأسئلة.

وتأتي هذه الواقعة بعد ساعات من الضجة التي صاحبت تسريب امتحان مادتي اللغة العربية و التربية الدينية لطلاب الصف الثالث الثانوي العام أمس الأحد على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، وقرار إلغاء امتحان الدين، على خلفية تلك الواقعة.

وعلى الرغم من الإجراءات الصارمة التي اتخذتها التعليم بالتنسيق مع وزارة الداخلية، من منع الطلاب من اصطحاب هواتفهم المحموله داخل اللجان، والتهديد بإلغاء الإمتحان وتطبيق عقوبة الحبس على الطالب إذا لجأ إلى استخدامه في الغش الإلكتروني، إلا أنها لم تفلح في التصدي للأزمة.

ومع فشل التعليم في تنظيم سير إمتحانات الثانوية العامة، ارتفعت أصوات البعض تحت قبة البرلمان مطالبة بإقالة الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، بينما رأي اخرون ضرورة إعادة هيكلة المنظومة ككل، بدلا ًمن الإكتفاء بتغير الأسماء والوجوه فحسب.

وشهدت الجلسة العامة للبرلمان أمس الأحد هجوما حادا علي وزير التعليم، حيث تقدم نواب البرلمان بطلبات استدعاء وزير التربية والتعليم لإلقاء بيان عاجل يوضح فيه الحقائق، إلي جانب إحالة القضية للنائب العام​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*مواطنون عن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية






رصدت كاميرا "صدي البلد" اراء بعض المواطنين حول ظاهرة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، حيث تم أمس الاول تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية وإلغاء مادة الدين بعد تسريب امتحانها.

قال محمد سامي، طالب جامعي، ان "الظاهرة ليست بجديدة وتحدث منذ فترة"، مشيرا الي ان "الغش يحدث بشكل جماعي في بعض الاحيان"، مؤكدا أن "منظومة التعليم في مصر ظالمة،علي حد قوله.

وفي نفس السياق طالب عدد من المواطنين بمحاكمة المسئولين عن هذه الكارثة، فيما طالب اخرون بإقالة الوزير بسبب التقصير في الحفاظ علي منظومة التعليم وتكرار الاخطاء علي مدار اكثر من سنه.

وأوضح بعض المواطنين ان الوزارة يجب أن تستخدم اساليب تكنولوجية لوقف تسريب الامتحانات ،مشيرين الي أن التسريب يحدث من داخل الوزارة.​*


----------



## BITAR (7 يونيو 2016)

*الداخلية تضبط أدمن  إدارة صفحة "As You Like" لتسريب الامتحانات
*​* الثلاثاء، 07 يونيو 2016 - 12:09 م 
 كتب ــ محمود عبد الراضى
*
* تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية من من ضبط القائم على إدارة صفحة  "As You Like" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات  امتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية، فى إطار مواصلة الأجهزة الأمنية  جهودها بالاستعانة بالتقنيات الحديثة من فحص فنى وتتبع البصمة الإلكترونية  لضبط العناصر المتورطة فى إنشاء صفحات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس  بوك" يقومون من خلالها بإرتكاب بعض الجرائم والمخالفات والتى من بينها  تسريب أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة وإجاباتها.
 وردت معلومات لأجهزة الأمن، مفادها قيام "خالد ع.ك" ومقيم بدائرة قسم ثان  شبرا الخيمة، بإدارة صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" باسم "As  You Like" بنشر صور ومنشورات تحتوى على أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات الثانوية  العامة والأزهرية حال تأدية الطلاب لها، لتسهيل عملية الغش داخل لجان  الامتحانات.
 وعقب تقنين الإجراءات تم ضبط المتهم بمحل إقامته، وعثر بمسكنه على جهاز  حاسب آلى محمول وجهاز هاتف محمول وشريحيتن وأثار ودلائل تشير لاستخدام  الصفحة محل الواقعة، وتم فحص جهاز المتهم، وتبين أن الحساب المسمى باسمه  مسئول عن إدارة الصفحة محل الواقعة، ونشره نفس الأسئلة الخاصة بمادة اللغة  العربية لطلبة الصف الثالث الثانوى ولكن بصورة مختلفة عن ورقة الأسئلة التى  قامت وزارة التربية والتعليم بتوزيعها على الطلاب. 
 واعترف المتهم بأنه المنشئ والمتحكم فى الصفحة المسماة (As You Like)، وأنه  قام بالاشتراك مع مستخدمى بعض الحسابات الأخرى بنشر أسئلة مادة اللغة  العربية، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والعرض على النيابة العامة حيث  باشرت التحقيقات.*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يونيو 2016)

*"شاومنج بيغشش" يواصل  حربه ضد "التعليم"
ويؤكد تسريب امتحان موقعة "الإنجليزى" ويحدد 8:20  صباحا لنشره
 ويزعم: رصدنا خروج سيارة نقل أوراق الأسئلة من المطبعة
 ومصدر بالوزارة :  ما يشغلنا "منع التسريبات"
*​* الثلاثاء، 07 يونيو 2016 
 كتب محمود طه حسين 
*
*فى تحدٍ جديد لـ"شاومنج بيغشش طلاب الثانوية العامة"، بعد فضيحة تسريب  امتحانى اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية، وقبل ساعات من امتحان اللغة  الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة "نظام حديث"، اليوم الثلاثاء، أعلن أدمن الصفحة  أنه رصد فجر اليوم، عملية نقل أسئلة الامتحان من المطابع، على حد زعمهم. 
 وفى سياق متصل، رد مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم، قائلا: "تأمين نقل  الأٍسئلة من اختصاص الأمن"، مؤكدا أن الذى يشغل قيادات الوزارة منع تسريب  الامتحانات، قائلا: "الأمن عليه اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية حيال قيام  الصفحة برصد سيارة نقل الٍأسئلة حال التأكد من صدق مزاعمهم".  
كان "اليوم السابع"، قد رصد حديث طلاب الثانوية العامة، أمام لجنة  الامتحانات أمام مدرسة المنيرة الإعدادية بنين التابعة لإدارة السيدة زينب،  حول تسريب الامتحانات من قبل صفحة شاومينج فى الثامنة و20 دقيقة كما أعلنت  الصفحة مساء أمس، حيث أعربت الطالبات عن غضبهن الشديد من تسريب  الامتحانات، لما يترتب عليه ضياع الفرص ورفع التنسيق والتأثير على تصحيح  كراسات الإجابة.
 ودعا طلاب الثانوية، إلى تنظيم وقفة ظهر اليوم، عقب خروجهم من امتحان اللغة  الإنجليزية أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى بسبب ما يحدث داخل  بعض لجان الامتحانات. 
 وقالت فاطمة محمد، إحدى أولياء أمور بلجان امتحانات السيده زينب، إنه تم رصد  وجود غش جماعى فى بعض اللجان وذلك من خلال صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي الأمر  الذى أدى إلى غضب الطلاب، مطالبين بمنع هذه المهذلة على حد وصفها تحقيقا  لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب.
 وأوضحت أن الغريب فى الأمر أن بعض اللجان لا يوجد فيها تفتيش، مطالبين  بتطبيق مبدأ المساواة، موضحة أن السبب الآخر لدعوات الطلاب تمثل فى فضيحة  التسريبات التى حدثت فى أول يوم إضافة إلى ما ظهر أمس على صفحات التواصل  لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية، مشيرة إلى أن هناك عدة مطالب إضافية تمثلت فى  إلغاء التنسيق واستبداله بامتحانات القدرات.
*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/6/7...ضد-التعليم-ويؤكد-تسريب-امتحان-موقعة-/2751709#


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*تداول امتحان «الإنجليزية» للثانوية العامة بعد نصف ساعة من بدء اللجنة






تداول عدد من النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك» صورة لورقة أسئلة امتحان «اللغة الإنجليزية» للثانوية العامة بعد نصف ساعة من بدء اللجنة.

وكانت وزارة التربية والتعليم حذرت كل من ينشر صور امتحانات الثانوية العامة التي يتم تداولها عبر صفحات الغش الإلكتروني، من الوقوع تحت طائلة القرار الجمهوري بقانون رقم ظ،ظ ظ، الذي ينص على أنه يعاقب بالحبس لمدة عام وغرامة ظ¥ظ  ألف جنيه لكل من يسهم في الغش أو يساعد عليه.

وتسير امتحانات اليوم الثلاثاء، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة خاصة بعد إلغاء امتحان «التربية الدينية» لتسريبه في اليوم الأول لامتحانات النظام الحديث أمس الأول.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*الاتصالات لا يمكن قطع الإنترنت عن لجان الإمتحانات






قال مصدر بوزارة الاتصالات إن الوزارة لا علاقة لها بقضية تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وأشار المصدر الي ان دور قطاع الاتصالات هو إتاحة وتطوير الشبكات وتوفير خدمات نقل البيانات بكفاءة عالية ، مشيرا الي ان شبكات الاتصالات مجرد ناقل للبيانات ، لكن الوزارة لا تتدخل او تتحكم في المحتوي الذي يتم بثه عبر شبكات الاتصالات والانترنت.
وحول مطالب البعض بقطع الخدمات عن مواقع لجان الثانوية العامة قال المصدر ان ذلك صعب لان قطع الخدمة عن موقع اللجنة يعني قطعه عن المنطقة التي تتواجد فيها اللجنة وهذا يعني قطع الخدمات عن عدد كبير من المناطق في مصر مع مع يمثله ذلك من تأثير علي المواطنين ، موضحا انه بدلا من قطع الخدمات عن المواطنين يمكن عدم السماح بدخول الطلاب مقار اللجان بالموبايل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*و تستمر المهزلة

بيع إجابات اللغة الإنجليزية في المكتبات العامة بأسيوط






تشهد بعض مكتبات محافظة أسيوط، تكدس وزحام من قبل أولياء أمور طلاب الثانوية العامة بعد تسريب ورقة امتحان اللغة الانجليزية، وتداول أوراق الأجوبة فى المكتبات بعد حلها من قبل بعض المتخصصين.

وتباع أوراق الأجوبة بالمكتبات بأسعار مرتفعة، حيث وصل سعر السؤال الأول لـ10 جنيهات، فيما اعترض بعض أولياء الأمور على تداول أوراق الأجوبة لما وجودوه من اختلاط بين امتحان عام 2013 وهذا العام، معللين ذلك بأن بعض المكتبات تستغل عدم معرفة أولياء الأمور بالامتحان الحقيقي وأشاروا إلى أن المكتبات تصمم لوجو خاص بها على الإجابات الصحيحة وتبيعها بسعر أغلى.*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*بعد تسريب أسئلة الإنجليزى.. طلاب يكتبون الإجابات على المناديل

[YOUTUBE]Mn7phW-W1j8[/YOUTUBE]

نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، إجابات زعمت أنها لأسئلة امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة المقرر أداؤه بعد قليل.

ورصدت كاميرا فيديو7 قناة "اليوم السابع" المصورة، قيام طلاب الثانوية بكتابة الإجابات التى نشرتها صفحة "شاومينج" على المناديل الورق قبل دخول لجان الامتحان بمجمع مدارس الخانكة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*يا عينى ....

التعليم نحتار في كشف شاومينج لامتلاكه 9 صفحات






كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن غرفة العمليات المركزية بديوان الوزارة بدأت فى تتبع ورقة الأسئلة والإجابات التى تم تداولها على صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك والخاصة بمادة اللغة الإنجليزية.    
 وأشارت المصادر إلى أن "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" يمتلك أكثر من 9 صفحات على فيس بوك وتويتر وهذا يجعل غرفة العمليات تحتار فى كشفه.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*الشعب يريد ...

إغماء رئيس لجنة عقب اعتداء أولياء الأمور عليه






أصيب رئيس لجنة دارالسلام الإعدادية بسوهاج بحالة أغماء عقب قيام أولياء أمور طلاب الثانوية العامة المؤدين لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية بالتعدى عليه.

وكانت غرفة عمليات التربية والتعليم في سوهاج تلقت بلاغا من صلاح سالم رئيس الأمن بإدارة دارالسلام التعليمية يفيد بإصابة "عبدالحكيم.ف.خ- رئيس لجنة دار السلام الإعدادية"، بحالة إغماء عقب قيام أولياء أمور طلاب الثانوية العامة المؤدين لامتحان اللغة الإنجليزية بالتعدى عليه وتم السيطرة على الموقف وإخراج أولياء الأمور خارج اللجنة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*هوا شاومنج مظلوم ولا ايه ؟

طالبة ثانوية عامة «امتحان الإنجليزي زفت»*

[YOUTUBE]A9weQz_-iHM[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم ضبط الهاتف المحمول المسئول عن تسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية

[YOUTUBE]mlcnBVcQUTs[/YOUTUBE]

أكد بشير حسن، المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أنه تم تسريب بعض أسئلة امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية، اليوم، حيث تم تصوير ورقة الإجابة من هاتف محمول وإرسالها خارج اللجنة، مؤكدًا أنه تم ضبط التليفون وسوف يتم الإعلان عن التفاصيل كافة خلال الأيام المقبلة.

وأضاف المتحدث باسم وزارة التعليم إن الوزارة هي المسئول الأول عن أي تسريب للامتحانات، خصوصًا ما حدث بامتحان التربية الدينية، مشيرًا إلى أنهم يقرون أنه يوجد حالات غش وتسريب للامتحانات.

وقال حسن - فى مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "صباح اون" على فضائية "اون تى فى"، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن غرفة عمليات الوزارة هي من اكتشفت التسريب، كما أعلنت أن هناك 38 حالة غش من خلال الهواتف المحمولة على مستوى الجمهورية.

وأوضح أن الهدف من عمليات تسريب الامتحانات، ليس تحديًا لوزارة التربية والتعليم فقط بل كل مؤسسات الدولة، مشددًا على ضرورة التصدى له من جانب الجميع، خصوصًا الإعلام.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج يتحدى التعليم الوزارة مش على وضعها






تبادل "شاومينج  بيغشش ثانوية عامة" إجابات امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للصف الثالث الثانوي مع الطلاب عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك.    وبدأ شاومينج فى تدشين هاشتاج الوزارة مش على وضعها، في تهكم وتحدٍ واضح لوزارة التربية والتعليم، التي لم تستطع حتى الآن السيطرة على تسريب الامتحانات.   فيما وجه رئيس الوزراء شريف إسماعيل الذي وصل منذ قليل، إلى مقر وزارة التربية والتعليم، بضرورة السيطرة على عملية تسريب الامتحانات في أقرب وقت.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*تفاصيل 30 دقيقة لرئيس الوزراء داخل غرفة عمليات امتحانات الثانوية العامة






 كشف مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم، تفاصيل زيارة رئيس الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل إلى غرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم، والتي استغرقت نحو ظ£ظ  دقيقة. وأضاف المصدر، أن رئيس الوزراء أشاد بالجهد المبذول لمتابعة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وأكد أن الحكومة تواصل البحث لإيجاد آليات جديدة لمواجهة عمليات الغش الإلكتروني، كما شد رئيس الوزراء من أزر أعضاء غرفة العمليات المركزية بالوزارة.   ولفت المصدر إلى أن رئيس الوزراء تابع كيفية عمل الغرفة في متابعة كافة لجان سير الامتحان، وأكد على أن كل من تورط في عملية تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية سيلقى جزاءه، وأن الحكومة لن تسمح بتكرار هذا الأمر مجددا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*الشعب يريد ...

إخلاء سبيل معاق وصديقه ألقى مولوتوف على لجنة امتحان ثانوية






قرر رئيس نيابة الحوامدية، المستشار رامى منصور، إخلاء سبيل عاطل وصديقه بكفالة ألف جنيه بعد قيام الأول بتحريض الثانى على إلقاء زجاجة مولوتوف على إحدى المدارس التى كان يجرى فيها شقيق المتهم الأول امتحان الثانوية العامة. وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة، أن أحد المراقبين رفض محاولة غش شقيق المتهم، فقام بالتحدث مع صديقه وتبين أنه معاق ذهنيا فقام بإلقاء زجاجة مولوتوف على المدرسة. وأنكر المتهم شقيق الطالب تهمة تحريض زميله المعاق فى الهجوم على المدرسة، وأنه قام بالتصرف من تلقاء نفسه بعد علمه برفض المراقب السماح لشقيقه بالغش. كان اللواء خالد شلبى مدير مباحث الجيزة، تلقى إخطاراً من العميد عصام فتحى مأمور قسم شرطة البدرشين، بتعرض إحدى لجان الثانوية العامة لعملية إلقاء زجاجة مولوتوف على مدرسة ثانوى، أثناء تأدية الطلاب امتحان الثانوية، من قبل مجهول وتمكنه من الهروب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*تعليق قوي من خالد أبوبكر على تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة






علق المحامي خالد أبوبكر - عضو الاتحاد الدولي للمحامين - على تسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للثانوية العامة.   وكتب "أبوبكر"، تدوينة - على حسابه بموقع التدوين القصير "تويتر"، اليوم الثلاثاء - قائلًا: "إعادة أي امتحان للثانوية العامة، قرار إداري يمكن الطعن عليه قانونًا وإلغائه، لصالح طلاب لاذنب لهم سوي أنهم وثقوا في المنظومة التعليمية.   وتم تسريب امتحاني مادة اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية، واللغة الإنحليزية، بالثانوية العامة النظام الحديث للعام الدراسي 2015-2016.   واعترف بشير حسن - المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم - بأن تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية للمرحلة الثانوية، حدث من داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم، وهي المسؤولة عن هذه الأزمة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*آخر صيحة للغش.. ارسل رقم هاتفك يصلك نموذج الأسئلة قبل دخول اللجان







فتحت صفحة غش الثانوية العامة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك"، باب الحجز أمام الطلاب للاشتراك فى الحصول على أوراق امتحانات المواد الباقية قبل وصولهم اللجان، وذلك عن طريق دعوتهم لكتابة أرقام هواتفهم وضمهم لمجموعات سرية على موقع الدردشة الشهير "واتس آب"، كما فعلوا فى مادة التربية الدينية يوم الأحد السابق وألغى على إثر هذه الواقعة المادة وأُجلت ليوم التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجارى.

ولاقت الفكرة قبولًا غير متوقع، حيث وصل عدد التعليقات إلى ألفى وثلاثمائة تعليق فى غضون أربع وعشرين ساعة، تأكيدًا لرغبة الطلاب فى الحصول على الغش، ودفع أى مبلغ مالى مقابل الحصول على الدرجات النهائية.



*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*إغلاق صفحة شاومينج على فيس بوك






تعرضت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، التى سربت امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية اليوم، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك للإغلاق منذ قليل. يذكر أن الصفحة قد قامت بتسريب إجابات الامتحانات قبل بدئه بأكثر من نصف ساعة، ونشرت للطلاب أسئلة متفرقة من الامتحان، وهو نفس الأمر الذى تم فى اللغة العربية، فى نفس الوقت الذى استمر فيه عدد من الصفحات تحمل نفس الاسم فى العمل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*برلماني يؤيد وضع امتحان مشفر للثانوية العامة منعا لتسريبه

وصف النائب البدري أحمد ضيف، تسريب امتحان مادة التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة، الذي أدى إلى إلغاء الامتحان على مستوى الجمهورية بالأمر الخطير والذي يعتبر قضية أمن قومي.

وأشار إلى أنه يؤيد مقترح مسؤول سابق بوزارة التربية والتعليم بشأن ضرورة أن يكون هناك امتحان مشفر، وطباعة لا مركزية للامتحانات، بحيث تكون أهم البدائل للقضاء على تسريب الامتحانات من خلال وضع علامة مائية في الامتحانات خلال السنوات المقبلة لمنع انتشار هذه الظاهرة مرة أخرى.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم تعترف امتحان الإنجليزي المُسرب بالأمس صحيح






أكد مصدر مُطلع بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن ورقة امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية التى تدوالتها مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى بالأمس صحيحة، وجارى التعرف على الأفراد الذين قاموا بنشرها أو توزيعها على صفحات الغش.

وأضاف المصدر لـ"بوابة الوفد"، أن الوزارة كانت على استعداد وقامت بطبع الورقة البديلة وتوزيعها على اللجان فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، وذلك تفاديا لإلغاء الامتحان وحفاظا على هدوء أعصاب الطلاب، وخاصة أن مادة اللغة الإنجليزية صعبة ولا يحتمل أبدا إعادة مذاكرتها من جديد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يونيو 2016)

*تنفيـــذ التهديـــــد .... كدا كملت

تداول أسئلة الإنجليزى بعد ثلث ساعة من بدء امتحان الثانوية العامة






أكد مصدر مسئول بغرفة العمليات الرئيسية لامتحانات الثانوية العامة، أن أسئلة امتحان اللغة الأجنبية لطلاب الثانوية العامة نظام حديث، والتى تم تداولها على صفحات الفيس بوك، هى نفس أسئلة الامتحان الأصلى. وقال المصدر لـ "اليوم السابع"، إنه بعد الاطلاع على ورقة الأسئلة المسربة، ومقارنتها بالورقة الأصلية تبين أن ما تم تداولة عقب بدء لجنة الامتحانات بثلث ساعة اليوم، هو نفس الامتحان الأصلى.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

*



​**



رئيس لجنة ثانوية عامة يعتذر عن استكمال الامتحانات لعدم قدرته على منع الغش الجماعي*

*
قالت مصادر داخل مديرية التربية والتعليم بأسيوط إن رئيس مقر لجنة مدرسة الجهاد بمركز البدارى، التى يجرى بها امتحانات الثانوية العامة أرسل اعتذارا رسميا لوزير التربية والتعليم ورئيس الإدارة العامة للامتحانات عن المشاركة فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لعدم قدرته على السيطرة على اللجنة التى يتولى رئاستها، ولم توضح المصادر قبول الاعتذار من عدمه. 
وأضاف المصدر أن رئيس اللجنة منتدب من الوزارة لرئاسة لجنة الجهاد بالبدارى، مشيرا إلى أن هذه اللجنة شهدت غشا جماعيا ومحاولات مستمرة من أولياء أمور وأهالى لتغشيش الطلبة دون سيطرة حقيقية.
يذكر أن عدد الطلاب الذين لهم حق أداؤ امتحان الثانوبة العامة بمحافظة أسيوط يصل إلى 20686 طالبا منهم 20635 بالنظام الحديث، و51 طالبا بالنظام القديم، فى 64 لجنة بالإضافة إلى لجنة النور ولجنة واحدة بسجن أسيوط العمومى.
*​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يونيو 2016)

*



​**



رئيس لجنة ثانوية عامة يعتذر عن استكمال الامتحانات لعدم قدرته على منع الغش الجماعي*

*
قالت مصادر داخل مديرية التربية والتعليم بأسيوط إن رئيس مقر لجنة مدرسة الجهاد بمركز البدارى، التى يجرى بها امتحانات الثانوية العامة أرسل اعتذارا رسميا لوزير التربية والتعليم ورئيس الإدارة العامة للامتحانات عن المشاركة فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لعدم قدرته على السيطرة على اللجنة التى يتولى رئاستها، ولم توضح المصادر قبول الاعتذار من عدمه. 
وأضاف المصدر أن رئيس اللجنة منتدب من الوزارة لرئاسة لجنة الجهاد بالبدارى، مشيرا إلى أن هذه اللجنة شهدت غشا جماعيا ومحاولات مستمرة من أولياء أمور وأهالى لتغشيش الطلبة دون سيطرة حقيقية.
يذكر أن عدد الطلاب الذين لهم حق أداؤ امتحان الثانوبة العامة بمحافظة أسيوط يصل إلى 20686 طالبا منهم 20635 بالنظام الحديث، و51 طالبا بالنظام القديم، فى 64 لجنة بالإضافة إلى لجنة النور ولجنة واحدة بسجن أسيوط العمومى.
*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2016)

ايه اللي انا عماله اقراه ده؟ ديه مهزله بكل المقاييس ، في موقف زي ده الوزارة كلها لازم تتشال ولو عندهم شويه دم لازم الوزير يستقيل من نفسه وكل المسئولين الكبار فيها، انا صعبان عليا الطلبة اللي ذاكرت وتعبت طول السنه علشان في الاخر يحصل فيهم كده ، إنما الغريبه في الموضوع ده ان محدش سامع أصوات اللي كانو بيقولو لاااااا كله الا الثانويه العامه ، كل حاجة فاسده في البلد والوزارة الا الثانويه العامه ديه متأمنه كويس ، ما هو واضح التأمين الكويس ، ديه فضيحة عالميه


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يونيو 2016)

> انا صعبان عليا الطلبة اللي ذاكرت وتعبت طول السنه علشان في الاخر يحصل فيهم كده ،


2008 كنت فى الثانوية العامة استهترت ساعتها وقلت مش هكمل 
بعد الثورة وتغيير نظام الثانوية ووضع مناهج جديدة قلت ارجع فى 2013 
واكمل فيها لكن للاسف وجدت ان ما كان سىء فى 2008 هو جيد 
وما هو 2016 فهو الاسوا منظومة فاشلة بوزير فاشل بعقليات فاشلة 

صدقينى ا أختى انا معاى واحد لا يعرف A من B وجاب السنة اللى فاتت 43 ونصف من 50 فى الانجليزى بتاع الثانوية العامة وانا اللى بدح السنة دى هجيب درجة وحشة لانه جاء صعب شوية 

هل ينفع يدخل كلية هذا الطالب .؟
التنسيق هو منظومة فاشلة 

ولكن مش هقول مفيش فايدة


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> *ايه اللي انا عماله اقراه ده؟ **ديه مهزله* *بكل المقاييس *


*ماهو دا " عنوان هذا الموضوع "*


Desert Rose قال:


> *كل حاجة فاسده في البلد *


*لا لا مش كُل حاجة فاسدة - يوجد الجيد لكن السيىء بيظهر اكثر *


Desert Rose قال:


> والوزارة الا الثانويه العامه ديه متأمنه كويس ، ما هو واضح التأمين الكويس ، ديه فضيحة عالميه


*مش بيقولو يمهل ولا يهمل - مش سيادة الدكتور الاستاذ الوزير اكد انه " لن يسمح  بتكرار مهزلة  مريم " ؟ 
هُوَ فى اى مهزلة الان ؟
لا و وصلت لمتابعين من ( رئاسة الجمهورية ) !!!
و امتحانات الثانوية مهددة بالإلغاء من جراء تسريب امتحان الانجليزى اليوم !!!

هذا لم يحدث من قبل*

​


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*غِش مُنَوع

7 حالات غش 

كشف مصدر مسئول بمديرية التربية والتعليم بالقاهرة، عن ضبط 7 حالات غش في امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للشهادة الثانوية.

وأضاف المصدر لـ"فيتو" أن الحالات التي تم ضبطها وتحرير محاضر رسمية بها كانت في مدرسة الخديو إسماعيل الثانوية بنين حيث تم ضبط طالبين أثناء محاولتهما الغش بواسطة جهاز موبايل، وفى مدرسة الفسطاط الثانوية بنين، تم ضبط طالب أثناء قيامه بالغش بواسطة الكتابة على البنطلون الذي يرتديه.

وفى مدرسة مصر الجديدة الثانوية بنين العسكرية القاهرة تم ضبط طالب أثناء قيامه بالغش بواسطة جهاز حديث يستخدم في تخزين وإرسال البيانات واستقبالها، وتم ضبط طالب أثناء محاولته الغش بواسطة جهاز تصنت، وفى مدرسة جواد حسنى الرسمية لغات بالقاهرة.

أما في مدرسة السيدة عائشة الثانوية بنات القاهرة تم ضبط طالبة أثناء محاولتها الغش بواسطة جهاز المحمول، وفى مدرسة جيل الحرية الرسمية لغات بالقاهرة تم ضبط طالب أثناء محاولته الغش بواسطة جهاز محمول، وكذلك في مدرسة ابن النفيس الرسمية لغات القاهرة شرق مدينة نصر تم ضبط طالب أثناء محاولته الغش بواسطة جهاز محمول.

وأكد المصدر أنه تم رفع تقرير بتلك الحالات للدكتور الهلالى الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة لافتا إلى أنه من المقرر أن يتم إلغاء الامتحان لتلك الحالات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*الشعب يريــــد

حجز شقيق طالب بالثانوية حاول إشعال النيران في مراقب لجنة






كشف مصدر مسئول بإدارة الحوامدية التعليمية التابعه لمديرية التربية والتعليم بالجيزة، عن تفاصيل حبس شقيق طالب بالثانوية العامة لمحاولته إشعال النيران في لجنة المدرسة التي كان يؤدي فيها شقيقه امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية بالثانوية العامة.

وأضاف المصدر أن شقيق الطالب وصديقة حاولا إشعال النيران في مراقب اللجنة التي يؤدي بها شقيقه امتحانات الثانوية العامة لرفض المراقب السماح لشقيقه بالغش داخل اللجنة.

وقام الطالب بالاتفاق مع شقيقه العاطل على الانتقام من المدرس وحضر إلى المدرسة مع زميل له وقام باشعال زجاجه مولوتوف حارقه وقام بالقائها على المعلم اثاء تواجده بالمدرسة، وتم القبض عليه وتوجيه تهمة حيازة مولوتوف ومحاولة إشعال النيران في إحدى المدارس في الحوامدية والتعدى على موظف أثناء تأدية عمله.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*منسق الجيش الالكتروني يكشف طريقة الكشف عن شاومينج






قال خالد أبوبكر، المنسق العام للجيش المصري الالكتروني، إنه لكي يتم التوصل إلى صاحب صفحة "شاومينج" تم استخدم بعض الوسائل، ومنها إرسال ملف خاص له في الرسائل أو أنه يقع في خطا بنفسه أو يعلق أحد أقاربه عليه، منوهًا إلى أن أدمن الصفحة إذا أخذ احتياطته فلن يمكن الوصول اليه.

وأضاف "أبوبكر"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "كل يوم في رمضان"، المذاع على فضائية "ten"، الثلاثاء، أنه تم الوصول الى صفحة شاومينج من خلال صفحته على تويتر وأنه استعان بشركة تقوم بإعداد الفيديوهات وهي بمسجد الحصري، منوهًا إلى أن الصفحة التي توصلت اليها مباحث الانترنت هي صفحة لشاومينج وعدد المعجبين بها 2000 معجب فقط.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*«الجيش الإلكترونى» نسعى لاختراق صفحات مسربي امتحانات الثانوية






قال خالد أبوبكر، المنسق العام للجيش المصرى الإلكترونى، نسعى لاختراق صفحات مسربى امتحانات الثانوية العامة من خلال بعض الأخطاء لأدمن تلك الصفحات.

وأضاف في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج «كل يوم رمضان»، المذاع على فضائية «ten»، إن وزارة الداخلية قبضت على أدمن صفحة شاومينج للغش ولكنها ليست الصفحة الحقيقية.

وطالب الدولة باتخاذ عدد من الإجراءات القانونية التي تسمح للأجهزة الأمنية القبض على الصفحات الإلكترونية، مشيرا إلى أن امتحان اللغة العربية الذي تبين تسريبه أول أيام امتحانات الثانوية العامة، المسئول عنه مدرس بمنطقة الهرم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج تسخر من فشل التعليم فى وقف تسريب الامتحانات






سخرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع "فيس بوك"، من فشل وزارة التعليم فى التعامل مع واقعة تسريب الامتحانات، قائلة:" زى كل سنة الوزارة لسه معاندا وبتصرف ملايين فى الهواء".

وأوضح أدمن "شاومينج"، أن فكرة الصفحة قائمة منذ 4 سنوات وكان لها دورا فى تسريب الامتحانات السنوات الماضية، مؤكدا أن أى صفحة تمثل شخصيته هى صفحة غير حقيقة ـ على حد زعمه.








*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*كلاكيت ثاني مرة.. شاو مينج تتحدي وزارة التعليم
 وتقرر نشر امتحان التربية الوطنية






أكدت صفحة "شاو مينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" أنها ستنشر امتحان التربية الوطنية غدًا الأربعاء الواحدة صباحا، على أن يتم مسحه بعد الفجر مباشرة، تخوفا من إلغاءه أو تغييره.
ونشرت الصفحة سؤال أكدت أنه من أسئلة امتحان التربية الوطنية المقرر إجرائه غدا لطلبة الثانوية العامة، ووصفته بـ"سؤال على الطاير".



*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*المُساواه فى الغِش = عََدل

صفحة ثورة التعليم الفاسد تكشف 
طريقة حصولها على الامتحانات المسربة

كشفت صفحة "ثورة التعليم الفاسد" إحدى صفحات الغش الشهيرة عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" والتى تورطت فى تسريب عدد من امتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية، عن طريقة حصولها على الامتحانات التى تسربها عبر الصفحة . وقالت فى منشور اليوم الثلاثاء "اقرأوا الكلام ده كويس عشان تعرفوا النظام ماشى إزاى الامتحان بينزل الساعة 9 ونص بعد اللجنة ومش بنزل امتحانات قبل اللجنة"، "أنت بدورك إنك تاخد الاجابات من جوه اللجنة بأى وسيلة للغش إن كان معاك موبايل أو السماعة أو حد بيمليك الإجابات، أنا بستنى حد يصور لى ورقة الأسئلة من جوه اللجنة ويبعتهالى على رسايل الصفحة يعنى أى تأخير فى نشر ورقة الأسئلة بيكون من عندكم مش من عندى". وأضاف البيان: "أنا بنزل الامتحان إللى بيجيلى ع الصفحة وبستنى مساعدة الناس إللى مش بتمتحن وأى حد بيحب يساعد فى الإجابات بيكلمنى على رسايل الصفحة ويحل معايا الامتحان، الصفحة من أول النهاردة مخصصة لامتحانات الأزهر فقط لأن كل الصفحات التانية مش بتنزل حاجة للأزهر وكل اهتمامهم بالثانوى العام".



*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم تقرر تطبيق القانون علي أصحاب 
الإجابات المتطابقة






أكد بشير حسن المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن الوزارة قررت إعادة النظر أثناء عملية التصحيح في المواد التي تم تسريبها، علي أن يتم تصحيح عينات عشوائية من كراسات الإجابة، وإذا ثبت أن هناك تطابقاً في الإجابات، فسيتم التعامل معها علي أنها حالات غش، ويطبق القانون عليها فورًا.

وأضاف ، أن الوزارة قررت إذا تم اكتشاف تسريب مواد آخري سيتم تأجيلها لموعد آخر، مؤكدًا أن هناك تطوير في المنظومة التعليمية وتشكيل لجان عديدة لتطويير مادتي العلوم والرياضيات وغيرها من التعديلات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*شقيق أدمن «شاومينج» يفجر مفاجأة صادمة بشان تسريبات الثانوية العامة






قال أحمد شعبان، شقيق عبد الله شعبان أدمن صفحة «شاومنج»، - مقبوض عليه-، إن أخاه مظلوم وليس مسئولا عن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.    وأكد خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج «العاشرة مساء»، المذاع على قناة «دريم 2»، أن الحكومة ألقت القبض على أخيه لأنه «غلبان»، مشيرًا إلى أنها لا تستطيع القبض على المستمرين حتى الآن في تسريب الامتحان، وأن التسريب يأتي من داخل الوزارة.​*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *ماهو دا " عنوان هذا الموضوع "*
> 
> *لا لا مش كُل حاجة فاسدة - يوجد الجيد لكن السيىء بيظهر اكثر *
> 
> ...



صدقني انا عماله اقرأ الأخبار ومذهوله بجد ، هو فيه كده في الدنيا؟؟؟؟ انا مشوفتش اي جهاز في الدوله شغال صح ، الفساد موجود في كل العالم بس مصر عدت كل الحدود في فساد مؤسساتها، والمصيبه ان الوزارة عماله  تلف حوالين نفسها ومش عارفه تعالج الموضوع صح ، وحته صفحة علي الفيس بوك مسحت بالوزارة كلها الارض ، بجد علي قد ما صعبان عليا الطلبة الغلابه اللي تعبهم هيروح ومفيش حد هيعوضهم عن اللي بيحصل ده وهيتظلمو كتير ، علي قد ما انا شايفه ان ديه النتيجة الطبيعية لوزارة وتعليم فاشل ومنظومة بلد فاشلة أساسا من أولها لآخرها، انا بقرا علي الانترنت حاجات لناس المفروض انهم متعلمين ومعاهم شهادات وحتي الإملاء بتاعتهم غلط في غلط رغم انهم تعليم مدارس عاديه مش اجنبيه ، يعني انا عايزه اعرف الوزارة ديه ليها عين بعد كده تمتحن الطلبة وتحدد مصيرهم بأمتحانات ونظام عقيم وفاسد زي الثانويه العامه؟ يا اخي طور في المناهج والتعليم ونظام الامتحانات وأمن الامتحانات واللجان والتصحيح كويس وبعدين تعالي امتحنهم ، بجد حاجة تقرف


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*تعليمات رئاسية بتولي جهة سيادية امتحانات الثانوية







35 قيادة بـ3 جهات يستجوبون «الهلالى» ومسئولى «التعليم» و«المطبعة السرية» 10 ساعات


مصدر بـ«التعليم»: «شاومينج» قيادة كبيرة بالوزارة​
في حين قررت نيابة «جنوب القاهرة الكلية»، حبس ١٢ من مسئولى المطابع ومركز الامتحانات ومركز توزيع الأسئلة بوزارة التربية والتعليم، ١٥ يوما على ذمة التحقيقات، في واقعة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية، وتشكيل لجنة من «التعليم» للوقوف على أسباب التسريب، كشف مصدر بالوزارة عن تلقيها «تعليمات رئاسية» بعدم تدخل أي قيادة بها في الامتحانات المتبقية، وأن تتولى مهام تأمينها بالكامل إحدى «الجهات السيادية»، إضافة إلى وضع امتحانات بديلة للمواد المتبقية.

وكشفت تحريات مباحث الإنترنت، التي تسلمتها النيابة العامة، تورط المسئولين الـ١٢، فأصدرت النيابة قرارها بالحبس ١٥ يوما، ووجهت إليهم تهم الإضرار العمد لمصلحة جهة عملهم وتسريب الامتحانات.
وأوضح مصدر قضائى، أن تهمة تسريب الامتحانات تعد تزويرا وسرقة أوراق رسمية، وأن عقوبة المتهمين في ارتكاب تلك الجريمة تصل للسجن المشدد من ١٠ إلى ١٥ عاما، لأنها تعتبر وفقا لقانون العقوبات قضية «جنائية».

وأشار المصدر إلى أنه تم رصد تسريب نموذج الإجابة من داخل «المطبعة السرية»، التي توجد بجوار ديوان الوزارة، وعلى صلة وثيقة بالإدارة العامة للامتحانات، وتطبع امتحانات الشهادات العامة والثانوية والطلاب المصريين في الخارج، مؤكدا أن هذه النماذج تكون في أيادى المسئولين فقط وليس الطلاب.

وعن الظروف المحيطة بـ«المطبعة السرية»، قال المصدر إنها لا توجد بها «كاميرات مراقبة» بالشكل المطلوب، وفى حالة وجودها تكون قليلة جدا وغير مفعلة، معبرا بقوله: «دى سداح مداح»، لافتا إلى أن مسئوليها يخالفون القانون بتقاضى مكافآت ٢٠٥٥ يوما في السنة.

وحول شخصية «شاومينج»، قال المصدر: «هو مش من الطلاب، بل أحد قيادات الوزارة، ويعمل ضمن شبكة كبيرة تضم موظفين صغارا داخل المطابع السرية، ومسئولين بالكونترول والمراقبة»، كما كشف عن كارثة أخرى، وقال إن الوزارة غيرت امتحان مادة «التربية الوطنية»، المفترض امتحانه اليوم الثلاثاء، بعد أن تم تسريبه مع «التربية الدينية»، إلا أن الوزارة لم تعلن عن ذلك، واكتفت بالإعلان عن تسريب امتحان «التربية الدينية» وإلغائه.

فيما شهد محيط «المطبعة السرية لامتحانات الثانوية العامة»، إجراءات تأمينية عالية المستوى، وسط وجود مكثف لرجال الأمن، الذين حرصوا على إبعاد كل من يقترب منها، مع وجود سيارات ودوريات ونجدة الشرطة، لتأمين نقل «مظاريف الأسئلة».

وقال مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، إن «مظاريف الأسئلة» التي تم إخراجها من الصندوق الحديدى يوم الامتحان، تم توزيعها من خلال رؤساء اللجان، وصاحبتها قوات الشرطة ودورية نجدة، ثم تم تسليمها إلى رئيس اللجنة في «كيس بلاستيك أبيض اللون مشمع بالشمع الأحمر» قبل الموعد الرسمى لأداء الامتحان بساعة ونصف.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> * يعني انا عايزه اعرف الوزارة ديه ليها عين بعد كده تمتحن الطلبة وتحدد مصيرهم بأمتحانات ونظام عقيم وفاسد زي الثانويه العامه؟ يا اخي طور في المناهج والتعليم ونظام الامتحانات وأمن الامتحانات واللجان والتصحيح كويس وبعدين تعالي امتحنهم ، بجد حاجة تقرف*


*راجعى المشاركة 120 و ركزى فى سياق اللى انا محدده بالاحمر ...

هُما موش عايزين يغَيرو نظام الامتحانات لانهم عايزين يظلو هايصين فى الـفَتَه

لو عايزين يمنعو الغش - صدقينى حا يمنعوه

باول الموضوع و فى المشاركة رقم 2 مذكور بالخبر انه تم تسريب الامتحان للغة العربية باسيوط و الدقهلية ( لابناء اعضاء بالبرلمان ) 
الجهه التانية - عايزين الفساد طالما هم مستفيدين - و يقولون انهم يريدون محاربة الفساد ( فى حال ليسو لهم مصلحة ) فقط*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 يونيو 2016)

> * لو عايزين يمنعو الغش - صدقينى حا يمنعوه*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى جداً يا عم كليماندوس أنت متعرفش الغش فى مصر بيكون ازاى 
يا صاحبى فى مدرسين بيتركوا الطلبة يتغش وبتطلع مذاكرات وكتب وورق الخ ومحمول وخلافهُ 
قول يارب


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى جداً يا عم كليماندوس أنت متعرفش الغش فى مصر بيكون ازاى
> يا صاحبى فى مدرسين بيتركوا الطلبة يتغش وبتطلع مذاكرات وكتب وورق الخ ومحمول وخلافهُ
> قول يارب


لا يا " عزيزى " كلامك فى غير محله
ربما تصورت انى اقول كلاما ( و انا خارج الميدان ) !!!
على عكس الواقع


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*نواب البرلمان أقيلوا وزير التعليم






طالب عدد من الخبراء وأعضاء مجلس النواب والسياسيين بتقديم وزير التعليم لاستقالته فورًا بعد فشله فى مواجهة ظاهرة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، والغش الإلكترونى.

وأكد النواب والسياسيون أن الثانوية العامة قضية أمن قومى وما حدث من غش وتسريب للامتحانات أهدر تكافؤ الفرص وأضاع جهد شهور على الطلاب والأسر، بجانب التكاليف المالية الباهظة التى تحملها الآباء طوال العام.

وأكد رئيس مجلس الوزراء على ضرورة تطوير نظم الامتحانات خلال المرحلة القادمة فى ظل التطورات التكنولوجية الحديثة، لمواجهة التجاوزات ومحاولات الغش الإلكترونى.

وشدد رئيس مجلس الوزراء على ضرورة اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية، وتوقيع أشد العقوبة على كل من يقوم بتسريب الامتحانات، سواء من داخل المنظومة التعليمية أو من خارجها.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*ممنوع الضحك

وزير التعليم عندى أجهزة فى كل لجنة 
بتقولى إيه اللى بيحصل






قال الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، إن رصد وضبط حالات الغش يعنى أن هناك منظومة قوية للتربية والتعليم.
وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى بمقر مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأربعاء: "عندى أجهزة فى كل لجنة بتقولى أيه اللى بيحصل، ولم أترك ما يمكن أن يفكر فيه أى انسان لتأمين الثانوية العامة إلا وتم فعلها". وأكد أن مواقع تسريب الامتحانات تقوم بتسريب امتحانات كثيرة لا علاقة لها بالامتحان الأساسى، مؤكدًا إنه ليس كل ما يُسرب هو الامتحان الأساسى.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التعليم يكشف توصيات مجلس الوزراء بشأن امتحانات الثانوية العامة

قرر مجلس الوزراء برئاسة المهندس شريف إسماعيل تغير اُسلوب تداول الأسئلة والأجوبة لامتحان الثانوية العامة، حيث تم الاتفاق على تشكيل لجنة تضم ممثلين عن الدفاع والعدل والتربية والتعليم والداخلية للبحث الإجراءات المنوط تنفيذها على المدى القصير والذي يبدأ منذ بداية العام القادم.

وقال الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، في مؤتمر صحفي عقده بمقر مجلس الوزراء، انه تقرر ايضا ضرورة تغيير اُسلوب الامتحانات والقبول بالجامعات، وذلك على المدى المتوسط ودراسة هذا الإجراء مع كافة اللجان المعنية المختلفة من متخصصين وفنيين.

وأضاف وزير التربية والتعليم انه عرض على مجلس الوزراء كافة اجراءات لتأمين الامتحانات والتي تم اتخاذها قبل بداية الامتحانات ولم تترك كبيرة او صغيرة الا وتم اتخاذها حيث يتم التنسيق مع كافة الوزارت المعنية.
وحول ظاهرة الغش الإليكتروني، أكد وزير التربية والتعليم ان هناك تقنيات لا يمكن لوزارة التعليم السيطرة عليها، وانه تم رصد ظ¢ظ§ حالة فش في مادة اللغة العربية تم إحالتها للتحقيق، مشيرا إلى أنه تم أيضا رصد وضبط ظ¥ظ  حالة غش في مادة اللغة الانجليزية تستخدم أجهزة حديثة لم نراها من قبل ولا يمكن رصدها بالاجهزة الحالية، حيث قامت الوزارة على الفور باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية بشأنها، وإحالة كل المتورطين في هذه المخالفات للنيابة العامة حيث سيتم تطبيق القانون وقد تصل العقوبات الي الغرامة 50  الف جنية والسجن من سنة إلى ثلاثة سنوات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*أول تعليق لوزير التعليم على تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة

[YOUTUBE]6dGXSPjtCGk[/YOUTUBE]

قال وزير التربية والتعليم الهلالي الشربيني، أنه تم إبلاغه بتسريب محتوى مادة التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة، قبل بداية الإمتحان تحديدا في الساعة 10.30 صباحا وأن الإمتحان كان في تمام الساعة 12 ظهرا، وبإطلاعه على المحتوى المسرب اتضح أنه ليست ورقة الإمتحان الخاصة بالوزارة وأن المسرب محتوى الورقة فقط.

وأضاف الشربيني خلال المؤتمر الصحفي المنعقد حاليا بمقر الوازرة أنه تم إتخاذ قرار بتأجيل المادة إلى نهاية الإمتحانات.

وتابع أن الوزارة أحالت كل من يشتبه في ضلوعه بذلك الفعل إلى النائب العام، وأن الوزارة شكلت لجنة تعقد بشكل مستمر لمتابعة سير العملية الإمتحانية، كما وضعت وزارة الداخلية والتعليم استراتيجية لمنع تداول الإمتحانات مرة أخرى.

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*كارت الفيزا وساعة اليد أحدث طرق الغش






قال الدكتور الهلالى الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، أن هناك بعض الأجهزة الحديثة التى تستخدم فى الغش وتسريب الامتحانات، مثل كارت فيزا، وساعة اليد.

وأوضح الوزير في تصريحات بمجلس الوزراء، أنه أن الوزارة هى من اكتشفت عملية تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وتم إحالة المتورطين للنيابة العامة.
وأضاف الوزير،  أن الوزارة تصمم على وجود امتحانات تحقق مبدأ العدالة وتكافؤ الفرص حتى وإن كان هناك تسريب إليكترونى للامتحانات، منوها الى أن هناك تنسيق تام بين وزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة الاتصالات منذ شهر ديسمبر الماضى للتدريب على كشف أجهزة الغش الإليكترونى​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*الغش داخل لجان الثانوية العامة بأسيوط يشعل مواقع التواصل

[YOUTUBE]G0z5-PYi52k[/YOUTUBE]

تداول عدد من نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، فيديو لعدد من الطلاب يغشون داجل لجان الثانوية العامة بمحافظة أسيوط، وجاء الفيديو بعنوان « للكبار فقط: الغش داخل لجان الثانوية العامة بالبداري بأسيوط».

وأثار الفيديو غضب مستخدمي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، وطلاب الثانوية العامة، عقب انتشار حالات الغش، وتسريب الامتحانات بشكل ملحوظ في الآونة الأخيرة.

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*خطة الحكومة لمواجهة تسريب الامتحانات

قال الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، إن اجتماع الحكومة، اليوم الأربعاء، وافق على تغيير أسلوب تداول أوراق الأسئلة والإجابات لامتحانات الثانوية وتشكيل لجنة من ظ¤ وزارات هى الداخلية والدفاع والعدل والتربية والتعليم لوضع خطة لأسلوب تغيير تداول الأسئلة والإجابات اعتبارًا من العام القادم، وذلك فيما يتعلق بامتحانات الثانوية العامة. وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى بمقر مجلس الوزراء، أن الحكومة وافقت على تغيير أسلوب الامتحانات وأسلوب القبول بالجامعات، ومراجعة النسب للغة العربية ومقارنتها للسنوات السابقة. 

وأوضح الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، إنه تم استعراض كافة الإجراءات التى اتخذتها الوزارة قبل امتحانات الثانوية العامة، موضحاً أنه تم رصد 127 حالة غش اليكترونى بمادة اللغة العربية بالثانوية العامة ويتم التحقيق فيها، كما تم ضبط حالات غش فى مادة اللغة الانجليزية بلغت 50 حالة غش بأجهزة إليكترونية حديثة. وأكد أنه سيتم إحالة كافة المتورطين فى تسريب الامتحانات للنيابة العامة، وتطبيق غرامة الـ 50 ألف جنيه والحبس 3 سنوات للجرائم المتعلقة بالامتحانات. 

وأشار إلى أن ما تم تداوله فى تسريب امتحان الثانوية العامة هو المحتوى وليس ورقة امتحان الثانوية العامة، لافتا إلى أن هناك حالات من الفحص والمراجعة وإحالة كل من تورط فى هذا التسريب للنيابة العامة. وأكد وزير التربية والتعليم أن الوزارة هى من اكتشفت عملية تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وتم إحالة المتورطين للنيابة العامة، مضيفاً أنه بالرغم من عمليات التفتيش التى تتم للطلاب قبل دخولهم الامتحانات إلا أن هناك أجهزة حديثة تستخدم فى تسريب وغش الامتحانات من ضمنها كارت فيزا وساعة اليد. وأكد أن الوزارة تصمم على وجود امتحانات تحقق مبدأ العدالة وتكافؤ الفرص حتى وإن كان هناك تسريب اليكترونى للامتحانات، موضحاً أن هناك تنسيق تام بين وزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة الاتصالات منذ شهر ديسمبر الماضى للتدريب على كشف أجهزة الغش الإليكترونى. وشدد "الشربينى" على أن رصد وضبط حالات الغش يعنى أن هناك منظومة قوية للتربية والتعليم.

وأكد أن مواقع تسريب الامتحانات تقوم بتسريب امتحانات كثيرة لا علاقة لها بالامتحان الأساسى، مؤكدًا إنه ليس كل ما يُسرب هو الامتحان الأساسى. ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يونيو 2016)

*النيابة تستمع لأقوال مدير المطبعة السرية في تسريبات «الامتحانات»






تستمع نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية إلى مدير المطبعة السرية بوزارة التربية والتعليم بواقعة تسريبات امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

كانت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية أمرت بحبس ظ،ظ¢ مسئولًا بوازة التربية والتعليم ظ،ظ¥ يوما على ذمة التحقيقات في واقعة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، والمسئولون الصادر ضدهم قرار الحبس أعضاء في لجنة وضع امتحانات الثانوية العامة ومسئولين عن مطابع الامتحانات.

ووجهت لهم النيابة تهم الاضرار العمد لمصلحة جهة عملهم وتسريب الامتحانات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*جهات سيادية تتولى حماية أسئلة الامتحانات






تولت جهات سيادية مسئولية حماية أوراق أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة من التسريب، ومتابعة خط سير ورقة الأسئلة منذ خروجها من المطبعة السرية حتى وصولها إلى أيدى الطلاب، وشددت وزارة التربية والتعليم على جميع المتعاملين مع ورقة الأسئلة، وتم استبعاد أعداد كبيرة من المسئولين عن طباعة ورقة الأسئلة وتغيير عدد من المسئولين عن توزيع أوراق الأسئلة لمنع تكرار واقعة تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية، وأكد تقرير المتابعة عرض 77 طالبًا فى الثانوية الجديدة لعقوبة الحبس وفقًا للقرار الجمهورى بسبب الغش فى امتحانات مادتى اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية، وقرر الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات القانونية ضد مرتكبى وقائع الغش فى الامتحانات لتطبيق أقصى العقوبة عليهم من خلال إلغاء نتائج امتحاناتهم فى جميع المواد، وتفعيل قرار رئيس الجمهورية بشأن مكافحة أعمال الإخلال بالامتحانات، والذى ينص على تطبيق عقوبة الغرامة 50 ألف جنيه، والحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات.

وقرر مجلس الوزراء برئاسة المهندس شريف إسماعيل تغيير أسلوب تداول الأسئلة والأجوبة لامتحان الثانوية العامة، حيث تم الاتفاق على تشكيل لجنة تضم ممثلين عن الدفاع والعدل والتربية والتعليم والداخلية لبحث الإجراءات المنوط تنفيذها على المدى القصير.
وقال «الشربيني» فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده بمقر مجلس الوزراء إنه تقرر أيضًا ضرورة تغيير أسلوب الامتحانات والقبول بالجامعات وذلك على المدى المتوسط ودراسة هذا الإجراء مع جميع اللجان المعنية المختلفة من متخصصين وفنيين. 
وقال «الهلالى»، إن هناك بعض الأجهزة الحديثة التى تستخدم فى الغش وتسريب الامتحانات، مثل كارت فيزا، وساعة اليد،  وأوضح الوزير فى تصريحات بمحلس الوزراء،  أنه بالرغم من عمليات التفتيش التى تتم للطلاب قبل دخولهم الامتحانات إلا أن الوزارة هى التي اكتشفت عملية تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وتم إحالة المتورطين للنيابة العامة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*الجيش الإلكتروني يكشف أشباح شاومينج






كشف الرائد خالد أبوبكر قائد الجيش المصري الإلكتروني عن المسئولين الحقيقيين عن صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، والتي تسببت في حالة من الضجة على مدى الأيام السابقة بين طلاب الثانوية العامة وأولياء الأمور ووزارة التربية والتعليم بعد تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية، ووعودهم بتسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية للطلاب. وأكد أبوبكر لـ"البوابة نيوز" أن الصفحة يشرف عليها 3 أشخاص هم محمود عدلي الشهير بـ "دوز يونج"، وعبدالله سيد محمد سيد الشهير بـ" ana bedo"، ويعمل هاكر ومهندس اتصالات، وعضو بحركة حازمون، من محافظة البحيرة، والأخير يحمل اسم "حوكا" وهو مؤسس الصفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك". وأضاف قائد الجيش الإلكتروني أنه حصل على صور الـ 3 أشخاص المسئولين عن الصفحة وبياناتهم، لموافاة الأجهزة الأمنية واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالهم.  









































​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم تكشف حقيقة تسريب امتحان التربية 
الوطنية لطلاب الثانوية العامة

نفت وزارة التربية والتعليم ما تم نشره على صفحة شاومينج بيغشش طلاب الثانوية" بشأن تسريب امتحان التربية الوطنية لطلاب الثانوية العامة نظام الحديث. وقال مصدر مسئول بالوزارة فى تصريح خاص لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن الامتحان المتداول غير صحيح، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الصفحات تسعى إلى إثارة البلبلة والشوشرة قبل بدء الامتحانات، قائلا: ليس معنى أن الورقة مدون عليها 2016 تعنى أنها ورقة الامتحان الحقيقية. الجدير بالذكر أن طلاب الثانوية العامة يختبرون غدا فى مادتى التربية الوطنية والإحصاء.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*اجتماع عاجل لرئيس مجلس 
الوزراء ومفاجأه لطلاب الثانويه العامه*

[YOUTUBE]NR7k_CUEQrE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج ينشر أسئلة التربية الوطنية .. والتعليم ترد






نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" الان عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، صورة لورقة اسئلة زعمت انها لامتحان التربية الوطنية المقرر أن يؤديه طلاب الثانوية العامة صباح غدٍ الخميس.

وأكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم ، أن الامتحان المتداول "مزيف" ولا علاقة له أبداً بالامتحان الذي سيؤديه الطلاب غداً ، لافتاً إلى أن نشر هذا الامتحان المزيف هدفه فقط إثارة البلبلة لدى طلاب الثانوية العامة وإثارة الرأي العام ضد وزارة التربية والتعليم لأهداف غير معلومة.

وقال المصدر : على الرأي العام أن يطمئن ، فحالياً هناك رقابة شديدة وغير مسبوقة على أوراق الأسئلة، مؤكداً أنه لن يتم السماح مرة أخرى بتسريب الأسئلة قبل موعدها في جميع امتحانات الثانوية العامة المقبلة.



*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*مسئول سابق بـ«التعليم» يناشد السيسي






طالب طارق نور الدين، معاون وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق، تدخل الرئيس السيسي أو رئيس الوزراء، وإلغاء امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

وناشد "نور الدين"، رئيس الدولة بسرعة اتخاذ قرار سيادي بإلغاء جميع الامتحانات وتجهيز امتحانات بديلة لكل المواد بعد شهر رمضان، على أن يتم تجهيز امتحانات جديدة بديلة من "بنوك الأسئلة" الموجودة في المركز القومي للامتحانات.

كما طالب بعمل 5 نسخ لكل مادة تكون جاهزة حال حدوث أي طوارئ ويتم تسليمها فورا لغرفة التحكم المركزية التي تشرف عليها القوات المسلحة والتي ستكون المقر الرئيسي لإرسال الامتحانات لمقار اللجان، ويكون مقرها المركز القومي للامتحانات نفسه وليس الوزارة ويتم هذا عبر إرسال الامتحان عبر بريد الكتروني خاص لكافة مقار اللجان، مع وجود ممثل للقوات المسلحة بكل لجنة للتأمين أثناء طباعة الامتحان وتوزيعه على أن يتم طباعته وتوزيعه يوميا قبل بدء اللجنة بساعة "اعتبارا من الساعه 8 صباحا" على أن يكون يوميا امتحانا واحدا فقط "مادة واحدة".

وتابع معاون وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق:" بالتوازي مع ماذكرناه يتم تجهيز كنترولات التصحيح على أن يتم التصحيح الفورى لكل مادة أول بأول".

وأضاف في تصريحات له، أن هذا الحل المؤقت المطروح الآن لإنقاذ الموقف لحين تجهيز تطبيق مشروع "الامتحان المشفر" و"الطباعة اللامركزية" بكل جوانبه التي تم إعدادها منذ 2014 وجاهزة وقابلة للتطبيق الفوري، مشيرا إلى أنه كان من المقرر تنفيذ المشروع لحين توفير الطابعات الخاصة لتنفيذه والتي استطاعت الوزارة وقتها الحصول على عينة من هذه الطابعات بصفة مجانية للتجربة وهى موجودة الآن بمقر وزارة التربية والتعليم والتي تتميز هذه الطابعة بعدم قابلية أوراقها للتصوير بأي شكل من الأشكال.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» إعادة امتحانات الثانوية بأكملها في هذه الحالة..






أكد بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أنه لا صحة لتسريب امتحان التربية الوطنية المقرر أداؤه غدًا، لافتا إلى أنه في حالة تسريب مادة أخرى من امتحانات الثانوية العامة سيتم إعادة امتحانات الثانوية العامة بأكملها، مثلما حدث في الجزائر والمغرب.

وأوضح "حسن" خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "على مسئوليتي" الذي يقدمه الإعلامي " أحمد موسى" المذاع على فضائية "صدى البلد"- أن الشائعات التي تطارد الوزارة الهدف منها النيل من مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة، مشيرا إلى أن ما يحدث من تشكيك بمؤسسات الدولة يقف وراءه مجموعة إرهابية منظمة.

وتابع "حسن" :هناك خطط بديلة توضع في سرية تامة لمواجهة تسريبات الامتحانات، باعتباره أمر يتعلق بالأمن القومي.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*خبير تربوي الشربيني مابيعرفش يصيغ جملة سليمة إزاي يمسك الوزارة






قال الدكتور أيمن النجار، الخبير التربوي، إن هناك مافيا تسيطر على وزارة التربية والتعليم، تعبث بأمن الوطن من خلال عملية تخريب ممنهجة للعملية التعليمية.

وأضاف النجار، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي محمد الغيطي ببرنامج "الخيمة" المذاع على فضائية "LTC"، اليوم الأربعاء، أنه تواصل مع وزير التربية والتعليم بشأن أزمة تسريب الامتحانات، موضحا أن رسائل الوزير له كلها أخطاء لغوية، مضيفًا: "هو مش بيعرف يصيغ جملة سليمة، إزاي ده يمسك وزير للتعليم"، موضحا أن ما يسرب في الامتحانات هو نماذج الإجابة وليست الأسئلة.

- - - 

وقبل ما يبقى وزير ازاى اخد الدكتوراه​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*حقيقة تسريب امتحان الإحصاء المنشور علي صفحة شاومينج







 نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" الآن عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، صورة لورقة أسئلة زعمت أنها لامتحان الإحصاء المقرر أن يؤديه طلاب الثانوية العامة في الفترة الثانية غداً الخميس.

وأكد مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم ، أن الامتحان المتداول "مزيف" ولا علاقة له أبداً بالامتحان الذي سيؤديه الطلاب غداً ، لافتاً إلى أن نشر هذا الامتحان المزيف هدفه فقط إثارة البلبلة لدى طلاب الثانوية العامة وإثارة الرأي العام ضد وزارة التربية والتعليم لأهداف غير معلومة.

وقال المصدر : على الرأي العام أن يطمئن ، فحالياً هناك رقابة شديدة وغير مسبوقة على أوراق الأسئلة، مؤكداً أنه لن يتم السماح مرة أخرى بتسريب الأسئلة قبل موعدها في جميع امتحانات الثانوية العامة المقبلة.   






التعليم تنفي صحة تسريب امتحان الإحصاء المنشور علي صفحة "شاومينج"​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*مؤسس الجيش الإلكتروني يكشف تفاصيل جديدة عن أدمن شاومينج






قال الرائد خالد أبوبكر، مؤسس الجيش الإلكتروني: "بفحص صفحات شبكة شاومينج المتخصصة فى تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، اكتشفنا أن أدمن الصفحة هم 4 أشخاص، منهم طالب بكلية الحقوق بجامعة حلوان، وشخص ضمن ألتراس أهلاوي، وفتاة صغيرة ضمن الأدمن أيضا وشخص أخر بإحدى الإدارات التعليمية بالبحيرة".

وأوضح أبوبكر، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي محمد الغيطي ببرنامج "الخيمة" المذاع على فضائية "LTC"، اليوم الأربعاء، أن طالب كلية الحقوق أدمن صفحة "شاومينج" معظم عائلته بالتربية والتعليم ومنتشره في عدد من الإدارات التعليمية، ولديه أحد الأشخاص ضمن لجنة المطابع السرية لطبع الامتحانات وغالبًا هو من ساعده في تسريب الإجابات، وسيتضح ذلك من خلال التحقيقات الجارية حاليا معهم جميعا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» امتحان التربية الوطنية المسرب سوداني وليس مصري






أكد بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن امتحان التربية الوطنية الذي يتم تداوله على مواقعالتواصل الاجتماعي والمقرر أداؤه غدًا، غير صحيح، لافتا إلى أنه امتحان السودان وليس مصر.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*تعطل «فيس بوك» في العديد من دول العالم






قالت مصادر صحفية عربية وعالمية أن عطلا فنيا أصاب موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" تسبب في حرمان الملايين من المشتركين من الوصول إلى الموقع.

وذكرت وكالات أنباء عالمية أن هذا الخلل الذي استمر عدة دقائق حرم جميع سكان العالم من خدمة الوصول لموقع أو فتح الحسابات الخاصة، ولم تعلن إدراة الموقع بعد أية أسباب لهذا العطل، إلا أنها تمكنت من السيطرة عليه وإعادة الموقع للعمل من جديد.

ويظهر لمستخدم فيس بوك رسالة مكتوب فيها "Sorry، something went wrong. Were working on getting this fixed as soon as we can، بمعنى أنه حدث خطأ، ويجرى الآن بحث هذا الخطأبأسرع وقت.

وشهد موقع التواصل الاجتماعي في الآونة الأخيرة تكرارا لهذه الأعطال دون أن يحدد القائمون عليه ما الأسباب على وجه التحديد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*بعد موجة التسريبات.. مصر تغير أسلوب
 الامتحانات






قررت الحكومة المصرية تغيير أسلوب الامتحانات الخاصة بالثانوية العامة والقبول بالجامعات من العام القادم من أجل مواجهة تسريب الامتحانات.
وأكد وزير التربية والتعليم، الهلالي الشربيني، خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقب اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأربعاء، أن مجلس الوزراء قرر تغيير أسلوب الأسئلة والأجوبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة من خلال تشكيل لجنة تضع خطة لذلك على المدى القصير اعتبارا من العام المقبل.
وقال إن المجلس قرر أسلوبا جديدا للامتحانات ولنظام القبول بالجامعات يطبق على مدى السنوات المقبلة، كما قرر مراجعة نسب مادة اللغة العربية من النجاح هذا العام.
وأضاف قائلا لقد رصدت غرفة العمليات بالوزارة 127 حالة غش في امتحان اللغة العربية، وهذا عقابه حرمان الطالب من الامتحان، مؤكدا أنه سيتم إحالة جميع المتورطين في التسريب للنيابة العامة وتطبيق القانون عليهم.
وقال الوزير المصري إن القانون يحدد الحبس وغرامة 50 ألف جنيه لمن يتورط في تسريب الامتحانات، مضيفا أنه كان يتم استخدام بطاقات فيزا كارت وساعات إلكترونية في الغش بلجان الثانوية العامة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج أنا برا مصر.. وبيصعب عليا 
اللي بيتقبض عليهم






وجهت صفحة "شاومينج" عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، رسالة إلى وزارة التربية والتعليم، قائلًا: "بيصعبوا عليا والله الناس الغلابة اللي بيقبضوا عليهم ويقولوا إنهم شاومينج.. شاومينج مش موجود في مصر.. افهموا بقى.. ومصر وحشتني أوي ونفسي أنزلها". 

وأضاف: "يمكن لو كنت في بلدي كنت أخاف.. لكن هنا مفيش حاجة تخوفني شاومينج فكرة. والفكرة تنتشر.. ولا تموت.. أفرجوا عن الناس الغلابة. اللي بتاخدوهم كبش فدا.. ومش هاقولكم طهروا الوزارة. لأن الفساد في التعليم راسخ"



*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *بعد موجة التسريبات.. مصر تغير أسلوب
> الامتحانات
> 
> 
> ...



طالما قالو انهم هيطورو نظام الامتحانات يبقا ده معناه انهم هيودو الطلبة في داهيه اكتر وهيطلعو بكام فكرة جهنمية عقيمة غبيه من افكارهم الغبيه تبهدل الطلبة ، هو ده التطوير في مصر ، التطور للأسوأ والأغبي، دائماً بخاف لما بيقولو هنطور اي حاجة ، ده معناه انهم هيبهدلوها اكتر ، انا مش فاهمه أصلا الوزارة ديه لسه قاعده بتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟ مستقالتش ولا اتشالت ليه بعد المهازل والفضايح ديه؟؟؟؟


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يونيو 2016)

*هو فى كذا سؤال مهم جداً...؟
هو الوزير الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى كان بيعمل أى قبل ما تحصل التسريبات دى.؟
ولية التنسيق يكون زى ما هو السنة دى والسنة القادمة يتغيير ..؟
والطلبة اللى كانت بيتغش فى الامتحانات ...هل هتساوى مع الطلبة المتفوقة السنة دى ..؟
ولم مكتمين على امتحان اللغة العربية بالذات بالرغم اعتراف الوزارة بانه ُمُسرب  ..؟

*


> * وأكد وزير التربية والتعليم، الهلالي الشربيني، خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقب  اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الأربعاء، أن مجلس الوزراء قرر تغيير أسلوب  الأسئلة والأجوبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة من خلال تشكيل لجنة تضع خطة  لذلك على المدى القصير اعتبارا من العام المقبل.*


*
*
* اعتبارا من العام المقبل.
*
* اعتبارا من العام المقبل.
*
* اعتبارا من العام المقبل.


لان جناب معالى الوزير مش هيقعد للسنة القادمة ولا هى الحكومة نفسها 

غير كدة "(داة كلام فقط")


والسؤال الاخير "هو علشان دولة الجزائر والمغرب حصلت فيها تسريب للامتحان قاموا بالاعادة نعمل زى الناس دى.؟"
هو احنا تقلديين للدرجة دى ..؟مفيش **Fiction خلاص عند حضراتكم خالص .؟  *
* 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *هو فى كذا سؤال مهم جداً...؟
> هو الوزير الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى كان بيعمل أى قبل ما تحصل التسريبات دى.؟*


*كان بيعمل " فى الحَمَام "​*


بايبل333 قال:


> *ولية التنسيق يكون زى ما هو السنة دى والسنة القادمة يتغيير ..؟*


*لانهم ناويين يغيرو نُظُم الامتحانات من العام القادم و بالتالى القبول بالجامعات​*


بايبل333 قال:


> *والطلبة اللى كانت* *بيتغش فى الامتحانات* ..*.هل هتساوى مع الطلبة المتفوقة السنة دى ..؟*


*بكل تاكيد​*


بايبل333 قال:


> *ولم مكتمين على امتحان اللغة العربية بالذات* *بالرغم اعتراف الوزارة بانه ُمُسرب  ..؟*




*لانهم رجعو و نفو التسريب و ايضا حتى لا يُضطرو لإعادة كما الدين
لان 1 - لا يوجد امتحان بديل ( و دى خيبة ما بعدها خيبة لانه دائما بيوضع امتحانين و بيطبعو - لكن واحد بيطبع كما العدد المطلوب و الاخر باعداد رمزية بيظل مُشمع للطوارىء " كحريق او زلزال ؟؟؟ الخ " )
2 - حتى لا يضطرو لاعادة امتحان مادة اساسية كا اللغة العربية - لم تحدث فى تاريخ الثانوية العامة من قبل هذه المهزلة " كعنوان الموضوع "
لان اعادة امتحان بالثانوية العامة - هذا امر جلل سواء للطلاب و اولياء الامور " الشعب " و القائمين على عمليات التامين " الشرطة و الشرطة السرية و المباحث " و ايضا المسيرين لاعمال الامتحانات " رؤساء لجان و متابعة و ملاحظين ... و,,,, الخ
الموضوع موش بالسهل ابدا ولا الهين*




بايبل333 قال:


> *لان جناب معالى الوزير مش هيقعد للسنة القادمة ولا هى الحكومة نفسها *



*معالى السيد الدكتور الاستاذ الوزير هو طار تماما بعد تسريب امتحان الانجليزى
لكن لا يصح ان يروح بيتة الان - الا بعد انتهاء الامتحانات بقليل " شكليا على الاقل " 
لكنه الان تماما كا السماعة - فانت تسمع منها " عبرها " لكنها لا تصضدر القرارات
فا اذا دققت بالاخبار تجد ان من اصدرها هو مجلس الوزرا و ليس الدكتور الاستاذ صاحب المعالى *


بايبل333 قال:


> *والسؤال الاخير "هو علشان دولة الجزائر والمغرب حصلت فيها تسريب للامتحان قاموا بالاعادة نعمل زى الناس دى.؟"*


*لا بالطبع - لكن حتى يدارو على خيبتهم الثقيلة فا بيلقو على الشماعة و كانهم بيقولو " للشعب مبررين " مش احنا لوحدنا اللى بيحصل معاهم دا - لا يوجد مثلنا واهوم*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*طلاب بالثانوية العامة يدعون للتظاهر الإثنين المقبل و السبب






طلاب بالثانوية العامة يدعون للتظاهر الإثنين المقبل لإقالة وزير التعليم    
دعا عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيسبوك» للتظاهر يوم 13 يونيو الجاري، للمطالبة بإقالة وزير التعليم وإلغاء التنسيق العام المقبل.
وأصدر القائمون على صفحة «ثورة طلاب الثانوية العامة.. راجعين» الداعية للتظاهر ما أسموه «البيان الأول»، وأعلنوا فيه نزولهم يوم الإثنين 13 يونيو، بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية للمطالبة بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم، وإلغاء نظام التنسيق، ومعاقبة كل من تسبب في تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وإلغاء قرار الـ10 درجات الخاصة بالحضور في المدارس الذي تم تجميده للعام المقبل.
وحدد الداعون أماكن التظاهر، حيث يتجمعون في القاهرة أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم في تمام الساعة 9 صباحا، وفي الإسكندرية أمام مسرح بيرم التونسى بالشاطبى، وبعد اكتمال الأعداد سيتم التوجه إلى مكتبة الإسكندرية فى تمام الساعة 9 صباحا، على أن يكون تجمع محافظة الشرقية في الزقازيق أمام مبنى المحافظة في تمام الساعة 9 صباحا.
وعن باقى المحافظات، أوضحوا أنه سيتم التنسيق بين الطلاب لاختيار الأماكن المناسبة أو الإعلان عنها وقت التجمع، موضحين أن اختيار الموعد المحدد بأنه أنسب وقت لأن جميع المصالح الحكومية ستكون انتظمت في العمل.​*


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2016)

*أعتقال طالب متورط في تسريب الامتحانات في مصر*
*..........................................................................*





تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية في مصر من تحديد واعتقال القائم على إدارة  صفحات “شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة” على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك”،  الخاصة بتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة.


 وأعلن مصدر أمني أن المسؤول عن صفحة “شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة”، هو طالب  بالثانوية العامة يدعى، مهند أسامة أحمد موسى، ويبلغ من العمر 18 سنة، مقيم  بالإسكندرية. 



وأوضحت أن الإيقاف جاء بعد تقنين الإجراءات الأمنية اللازمة،  وبمواجهته بما أسفرت عنه التحريات، حيث اعترف بإدارته 3 حسابات على ” فيس  بوك “، وبتسريب امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية الخاص بالثانوية العامة 2016، عن  طريق تصويره بهاتفه المحمول من داخل لجنة امتحانه بالإسكندرية.


 كما تم ضبط جهاز كمبيوتر محمول ” لاب توب “، وجهاز تابلت خاصين به  محملين بأكثر من 30 صفحة للغش الإلكتروني والهاكرز، وتم اتخاذ كافة  الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال الواقعة، والعرض على النيابة التي باشرت  التحقيق. 




*المصدر : وكالات*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*أجهزة تشويش فى لجان الامتحانات






تبحث لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب عن إصدار تشريع يسمح بالتشويش داخل لجان الامتحانات لمواجهة ظاهرة الغش التى انتشرت بشكل كبير خلال امتحانات الثانوية العامة الحالية؛ وذلك فى ظل التطور التكنولوجى الكبير، الذى أساء الطلاب استخدامه وحولوه لوسيلة غش، ما يحول دون تكافؤ فرص الطلاب فى العملية التعليمة والترشيح للجامعات والكليات المختلفة، تحدث عدد من نواب لجنة التعليم عن الفكرة وإمكانية تطبيقها. 

وكيل لجنة التعليم: وزير التعليم تعرض للخيانة والحل فى وضع أجهزة تشويش باللجان

قال عبد الرحمن برعى وكيل لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب، إن لجنة التعليم تجتمع اليوم الخميس، لاستمرار مناقشة قضية التسريبات، وأكد أن اللجنة أرسلت مذكرة لوزارة التربية والتعليم لمعرفة آخر المستجدات فى القضية، وننتظر أن نرى ما ستسفر عنه الامتحانات خلال اليومين القادمين. 

وأضاف "برعى" فى تصريحات لـ"برلمانى" قائلًا: "الوزير لم يقصر فى معالجة قضية التسريبات، ولا يصح أن نقيل الوزير لمجرد خطأ هو لا يسأل عنه لأنه اتخذ كافة الترتيبات اللازمة لمواجهة تلك الأزمة، إلا أنه تعرض للخيانة، من قبل موظفى الديوان. 

وأكد "برعى" على دعمه وتأييده لتمرير تشريع يحق لوزارة التعليم التشويش على اللجان أثناء الامتحانات، مشيرًا إلى أن الأمر لا يمكن أن يكون انتهاكًا لحقوق الإنسان، لأن التشويش لا يستمر لأكثر من 3 ساعات وهى فترة الامتحانات، وأن الدولة تملك الإمكانيات التى تتيح لها تنفيذ عملية التشويش بشكل سريع وحاسم ودقيق. 

فيما قال فايز بركات عضو لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب، إنه يدعم فكرة التشويش على لجان الامتحانات لمنع الطلاب من استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى الغش، مشيرًا إلى أن الأزمة أصبحت أكبر من الغش داخل اللجان، ولكن الأزمة الآن فى تسريب الامتحانات.

وأضاف "فايز" فى تصريحات لـ"برلمانى"، أن المتهمين بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لا يهدفون إلى مساعدة الطلاب، أو تحقيق النجاح السهل دون مذاكرة، ولكن هدفهم هو إحراج الدولة، وتوضيح قدرتهم على اختراقها، خاصة أن المادة التى تم تسريبها وهى مادة التربية الدينية، ليست مادة مجموع، ويكفى النجاح فيها بـ50%، وهو ما يدل على أن الهدف ليس تحقيق النجاح السهل بقدر إحراج الدولة. 

وأكد "بركات"، إلى أن البرلمان سيوافق على أى تشريعات من شأنها محاربة الغش، حتى ولو كان تشريع بالسماح لوزارة التربية والتعليم بالتشويش على اللجان، مبررًا ذلك بضرورة حماية الطلاب والحفاظ عليهم وضمان تكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب، ومشيرًا إلى تطور وسائل الغش ما بين "أقلام الكترونية" و"سماعات صغيرة"، تساعد الطلاب على الغش. 

أعترض النائب البرلمانى عصام منسى، على وضع أجهزة تشويش فى اللجان لمنع الغش فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وذلك لعدم قدرة الدولة على توفير المبالغ المالية اللازمة لشراء تلك الأجهزة، مؤكدًا أن جهاز التشويش تكلفته عالية جدًا، مشيرًا إلى أن أجهزة التشويش الموجودة بمجلس النواب لا كثيرة الأعطال، ولم يتم تغيرها قائلًا:"يوم بتشتغل وعشرة لا". 
وأضاف "المنسى" قائلًا:"هناك العديد من البدائل التى يمكن تطبيقها لمحاربة الغش من بينها، تفتيش الطلاب بأجهزة حديثة تكشف عن وجود أى هواتف محمولة أو أقلام إلكترونية أو أى وسيلة من وسائل الغش، وزيادة عدد المراقبين داخل اللجان من 2 إلى 4 مراقبين، ولابد أن يقوم المراقبين بدورهم على أكمل وجه، بدلًا من وضع النظارة السوداء والجلوس على مقاعدهم ودخولهم فى حالة ثبات عميق. ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*و عن تسريب امتحان التربية الوطنية للثانوية العامة






نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" صورة زعمت أنها لامتحان التربية الوطنية للصف الثالث الثانوى بعد بدء لجنته بنصف ساعة  عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، مؤكدًة أنه سوف يقوم بنشر الإجابات أيضا.

من جانبها أكدت وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن الامتحانات التي قامت بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بتداولها هي امتحانات لا صلة لها بالامتحان الحقيقي، ومن ثم تُهيب الوزارة بأولياء الأمور والطلاب عدم الانسياق وراء تلك الامتحانات المزيفة التي تتداولها مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والتي تستهدف تشتيت جهود الطلاب، بما يؤثر عليهم بالسلب خلال أداء الامتحانات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*مصادر بـ«التعليم» تكشف السيناريو الأسوأ 
لامتحانات الثانوية العامة






قالت مصادر بوزارة التربية والتعليم إنه في حالة التأكد من تسريب امتحان آخر من امتحانات الثانوية العامة، سيتم إلغاء الامتحانات بالكامل وتأجيل عقدها إلى وقت آخر.

واستبعدت المصادر إمكانية إلغاء العام الدراسي، موضحةً أن الوزارة لا تستطيع إلغاء العام الدراسي بالكامل نظرًا للتكلفة العالية للامتحانات، وخوفًا من غضب الطلاب وأولياء الأمور، ولكن في حالة تسريب امتحان آخر، وهو ما اعتبرته المصادر السيناريو الأسوأ في امتحانات الثانوية العامة، ستلغى جميع الامتحانات وتحدد مواعيد جديدة لعقدها هذا العام أيضا.

وأوضحت المصادر أن هذا السيناريو إذا حدث، سيعني تأجيل تنسيق الجامعات أو تكثيف مدة التنسيق، حتى يستطيع الطلاب اللحاق بالعام الجامعي الجديد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*الداخلية تحديد هوية القائم على صفحة شاومينج بيغشش وضبطه






تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية من ضبط و تحديد القائم على إدارة صفحات "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك " لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة.      جاء ذلك فى إطار خطة قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام الرامية لمكافحة الجريمة بشتى صورها وضبط القائمين على إنشاء الصفحات الموجودة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى والتى تقوم بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة تحت مسمى ( شومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة )، وإمداد الطلبة بالإجابات الخاصة بها منذ عام 2013 حتى العام الحالى مما كان له الأثر السيئ على نفوس الطلبة المتفوقين وأولياء أمورهم.   حيث أكدت تحريات ومعلومات قطاع مصلحة الأمن العام بالتنسيق وإدارة مكافحة جرائم الحاسبات وشبكات المعلومات بالإدارة العامة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات أن المسئول عن صفحة (شومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة) المدعو / مهند أسامة أحمد موسى - مواليد 1998 - طالب بالثانوية العامة - ومقيم بالإسكندرية .   وعقب تقنين الإجراءات أمكن ضبطه بمواجهته اعترف بإدارته ( عدد 3 حسابات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي " فيس بوك"،  يدير من خلالهم مجموعة من الصفحات (عدد 3 صفحات) بمسمى ( شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة)، وأنه قام بتسريب امتحان اللغة الانجليزية الخاص بالثانوية العامة 2016 عن طريق تصويره بالهاتف الخاص به داخل لجنة امتحانه بالإسكندرية.    وتم ضبط (جهاز توب، جهاز تابلت) خاصين به محملين بأكثر من 30 صفحة للغش الإلكتروني والهاكرز، تم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال الواقعة، والعرض على النيابة التى باشرت التحقيق.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*دعوى مستعجلة لإقالة وزير التعليم






أقام الدكتور سمير صبري - المحامي بالنقض والدستورية العليا - اليوم، دعوى مستعجلة أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري، ضد رئيس مجلس النواب مطالبًا بإلزامة بتوجية دعوة لأعضاء مجلس النواب، لجلسة عاجلة، لإصدار قرار بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم.   وقال "صبري" - في دعواه - 

إن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة يؤكد ويقطع أن وزارة التربية والتعليم مخترقة.. وفاشلة.. وكان ينبغي على الوزير المسؤول الهلالي الشربيني، أن يقدم استقالته بعد أن يقدم بلاغه للنيابة بالتحقيق فى واقعة التسريب.. لأن ما حدث "عار" على الوزارة.  

 وأضاف "صبري" أن المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة التربية والتعليم، بشير حسن، اعترف بأن تسريب امتحان اللغة العربية، حدث من داخل الوزارة، وهي المسؤولة عن الأزمة.  

وأشار "صبري" إلى أنه لا ريب أن نظام التعليم فى بلدنا عقيم.. ونظام امتحانات الثانوية العامة ثبت فشله.. ولم يعد صالحاً لتخريج طلاب يعتمدون على الأسلوب العلمى واستخدام العقل بدلاً عن الحفظ الأعمى، مؤكدًا أن تسريب الامتحانات عملية ممنهجة ومدبرة تهدف لإثارة الفتنة والفوضى وإحباط الناس والتشكيك فى الحكومة وإثبات عدم قدرتها على تنظيم امتحانات الثانوية العامة .. حتى تظهر فى عيون الناس بأنها حكومة هشة مخترقة.  
 ولفت "صبري" إلى أن الشعب غاضب مما حدث ومجلس النواب يبحث الفضيحة.. وكيفية عدم تكرارها وضرورة معاقبة المسئولين.. ولكن غضب الشعب يشتعل لأن أصوات عديدة حذرت من قبل وأكدت أن وزارة التعليم مخترقة ويجب استبعاد بعض المسئولين الذين تحوم حولهم الشبهات ويشغلون مواقع مهمة ومؤثرة داخل الوزارة رغم انتمائهم وارتباطهم بجماعة إرهابية محظورة.. وعناصر تضمر شراً للوطن وتسعى لهدم مؤسسات الدولة لأنه تسريب الامتحانات كارثة.. فى منظومة تعليم عقيم..   وتسآل: هل هناك شيء يمنع من إقالة الوزير الذي فشل فشلًا ذريعًا أمام مافيا الغش التي ارتكبت جريمة حمقاء في حق الوطن؟ لا يكفي أبدًا ما قام به مجلس النواب من طلب استدعاء للوزير الهلالي الشربيني، عملية الاستدعاء ليست كافية أمام هذه الجريمة النكراء بل لا بد من إقالة الوزير في التو والحال.   وأوضح "صبري" أن جريمة تسريب الامتحانات لا تندرج فقط تحت بند الغش، وإنما هي جريمة أمن قومي بالدرجة الأولى وتعريض أمن البلاد للخطر الفادح فليس هناك أبشع من أن يتورط مسؤولون بوزارة التربية والتعليم فى هذه الجريمة، وليس حبسهم هو الكافي في هذا الشأن، ولا تشفع للوزير أبدًا تصريحاته الأخيرة بأنه يقوم بالتحقيق في الواقعة أو إحالتها إلى النيابة العامة، وأن الأمر هو مسؤولية سياسية بالدرجة الأولى، ونعني أن هناك اختراقًا كبيرًا ليس داخل الوزارة فحسب، وإنما محاولة اختراق شديد للأمن العام والأمن القومي، وهذه جريمة لا تغتفر ولا يمكن أن يتم الاكتفاء بمحاسبة من ارتكبها فحسب.   ونوه بأن الوزير مسؤول سياسيًا عن هذه الكارثة، لعدم قدرته وفشله في اختيار كفاءات لتولي مسؤولية أعمال الامتحانات واللجان السرية المسؤولة عن الامتحانات، ولذلك لا يجوز الشفاعة له في مسؤوليته عن هذه الورطة الخطيرة التي تؤكد أن هذه محاولة للنيل من الأمن القومي للبلاد، الثانوية العامة، يتم إعداد العدة لها سواء في وضع الأسئلة أو نماذج الإجابات أو اللجان وخلافه وتنفق التربية والتعليم عليها ملايين الجنيهات فكيف إذن تحدث هذه الكارثة؟   وواصل "صبري" - في نهاية بلاغه - أنه يوجد تخبط شديد داخل الوزارة بخاصة في أعمال امتحانات الثانوية، وهذا ما جعل قيادات الوزارة يرتكبون هذا الجرم في حق الوطن أولاً قبل الطلاب وأولياء أمورهم، وأن ما حدث هو محاولة اختراق للأمن القومي وعقوبتها ليست حبس المتورطين فحسب، بل حسابها سياسيًا وبالدرجة الأولى عزل الوزير على أقل تقدير بصفته المسؤول السياسي فى المقام الأول، وهنا وجب على رئيس مجلس النواب لدعوة أعضاء البرلمان اتخاذ القرار فورًا بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم. ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم تخاطب الداخلية






تور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، وتفعيلًا للقرار الوزارى الصادر من قبل وزارة العدل، بمنح عدد من أعضاء الشئون القانونية بالوزارة صفة الضبطية القضائية، لغلق مراكز الدروس الخصوصية، والمنشآت المخالفة، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال المخالفين.

توجهت لجنة الضبطية القضائية إلى مركز البشرى بحلمية الزيتون بمحافظة القاهرة، وتبين أن المكان عبارة عن 3 حجرات، الأولى تستوعب حوالى 200 طالب، والثانية تستوعب حوالى 45 طالبًا، والأخيرة تستوعب حوالى 100 طالب، وجميع القاعات مجهزة لإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية.

وتبين للجنة أن القائم على إدارة المركز هو سامح حسنى حسب النجار، وقيام المدرسين الآتية أسماؤهم بإعطاء دروس خصوصية للفصول الثلاثة للمرحلة الثانوية العامة بالمركز وهم: "م. أ"، و"م. ح"، و"ط. ع" بإدارة الزيتون التعليمية، و"د. س" مدرس لغة عربية بإدارة المطرية التعليمية، و"أ. أ" معلم فلسفة وعلم النفس بإدارة المطرية التعليمية، و"ج. أ" معلم كيمياء بإدارة المطرية التعليمية، و"أ. ف" معلمة فيزياء بإدارة الزيتون التعليمية.

كما توجهت اللجنة إلى مركز "كايرو التعليمى" بعين شمس محافظة القاهرة، وتبين وجود حجرتين بالإضافة إلى صالة استقبال، وهذه الحجرات مجهزة لإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية، وقيام المدرسين الآتية أسماؤهم بإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية وهم: "ح. ص" مدرس لغة عربية، و"ع. ع" معلم جغرافيا بإدارة عين شمس التعليمية.

وبتوجه اللجنة إلى مركز الصفا التابع لجمعية الأمين الخيرية بالمطرية، تبين: أن المكان عبارة عن 3 حجرات الأولى تستوعب حوالى 43 طالبًا، والثانية تستوعب حوالى 32 طالبًا، والثالثة تستوعب حوالى 25 طالبًا، وجميع الحجرات مجهزة لإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية.

كما تبين للجنة أن القائم على إدارة المركز هو سامح عبد السيد محمد، وقيام المدرسين الآتية أسماؤهم بإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية وهم: "خ. ش" معلم لغة عربية بإدارة المطرية التعليمية، و"أ. ع" معلم لغة إيطالية بإدارة مصر الجديدة التعليمية.

وأفادت اللجنة أن المركز يقوم بإعطاء دروس خصوصية لطلبة المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا بالمطرية، وأن الذين يقومون بإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية لطلبة المعهد هم "ن" و"س" و"أ. إ"، و"أ. ف" " وهم يعملون بالتدريس بذات المعهد.

كما توجهت اللجنة إلى مركز مسجد أم ليلة بعين شمس، وتبين أن القائم على إدارة المركز محمد بهى الدين محمد عبد الله، وأن المكان مكون من 6 حجرات منها: 4 حجرات تستوعب حوالى 35 طالبًا، وحجرتين تستوعب الواحدة منهما 10 طلاب، وجميع القاعات مجهزة لإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية.

وتبين للجنة قيام 2 مدرسين بإعطاء الدروس الخصوصية، وهم: "س. د" مدرس رياضيات، و"ش. ج" مدرسة لغة عربية بإدارة عين شمس التعليمية.

وبعرض الأمر على الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى قرر مخاطبة اللواء وزير الداخلية للتفضل بإصدار تعليماته إلى الإدارة العامة لمباحث المصنفات الفنية؛ لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاه هذه المراكز، ومخاطبة الدكتور وزير التعليم العالى والبحث العلمى لإصدار تعليماته نحو بعض أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالمعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا بالمطرية، ومخاطبة وزير التنمية المحلية؛ للتنبيه نحو إصدار قرار غلق هذه المراكز وقطع جميع المرافق عنها.

ومخاطبة وزير المالية للتفضل بالتنبيه نحو اتخاذ اللازم بشأن تحصيل الضرائب المستحقة على المراكز المذكورة، ومخاطبة المستشار النائب العام لاتخاذ اللازم حيال هذه المراكز التى تباشر نشاط الدروس الخصوصية؛ لاعتدائها على حقوق الملكية الفكرية للوزارة أدبيًّا وماليًّا، وإحالة كافة المعلمين العاملين بتلك المراكز للتحقيق بمعرفة الشئون القانونية بالوزارة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*بعد 20 دقيقة من بدء الامتحان.. تسريب ورقة الإحصاء






نشر طلاب بالثانوية على صفحة "بالغش اتجمعنا" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" تسريبا لورقة أسئلة امتحان الإحصاء للثانوية العامة، التى يمتحنها الطلاب، اليوم الخميس، بعد بدء الامتحان ب20 دقيقة.
وكان امتحان التربية الوطنية قد تم تسريبه صباح اليوم الخميس بعد نصف ساعة من بدأه.








*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*تتبع ورقة امتحان التربية الوطنية لكشف
 المسئول عن تسريبها






 كشف مصدر مسئول من داخل غرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن جميع قيادات الغرفة يعملون الآن على تتبع ورقة أسئلة التربية الوطنية التي نشرتها صفحة شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة، على "فيس بوك"، لتحديد اللجنة التي تم تصويرها منها وتحديد هوية الشخص الذي نشرها، لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية ضده.

وكانت صفحة شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة قد نشرت صورة ورقة اسئلة التربية الوطنية بعد نصف ساعة من توزيع الامتحان على طلاب الثانوية العامة داخل اللجان، استعدادا لإتمام عملية الغش الإلكتروني.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *مصادر بـ«التعليم» تكشف السيناريو الأسوأ
> لامتحانات الثانوية العامة
> 
> 
> ...



*
انا عندى امتحان فرنساوى يوم 23 اذاكر ولا لا ..؟
خايف يا كليماندوس** يكون المذاكرة اللى بذاكرها تبوظ 
ربنا يقدم الصالح للبلد 
بس بينى وبينك انا من اول ما عرفت ان الهلالى الشريبنى هيمسك الوزارة عرفت انها هترخب بالرغم انى معرفوش بس فى احساس كدة ...........شخص مسك الوزارة ومحلك سر 
مفيش قرار اخذه غير 3 ثلاث سنوات و50 الف جنية غرامة 
واحتمال يطبق على الوزير
*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*شاهد ماذا اظهرته العينة العشوائية في 
إجابات «العربي».. وهل سيتم الغاء الامتحان ام لا ؟







قال الدكتور رضا حجازي، رئيس قطاع التعليم العام ورئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة، إن نتيجة العينة العشوائية لامتحان مادة اللغة العربية أظهرت عدم وجود أي تشابه أو تطابق بين إجابات الطلاب ونموذج الامتحان الذي تم تسريبه.
وأضاف حجازي في تصريحات خاصة لـ«الشروق»، اليوم الخميس، أن "نتيجة العينة أظهرت أيضًا عدم وجود تشابه بين إجابات الطلاب ببعضهم البعض، مما يؤكد عدم وجود غش جماعي في اللجان سواء من النموذج الذي تم تسريبه أو بين الطلاب، وبناء عليه فإن الامتحان صحيح تماما ولن يتم إلغاؤه".
وأشار رئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة إلى أن العينة العشوائية وهي 5% من أوراق إجابات الطلاب الذين أدوا الامتحان في هذه المادة، شملت أوراق من جميع الكنترولات علي مستوي الجمهورية، وبالتالي فهي ممثلة لجميع الطلاب في جميع المحافظات.

وقال إن الوزارة اطمئنت من خلال النتيجة على أن امتحان اللغة العربية، الذي أدى الطلاب الامتحان فيه يوم الأحد الماضي، أخذ مساره الطبيعي من خلال تفاوت إجابات الطلاب وعدم ثبوت حالات غش جماعي بينهم، كما أن نموذج الإجابة الذي تم تسريبه لم يصل للطلاب داخل اللجان.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> انا عندى امتحان فرنساوى يوم 23 اذاكر ولا لا ..؟
> خايف يا كليماندوس
> *



*ذاكر و شد حيلك - مافيش امتحانات حا تتلغى
راجع المشاركة 160 رغم نشر صور نموزج الاجابة بدرجاتة مع الطلاب داخل اللجان و شوف لم يلغوه رغم المهزلة
ربنا يوفقك و شد حيلك و اتشفع بشفيعك و كله حا يهون و تخرج مبسوط ان شاء الله
 " و ابقى تعالا طمنا " 
بالتوفيق عزيزى*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*«عمليات التعليم» ترصد حالات الغش
 بامتحان التربية الوطنية






وقالت الوزارة إنه حرصا منها على تحقيق مبدأ الشفافية وتكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب، أعلنت غرفة العمليات المركزية بديوان عام الوزارة اليوم أنه تم رصد وقائع الغش.

وأضافت أنه بعرض تلك الحالات على الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، قرر اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضد مرتكبى هذه الوقائع؛ لتطبيق أقصى العقوبة عليهم من خلال إلغاء نتائج امتحاناتهم في جميع المواد، وتفعيل قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 2015، بشأن مكافحة أعمال الإخلال بالامتحانات، والذي ينص على تطبيق عقوبة الغرامة 50 ألف جنيه، والحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات، على كل من يساهم أو يساعد في الإخلال بنظام اï»»متحانات من داخل النظام التعليمى، أو خارجه.

وأهابت الوزارة بأولياء الأمور التنبيه على أبنائهم بعدم اصطحاب واستخدام أجهزة التليفون المحمول أو أي أجهزة إلكترونية أخرى داخل اللجان، لتجنيب أنفسهم السجن والغرامة، وإلغاء الامتحان طبقًا للقانون.  










​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*التهييس ابتدا

القبض على مدرس وطالب ثانوي سرّبا 
امتحان اللغة العربية مقابل 10 آلاف جنيه






ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالجيزة القبض علي مدرس وطالب ثانوي قاما بتسريب أسئلة وأجوبة امتحان اللغة الغربية للثانوية العامة عبر صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي مقابل 10 آلاف جنيه.
تلقى اللواء خالد شلبي، مدير الإدارة العامة للمباحث إخطارًا من الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية أنه من خلال المتابعة الفنية للشبكة الدولية للإنترنت تم رصد صفحة باسم (ثانوية عامة) يقوم العاملون على إدارتها بنشر الأسئلة المتوقعة وإجاباتها في امتحانات الثانوية العامة.
وأسفرت تحريات ضباط الإدارة أن أحد المتهمين قد استخدم جهاز حاسب آلي متصلا به شريحة بيانات (Data .SIM) متصلة بهاتف محمول لمدرس لغة عربية وعلي الفور ترأس المقدم محمد ربيع رئيس مباحث الطالبية قوة امنية بالتنسيق مع الأمن الوطني والأمن العام وتمكنت القوات من ضبط المدرس وعثر بحوزته علي جهاز لاب توب و3 هواتف محمولة و 21 ورقة صورة ضوئية لنموذج أسئلة وإجابة لمادة اللغة العربية للثانوية العامة .
وبمواجهة المدرس اعترف بإدارته تلك الصفحة واتفاقه مع طالب بالصف الثالث الثانوي مقيم بالهرم بإمداده بالأسئلة المتوقعة وإجاباتها في مادة اللغة العربية لنشرها مقابل مبلغ 10.000 آلاف جنيه وتم إلقاء القبض علي الطالب وبمواجهته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة.
تم تحرير المحضر اللازم وإحالة اللواء احمد حجازي مساعد وزير الداخلية لامن الجيزة للنيابة العامة برئاسة المستشار محمد ابو زينة رئيس نيابة العمرانية للتحقيق .​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*إلغاء التنسيق يحدث ضجة على تويتر






دشن رواد موقع التواصل الإجتماعي "تويتر" هاشتاج تحت اسم #طلاب_تمرد_الثانوية العامة وتفاعل عدد كبير من مستخدمي "تويتر" مع "هاشتاجات" "تمرد _طلاب _الثانوية _العامة، ومع #_او ضد _الغاء التنسيق".

وسخرت إحدى رواد تويتر من قرار إلغاء التنسيق قائلة "انا بقترح على وزارة التربية والتعليم انها تقبض على طلاب الثانوية العامة كلهم وبكده مش هيبقى فى غش ولا تنسيق".
واعترضت رودينا احمد قائلة" لو اتلغى اتفرجوا ع الواسطة اللى هتبقى رقم واحد في مصر .. وشوفوا الناس الغلابة هتعمل ايه.. حتى التعليم هيتحرموا منه"
علق أحمد جمال ساخراً " من حق طلاب الثانوية العامة اللي معاهم دور تانى ونسبتهم 70% بالمطالبة بإمتحانات مبكرة وعزل العشرة الأوائل.                                                
وسخرت أميرة قائلة "كلنا كلنا هنشيل السنة ..ويالى بتسأل عن المواد شيلها كده زى ما هي".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*ناس تخاف ما تختشيش

«غشاشون فدائيون» تشترط إقالة وزير التعليم 
لوقف التسريبات






أعلنت صفحة "غشاشون فدائيون" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أنها ستغير نشاط الصفحة جذريا، وستدعم وزارة التربية والتعليم بتقديم كورسات مجانية في كل المواد، لتهيئة الطالب ومساعدته في تحقيق حلمه وتجاوز اختبار القدرات، حال استجابة الوزارة لكافة مطالب الطلاب.

وبرر مديرو الصفحة موقفهم بأنهم سمعوا أنباء عن أن الحكومة استمعت إلى مطالب الطلاب، وقررت إقالة وزير التعليم وإلغاء نظام التنسيق والتحويل إلى نظام اختبار القدرات، وطالبت الصفحة وزارة التربية والتعليم بتقديم بيان رسمي لتأكيد الخبر من أجل تغيير نشاطها.




​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» تتوعد طالبًا بعد استدعاء الإسعاف له
 لاستخراج سماعة غش من أذنه

كشف مسؤول بلجنة الجهاد الابتدائية بالبدارى بمحافظة أسيوط، عن تعرَّض الطالب «ي.م» لآلام شديدة بالأذن أثناء تأديته امتحان التربية الوطنية، خلال قيامه بالغش الإلكتروني عن طريق سماعة بالأذن.
وقال مصدر باللجنة لـ«المصري اليوم»، الخميس، استدعاء سيارة إسعاف لإنقاذ الطالب بعد تلف السماعة داخل أذنه، ولم يستطع إخراجها وتسببت له في آلام مبرحة.

واعترف الطالب بقيامه بزرع السماعة داخل أذنه عند أحد الأطباء لاستخدامها فى الغش الالكترونى خلال امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

وأكدت وزارة التربية والتعليم في بيان صحفي، أنه سيتم تطبيق أقصى العقوبة عليه وعلى كل طالب تم ضبطه يحاول الغش بأي وسيلة، من خلال إلغاء نتائج امتحاناتهم فى جميع المواد، وتفعيل قرار رئيس الجمهوريةبالقانون رقم (101) لسنة 2015 بشأن مكافحة أعمال الإخلال بالامتحانات، والذى ينص على تطبيق عقوبة الغرامة (50 ألف جنيه)، والحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات، على كل من يساهم أو يساعد فى الإخلال بنظام اï»»متحانات من داخل النظام التعليمى، أو خارجه.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*بالصور.. «عمليات التعليم» ترصد 
حالات غش بامتحان الإحصاء






وقالت الوزارة: إنه حرصًا منها على تحقيق مبدأ الشفافية وتكافؤ الفرص بين الطلاب، أعلنت غرفة العمليات المركزية بديوان عام الوزارة اليوم أنه تم رصد وقائع الغش.

وأضافت أنه بعرض تلك الحالات على الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، قرر اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضد مرتكبي هذه الوقائع؛ لتطبيق أقصى العقوبة عليهم من خلال إلغاء نتائج امتحاناتهم في جميع المواد، وتفعيل قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 2015، بشأن مكافحة أعمال الإخلال بالامتحانات، والذي ينص على تطبيق عقوبة الغرامة 50 ألف جنيه، والحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات، على كل من يساهم أو يساعد في الإخلال بنظام اï»»متحانات من داخل النظام التعليمي، أو خارجه.

وأهابت الوزارة بأولياء الأمور التنبيه على أبنائهم بعدم اصطحاب واستخدام أجهزة التليفون المحمول أو أي أجهزة إلكترونية أخرى داخل اللجان، لتجنيب أنفسهم السجن والغرامة، وإلغاء الامتحان طبقًا للقانون. 
























​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*الشعب يريــــد

تحرير محضر لـ7 طلاب اعتدوا على مراقبين






ألقت قوات الأمن بمركز ومدينة القصاصين بالإسماعيلية القبض على 7 من طلاب الثانوية العامة عقب أدائهم امتحان الإحصاء والتربية الوطنية، بسبب تعديهم على المراقبين الذين منعوا الغش أثناء الامتحان.

وأكد اللواء جمعة توفيق، نائب مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، أنه تم تحرير محاضر لـ7 طلاب قاموا بأعمال شغب داخل لجان الامتحان بمدرسة القصاصين الثانوية، كما اعتدوا على المراقبين عقب الامتحان وألقوا الحجارة على المدرسة.

وكان اللواء على العزازي، مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، تلقى بلاغا من رئيس لجان مدرسة القصاصين الثانوية بأنه أثناء انعقاد امتحان مادة الإحصاء لطلاب الثانوية العامة أثار عدد من الطلاب الشغب بسبب رفض المراقبين والمدرسين تمكينهم من الغش داخل اللجنة.

وأضاف البلاغ أن الطلاب حاولوا الاعتداء على المراقبين عقب انتهاء الامتحان وألقوا الحجارة على لجنة الامتحان كما حاولوا الاعتداء على المراقبين، وتم تحرير محضر للطلاب وتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية حول لجنة الامتحان.

وقال اللواء يس طاهر، محافظ الإسماعيلية، إن قوات الأمن تمكنت من السيطرة على أعمال الشغب أمام مقر لجنة الامتحان بالمدرسة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*الظاهر شاومنج دا حد " تربوى " شوفو اسلوبه

شاومينج للتربيه و التعليم العبو غيرها 
ومترموش فشلكم على الداخليه






فى منشور جديد لفصحة شاومينج بتغشش الثانويه العامه الصفحه التى تقوم بتسريبات امتحانات الثانويه العامه وجهت رساله للاعلام و التعليم 
و اليكم نص المنشور الذى تم نشره اليوم 9 / 6 / 2016



*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التعليم امتحان الإنجليزية تم تسريبه بواسطة بطاقة فيزا






قال الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، إنه تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين امتحانات الثانوية العامة، مشيرًا إلى أن الوزارة تتعاون مع كافة الأجهزة المعنية في الدولة لمنع ظاهرة الغش الإلكتروني.

وأضاف الشربيني -خلال لقائه ببرنامج "غرفة الأخبار"، المُذاع على قناة "سي بي سي إكسترا"- اليوم الخميس، أن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة فور بداية الامتحان أمر طبيعي ويحدث في العديد من دول العالم، مشيرًا إلى أن بعض الطلاب يستخدمون أجهزة تكنولوجية حديثة لتصوير الامتحان داخل اللجنة ونشره على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.

وأوضح الشربيني، أن هناك غرفة عمليات بوزارة التربية والتعليم تقوم برصد أي طالب يقوم بتصوير ورقة الإجابة ونشرها، ويتم كشفه في مدة لا تزيد عن 10  دقائق وإلقاء القبض عليه لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانوني ضده.

وأكد الشربيني، أن جميع طلاب الثانوية العامة يتم تفتيشهم قبل دخول الامتحان بواسطة العصا الإلكترونية لمنع دخول الهواتف المحمولة داخل لجنة الامتحانات، ولكن فوجئنا أن بعض الطلاب يحملون بعض الأجهزة الإلكترونية تستخدم في التصوير وتسريب الامتحان ولا يمكن للعصا كشفها.

وأشار الشربيني، إلى أن آخر حالة غش إلكتروني تم رصدها في امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية كانت لطالب قام بتصوير الامتحان ونشره عن طريق كارت "فيزا"، حيث تم تفتيش الطالب ووجد معه كارت فيزا به كاميرا ويعمل كجهاز ارسال واستقبال.

وتابع: "يجب على الناس أن تتحرى الدقة في نقل الأخبار لم يتم تسريب أي امتحان بالثانوية العامة سوى مادة التربية الدينية، وقامت الوزارة بإلغاء الامتحان وتأجيله".

وأضاف وزير التربية والتعليم، أن هناك فرق بين تسريب الامتحان قبل بدء الامتحان، والغش الجماعي عن طريق نشر صورة من الامتحان بعد بدايته مباشرة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*امتحان اليوم | اخر اخبار وزارة التعليم

[YOUTUBE]cYfZNeTbDJ0[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*انها الشـــــــماعة

التعليم تتعلق بشماعة الإخوان






اعترف بشير حسن، المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، بأن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، حدث من داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم وهى المسئولة عن هذه الأزمة، وأن هناك عملية اختراق وقعت من قبل جماعة الإخوان داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم، مؤكداً أن «أهل الشر» هم المسئولون عن تسريب الامتحان.

من جهته أدان سياسيون تصريحات، المتحدث باسم التربية والتعليم بشأن وجود «خلايا نائمة» منتمية لجماعة الإخوان داخل وزارة التربية والتعليم، معتبرين أن هذه التصريحات نوع من الاستخفاف والتلاعب بعقول الشعب المصرى.
متسائلين، لماذا صمتت الوزارة عن هذه الخلايا طوال هذه المدة ولم تقم بتطهيرها والقضاء عليها.

وقال الدكتور أحمد دراج المتحدث باسم تحالف 25-30، إن تصريحات مسئول وزارة التربية والتعليم حول وجود «خلايا نائمة» للخروج من أزمة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة استخفاف بعقول الناس، معتبراً ان تلك التصريحات شماعة لاستنفاد العقل والاستهتار بعقول ومصالح الناس والمسألة أكبر من ذلك والمسألة لها علاقة بفكرة وثقافة القائمين على المنظومة التعليمية فى مصر.
وأضاف دراج، أن الوزارة فشلت فى تطوير نفسها لمجابهة التطور التكنولوجى الذى وصل إليه الطلاب حتى استطاعوا اخترق الوزارة وتسريب الامتحانات والتربية والتعليم تقف موقف المتفرج، على حسب قوله.  ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يونيو 2016)

> *وأكد  الشربيني، أن جميع طلاب الثانوية العامة يتم تفتيشهم قبل دخول الامتحان  بواسطة العصا الإلكترونية لمنع دخول الهواتف المحمولة داخل لجنة  الامتحانات، ولكن فوجئنا أن بعض الطلاب يحملون بعض الأجهزة الإلكترونية  تستخدم في التصوير وتسريب الامتحان ولا يمكن للعصا كشفها.*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عم روح شيل الطين 
انا كنت بعمل حجات فى اللجنة.... الله العظيم يا شيخ "
يا راجل دانا لو عايز ادخل بلاب توب ويعلم ربنا هدخل


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*تحصيل حاصل و لا جديد

3 سيناريوهات تحدد مصير مواد الغش

وسط حالة الارتباك التى شهدتها لجان امتحانات الثانوية العامة بداية من الأحد الماضى  تسريب امتحان مادة اللغة العربية ونموج إجابتها على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك» قبل ساعات من دخول الطلاب للجان ومع استمرار الظاهرة تبحث وزارة التعليم عن آليات جديدة فى تصحيح المادة خاصة بعد حالات الغش التى شهدتها اللجان.

وأكد عدد من خبراء التعليم أن الوزارة ليس لديها خيارات كثيرة لمواجهة أزمة التسريب خاصة فى التصحيح، لافتين إلى أن التعامل الخاطئ وغير المدروس فى تصحيح مادة اللغة العربية سيظلم الكثير من الطلاب وسيساوى بين الطالب المجتهد والضعيف، مضيفين أن مصير مادة اللغة العربية وتصحيحها هى وغيرها من المواد التى تحوم حولها شبهات الغش فى كنترول الوزارة لن يخرج عن ثلاثة سيناريوهات فقط، وهى إلغاء المادة وتحديد موعد آخر لامتحانها وهو السيناريو الذى سيكلف الدولة ملايين الجنيهات، وإما إعادة توزيع درجات أسئلة المادة ليحدد سؤال التعبير مصير الطلاب فى اللغة العربية أو مساواة جميع الطلبة بجميع الأسئلة عدا التعبير.
وشدد طارق نور الدين معاون وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق، على ضرورة أن تتعامل الوزارة مع مادة اللغة العربية بشكل طبيعى بدون أى إجراءات استثنائية من الممكن أن تهدم المنظومة بأكملها، لافتا إلى أن القرارات الاستثنائية فى توزيع الدرجات ستظلم الكثير من الطلاب المجتهدين.
ورجح نور الدين، أن تقوم وزارة التربية والتعليم برفع عدد درجات سؤال التعبير ليصبح صاحب النصيب الأكبر من درجات المادة والمحدد الرئيسى لنتيجة الطالب، مؤكدًا أن التعبير هو السؤال الوحيد الذى نضمن عدم تسريبه لأنه لا يوجد له نموذج إجابة ويعتمد على قدرة الطالب اللغوية.
وعن مقترح إلغاء امتحان اللغة العربية، أوضح معاون وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق، أن تكلفة إعادة الامتحان مرة أخري باهظة على الدولة والتى من الممكن أن تصل إلى المليون ونصف المليون جنيه، إلى جانب الأعباء الجديدة التى سيحملها الطلاب بعد امتحانهم للمادة أكثر من مرة.
ووصف الدكتور كمال المغيث الخبير التربوي، تسريب امتحان مادة اللغة العربية، والحديث عن مواد أخرى وارتفاع نسب حالات الغش الجماعى باللجان بالكارثة، لافتا إلى وسط التقدم التكنولوجى الذى نعيشه فى العصر الحديث.
وأعرب المغيث، عن رفضه الشديد لإجراءات وزارة التربية والتعليم فى تصحيح امتحان اللغة العربية مؤكدًا على أن تسريب الامتحان ونموذج الإجابة قضى على العدالة بين الطلاب ومبدأ  تكافؤ الفرص.
وتابع الخبير التربوي، جميع الإجراءات التى ستتخذها الوزارة لن تجدى نفعًا ولن تعطى الطلاب حقوقهم، مشددًا على ضرورة إلغاء الامتحان وإعادته مرة أخرى أسوة بمادة التربية الدينية.
بدوره أكد خلف الزناتى نقيب المعلمين أن دور النقابة خدمى فقط تجاه المعلمين المشرفين على الرقابة بلجان الثانوية العامة والعمل على تحسين أوضاعهم، لافتًا إلى أن النقابة ليس لها دور فى عملية التصحيح.
ووصف الزناتى، أن ما حدث من تسريب لامتحان مادة اللغة العربية بالكارثى، مشيرًا إلى أن مصير المادة يتوقف على إحصائيات الغش والتسريب التى وصلت.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا عم روح شيل الطين
> ...


*لما سياته بيصرح انه فى خلال 10 دقائق بيتحدد و يتمسك / كان فين سياته لما الامتحان بنموزج اجابته اتوزع " اللغة العربية " ؟
دا كلام عشان اللى بعاد عن المجال يهدو و يطمنو 
لكن الواقع مرير و مؤسف *


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التعليم إحالة أى طالب يحاول 
استخدام أجهزة للغش إلى النائب العام

نفى الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، ما نسب له بشأن إغلاق موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" بسبب ما يحدث حاليًا فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة من تسريب، مشيرًا إلى أن تلك الأمور تتعلق بجوانب قانونية، لا تملكها وزارة التربية والتعليم. وقال الوزير فى حوار تليفزيونى، إن أى طالب سيضبط بأى جهاز من الأجهزة الحديثة التى تخل بأعمال الامتحانات، فهذا الطالب طبقًا للقانون والقرارات الوزارية المنظمة، سيحرم من جميع مواد الامتحان حتى وإن أدائها لآخر يوم فيها، وسيحال للنائب العام لتطبيق قرار رئيس الجمهورية بقانون رقم 101 الذى يقضى بالغرامة 50 ألف جنيه والحبس من سنة إلى 3 سنوات. ونفى وزير التربية والتعليم، ما تداول حول تخصيص لجان خاصة لأبناء المسئولين لتأدية الامتحانات بعدد من المحافظات، مؤكدًا أن هذا الأمر مرفوض شكلًا وموضوعًا ولا توجد لجان خاصة فى أى مكان على الإطلاق لأى أحد.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

*



			لنتيجة الطالب، مؤكدًا أن التعبير هو السؤال الوحيد الذى نضمن عدم تسريبه لأنه لا يوجد له نموذج إجابة ويعتمد على قدرة الطالب اللغوية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت عارف انا كتبت ثلاث صفحات تعبير بصورة خرافة لدرجة بعد كا كتبتهُ وقمت بالمراجعة علية جسمى قشعر حسيت أن كاتب مصرى كتب الكلام داة مش انا هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> انت عارف انا كتبت ثلاث صفحات تعبير بصورة خرافة لدرجة بعد كا كتبتهُ وقمت بالمراجعة علية جسمى قشعر حسيت أن كاتب مصرى كتب الكلام داة مش انا هههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*لست ادرى ان كنت تعلم هذه المعلومة ام لا 
موضوع التعبير " لا يقرا " و انما بيقاس بالشبر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2016)

* مفاجأة غير ساره من شاومينج لطلاب الثانويه العامه*

    منذ 1 دقيقه June 10, 2016, 2:33 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  أعلنت إحدى صفحات "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "فيس بوك"، عن تراجعها وتوقفها عن تسريب وتغشيش الامتحانات، وقررت تغيير  اسم الصفحة وتغيير نشاطها.

وقدمت الصفحة اعتذارًا علنيًا للطلاب، قائلة: "إحنا آسفين على كل اللي حصل مننا سواء صح أو غلط في حق الدولة أو الطلاب".

وطالبت الصفحة الطلاب بتقديم اقتراحات لتغيير مسارها، بينما رفض الطلاب ذلك  وطالبوا "شاومينج" بالاستمرار في التغشيش، وجاءت تعليقاتهم مثل: "حسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل"، و"إنت جاي في أصعب مادة وتسيبنا"، و"باقى  الامتحانات!!".




هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> أعلنت إحدى صفحات "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "فيس بوك"، عن تراجعها وتوقفها عن تسريب وتغشيش الامتحانات، وقررت تغيير  اسم الصفحة وتغيير نشاطها.
> 
> وقدمت الصفحة اعتذارًا علنيًا للطلاب، قائلة: "إحنا آسفين على كل اللي حصل مننا سواء صح أو غلط في حق الدولة أو الطلاب".
> *


*

دا راجع للضربات القوية و المؤثرة للجيش الالكترونى التابع للشرطة
و بهذا - بدا شاومنج و زبانيتة يتهاوون و يتساقطون واحدا تلو الاخر " كا اوراق الخريف "
تحية شكر و إعزاز و تقدير لرجال الجيش الالكترونى لارجاعهم هيبة الدولة و جهدهم فى صمت خلف الابواب المغلقة ليظهر مجهودكم على ارض الواقع
( لما شاومنج بيدعى انه خارج مصر و معه هاكر على اعلى مستوى  و لا يمكن مسكة - خافو و كشو ليه ؟ )*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * مفاجأة غير ساره من شاومينج لطلاب الثانويه العامه*
> 
> منذ 1 دقيقه June 10, 2016, 2:33 pm
> طباعة
> ...



*أعلنت إحدى صفحات:fun_lol:
*
*أعلنت إحدى صفحات:fun_lol:
**أعلنت إحدى صفحات:fun_lol:*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*لجنة الاتصالات بالبرلمان ترفض التشويش على لجان الثانوية العامة لهذا السبب

قال أحمد رفعت وكيل لجنة الاتصالات بمجلس النواب، أن تعميم نظام "أجهزة التشويش" على لجان الثانوية العامة بمحافظات الجمهورية مكلف للغاية، لافتاً إلى أن اللجنة فور عرض الأمر عليها ستجتمع مع الشركات المختصة لدراسة التكلفة، لكنها ستكون مبالغ كبيرة يصعب الوفاء بها فى الوقت الحالى. 

وأضاف رفعت فى تصريحات لـ"برلمانى"، أن حل أزمة تسريب الامتحانات يتمثل فى ضرورة العمل على تفعيل قانون مكافحة جرائم الانترنت والتعجيل بإصداره من البرلمان، موضحاً أن اللجنة ستخاطب وزارة الداخلية بسرعة كشف غموض الحادث. 
وشدد النائب أن وزارة الداخلية عليها كشف جريمة الانترنت وتتبع الأجهزة التى نشرت الامتحانات و تحديد الi.P الخاص بها، معتبراً أن تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة جريمة أمن دولة تستهدف النيل من كيان الدولة. 

ورفض رفعت الحديث عن إغلاق "فيس بوك"، قائلاً "هتقفل فيس هتلاقى جوجل و تويتر و عمره ما هيكون ده الحل".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*فَضح صاحب المعالى

الغش فى الثانوية العامة.. 83 نائباً طالبوا 
بنقل أبنائهم لـ «لجان شاومينج»






 رسبت حكومة المهندس شريف إسماعيل، فى أول اختبار لامتحانات الثانوية العامة، حيث استطاع الطلاب ولأول مرة منذ فضحية تسريب أوراق الأسئلة فى المنيا عام 2008، من تسريب الامتحان قبل بدء عمال اللجان بساعات ما أحرج الحكومة، خصوصاً الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، الذى أكد خلال عدة لقاءات تليفزيونية، أنه لن يحدث غش فى الامتحانات، دون أن يبدو عليه أنه يعرف «شاومينج» الصفحة التى تسرب الأسئلة على موقع «فيس بوك» والتى أصبحت أشهر من بعض مسئولى الحكومة.   1- شريف إسماعيل يزور غرفة الامتحانات بشكل مفاجئ   45 دقيقة قضاها رئيس مجلس الوزراء، داخل غرفة عمليات الثانوية العامة، الثلاثاء الماضى، حيث وصل فى الساعة 8:45 صباحاً قبل بدء الامتحان بـ 15 دقيقة، وغادر بعد مرور نصف ساعة، من بدء الامتحان، وبحسب مصادر بالوزارة، فإن الزيارة كانت مفاجئة حيث تم إبلاغهم قبل مدة قصيرة من وصوله، لمتابعة سير الامتحانات. وبحسب مصادر بالوزارة، فإن رئيس الوزراء لم تعجبه طريقة تعامل المسئولين فى غرفة العمليات لتتبع صفحة شاومينج، والتى قامت بتسريب الامتحانات، وطالب الوزير بإرسال تقرير يومى عن الامتحانات وما يحدث فيها وذلك لمتابعة تطورات العملية، ولفتت المصادر إلى أن ظاهرة الغش، أصبحت تخص جهاز الأمن الوطنى وليس وزارة التربية والتعليم فقط، وأنه يجب التكاتف من أجل مواجهة الظاهرة.   2- مسئولو الامتحانات بيتخانقوا   فى ظاهرة هى الأولى من نوعها، أبعد الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم، رئيس عام الامتحانات ونائبه، عن الحديث إلى وسائل الإعلام أو الظهور فى مقر الوزارة، وجعل بشير حسن، المتحدث الرسمى للوزارة، هو الذى يتحدث لوسائل الإعلام، رغم أنه لا يعلم الكثير عن ملف الثانوية العامة، وتصريحاته متضاربة عن الامتحانات، حيث يعترف بتسريب الامتحان فى التليفزيون، وينكر أمام الصحفيين. وقالت مصادر بالوزارة، إن إحدى الكوارث التى تعانى منها امتحانات الثانوية العامة، أن رضا حجازى، رئيس عام الامتحانات، لا يتحدث مع نائبه محمد سعد، لوجود خلافات بينهما وهو أمر غير طبيعى، لافتةً إلى أن الوزير فشل فى محاولته للإصلاح بينهما، ويعمل كل منهما فى جزيرة منعزلة عن الآخر.   3- 10ساعات مكتب الوزير مقفول   ظل مكتب وزير التربية والتعليم مغلقا من الساعة 12 ظهراً حتى الساعة 10 مساء وذلك يوم الأحد الماضى، حيث أجرت جهة أمنية فى المكان تحقيقات بعد قرار إلغاء امتحان التربية الدينية لتسريبه قبل ساعة ونصف الساعة من توزيع الأسئلة.   وبحسب المعلومات التى حصلت عليها «الفجر» فإنه تم التحقيق مع مسئولى امتحانات الثانوية العامة بالوزارة، لأن القضية تخص الوزارة فى المقام الأول خاصة أن جميع المحافظات، أكدت عدم مسئولتها عن عملية التسريب، وعقب انتهاء التحقيق صدر قرار بحبس 12 مسئولاً فى الوزارة، منهم هيئة واضعى امتحان الدين وبعض العاملين بالمطبعة السرية، وذلك لاتهامهم بالتورط فى التسريب.   4- الوزير ولجان الغش بأسيوط   علمت «الفجر» أن وزير التعليم أصدر قرارا بإلغاء تحويل الطلاب إلى لجنة مدرسة الجهاد بالبدارى، المعروفة بـ«بلجنة الغش»، حيث يسهل على الطلاب الغش، إلا أن كلامه «حبر على ورق» فبعد أيام من إصدار القرار، قام الوزير بنفسه بالتأشير على 83 طلبا قدمهم أعضاء مجلس النواب، لتحويل أبنائهم وأقاربهم إلى تلك اللجنة.   وقالت مصادر بالوزارة، إن محمود فوزى رئيس لجنة مدرسة الجهاد، أرسل اعتذراً رسمياً إلى الوزير، عن الاستمرار فى عمله، وذلك لوجود غش فى اللجان وقال إنه يرفض الاستمرار فى عمله بهذا الشكل.   5- شاومينج يواجه الوزير   تحولت صفحة شاومينج إلى الحديث الأول والأخير على كل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى والبرامج التليفزيونية والمسئولين بعدما أحرجت وزير التعليم وقامت بتسريب الامتحانات.   وبحسب مسئولى الوزارة، فإنهم حاولوا بكل الطرق مواجهة الصفحة وأبلغوا النائب العام قبل بدء الامتحانات عن وجود 26 صفحة على موقع «فيسبوك» تقوم بمساعدة الطلاب على الغش، إلا أنه لم يحدث شيء وقام الطلاب بتسريب الامتحان على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى.   وتم ضبط نحو 76 طالباً استخدموا مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى فى الغش فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وقالت مصادر إن الأزمة تكمن فى عدم تمكن الوزارة من المواجهة بشكل حقيقى، حيث اكتفت بالتصريحات دون البحث عن طريقة لمواجهة الغش عبر صفحة شاومينج.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*القبض على شاومينج الأسكندرية






أعلن مصدر أمني لـ "سي بي سي اكسترا" عن ضبط القائمين على إدارة صفحات تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة في محافظات المنوفية والجيزة والأسكندرية، عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك". وبحسب المصدر، فقد اعترف "شاومينج" الأسكندرية بتصوير امتحان اللغة الإنجليزية بهاتفه المحمول من داخل اللجنة وتسريبه.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *فَضح صاحب المعالى​*





كليماندوس قال:


> *الغش فى الثانوية العامة.. 83 نائباً طالبوا ​*
> * بنقل أبنائهم لـ «لجان شاومينج»​*
> 
> *
> ...


*​*



























:286::286::286:


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


>








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*4 نتائج سيئة لـ«تسريبات الثانوية العامة»






لم يأتِ انتشار صفحات غش الثانوية العامة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، ونقل العديد من طلاب الثانوية الإجابات عنها في الامتحانات، بنتائج جيدة بل ازدادت الأمور سوءا، وفي هذا التقرير تبرز "فيتو" أبرز النتائج التي ترتبت على ظاهرة غش الثانوية العامة.

رسوب الطلاب
كانت أولى نتائج غش وتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، هي" رسوب الطلاب"، حيث قال بشير حسن المتحدث الإعلامي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني في تصريحات صحفية له أمس الخميس: إنه يجري حاليًا تصحيح العينة العشوائية لمادة اللغة العربية، ومعرفة مدى تطابق إجابات الطلاب مع نموذج الإجابة الذي تم تسريبه خلال الامتحان الأحد الماضي، وذلك وفقًا لتوجيهات المهندس شريف إسماعيل رئيس الوزراء.

وأشار «بشير»، أنه في حالة تطابق إجابة أي طالب مع نموذج الإجابة الذي تم تسريبه، سيتم اعتبار الأمر "غش"، ويرسب الطالب في المادة، موضحا أنه من المستحيل تتطابق إجابة طالب مع نموذج الإجابة بشكل حرفي، مهما كان الطالب "متفوق".

رفع الحد الأدنى للقبول
وظهرت النتيجة الثانية لظاهرة الغش وتسريب الامتحانات في تصريحات صحفية للدكتور أشرف حاتم أمين المجلس الأعلى للجامعات التي أكد فيها، أن انتشار الغش سيؤدي إلى رفع الحد الأدنى للقبول بالكليات، مما يؤثر على شرائح مجاميع الدرجات الحاصل عليها الطلاب.

تغيير نظام الثانوية العامة
كما أدى الغش وتسريب الامتحانات إلى تغيير أسلوب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، فقد أعلن الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم، أن مجلس الوزراء أقر تغيير نظام الثانوية العامة والقبول بالجامعات، مضيفًا أن مجلس الوزراء قرر تشكيل لجنة لتغيير أسلوب امتحانات الثانوية العامة اعتبارًا من العام المقبل.

إقالة الشربيني
جاء أيضا تسريب الامتحانات بالسلب على وزير التربية والتعليم نفسه، فقد بدأت مطالبات بإقالة الوزير، أبرزها مطالبة النائب جمال عباس عضو مجلس النواب عن دائرة أسيوط بإقالة الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني بعد تسريب امتحان مادة التربية الدينية للثانوية العامة 2016، مؤكدا أن الوزير فشل في مهمته، مما أدى إلى ضياع الوقت وتشتت أفكار الطلاب.

كما طالب الإعلامي محمد الغيطي، خلال برنامج "صح النوم"، وزير التربية والتعليم الهلالي الشربيني بتقديم استقالته بعد تسريب امتحانات اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية واللغة الإنجليزية، مضيفًا: "لو هذا الوزير عنده ذرة كرامة وشرف كان قدم استقالته، لكن هو ماعندوش ضمير لا هو ولا اللي شغالين معاه ومفيش شرف، لأنهم ماشيين بنظام خلي اللي يقول يقول".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*الداخلية تبحث عن المسرب الرئيسي
 لامتحانات الثانوية العامة






نجحت الضربات الأمنية المتلاحقة في التصدى لمسربي الامتحانات في تقليص محاولات التسريب ووجه وزير الداخلية باستمرار عناصر تكنولوجيا المعلومات في تتبع أثر المسربين والتنسيق مع أجهزة الوزارة المختلفة لضبطهم وتطوير مناقشتهم للتوصل إلى المتهم الرئيسى في هذه التسريبات.

وخلال الأيام الماضية نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية في إغلاق 37 صفحة تسريب الامتحانات وضبط القائمين عليها في 8 محافظات، واتفق الجميع على أنهم هدفوا من وراء ذلك إلى تحقيق مساعدة الطلاب والثراء السريع من الأموال التي يتحصلون عليها، وأبرزهم ضبط القائم على إدارة صفحات " شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" في الإسكندرية، ضبط القائم على إدارة صفحة "عصام البهنساوى للثانوية العامة" في الجيزة .

ضبط فتاة من بورسعيد من ضمن القائمين على إدارة صفحة "As You Like" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية.

ضبط "خالد.ع.ك"، ومقيم بدائرة قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة بالقليوبية، لقيامه بإدارة صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" باسم "As You Like"، ونشر صور ومنشورات تحتوي على أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية حال تأدية الطلاب لها لتسهيل عملية الغش داخل لجان الامتحانات.

ضبط القائم على إدارة صفحة باسم "مهايطي بيغشش الثانوية العامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، مقيم بحى الزهور في بورسعيد.

ضبط "زياد. ف. ش"، وصديقة مقيمين بدائرة مركز إيتاي البارود بالبحيرة يديران "مهايطي بيغشش الثانوية العامة"، و"يوم المعجنة"، ضبط "محمد. ع. ب"، 22 سنة، طالب، ومقيم بدائرة قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة، يدير صفحة باسم "بالغش اتجمعنا".

ضبط "أحمد. أ. ح " طالب بالفرقة الأولى بمعهد نظم معلومات، مقيم بالوراق الجيزة، و"عبد الله. ش. ا"، طالب بالفرقة الثانية بكلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال، ومقيم بدائرة مركز شرطة سنورس، يديران صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل واقعة على حدة، وبالعرض على النيابة قررت حبس المتهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، والتجديد لهم في المواعيد القانونية لهم.

أدلى المتهمان بإدارة صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" ؛ باعترافات تفصيلية أمام ضباط تكنولوجيا المعلومات عن كيفية تنفيذ التسريبات نظير مقابل مادي يتقاضونه.

وأضاف المتهمان "أحمد. أ. ح " طالب بالفرقة الأولى بمعهد نظم معلومات، مقيم بالوراق الجيزة، و"عبد الله. ش. ا"، طالب بالفرقة الثانية بكلية التجارة وإدارة الأعمال، ومقيم بدائرة مركز شرطة سنورس؛ بأنهما المنشئان والمتحكمان في الصفحة، حيث يقومان من خلالها بنشر صور ومنشورات تحوي أسئلة وإجاباتها لامتحانات مراحل دراسية مختلفة بمصر "خاصة الثانوية العامة" حتى يتسنى للطلاب الغش والحصول على الإجابات؛ وذلك إذ نجحا في تهريب أجهزة إلكترونية داخل لجان الامتحانات وترويج أوراق المواد الدراسية.

وأشار المتهمان إلى أنهما يقومان بذلك بمقابل مادي في هيئة كروت شحن لخطوط التليفونات المحمولة يرسلونها من خلال المراسلات التي تتم على تلك الصفحة محل الواقعة، ويقوم بشحنها على شريحة خط التليفون المحمول الخاص به ثم يقوم ببيع الرصيد.

وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية تمكنت من تحديد القائمين على إدارة صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" لتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة في محافظتي الجيزة والفيوم، وتم تحرير المحضر اللازم والعرض على النيابة العامة.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم خطة سرية لمواجهة شاومينج






قال المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم بشير حسن إن ما قدمه "شاومينج" وعدد من صفحات الغش الإلكتروني من تسريب لامتحانات في الأسبوع الأول من امتحانات الثانوية العامة يمثل تحدي سافر لأجهزة الدولة.
وأكد حسن أن الوزارة بالتعاون مع الجهات الأمنية لديهم "خطة سرية" من أجل الوقوف على الصفحات التي تسرب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، مضيفا "لن نطلع أحد على تلك الخطط حتى لا يأخذ احتياطه ويتم اختراقها".
وتابع المتحدث في تصريح لـ"دوت مصر"، أن وزارة التربية والتعليم تواجه "مافيا" تسريب الامتحانات، وردا على أخبار انتشرت بوجود جهات سيادية داخل الوزارة عقب تسريب امتحان التربية الدينية الأسبوع المقبل قال "كل أجهزة الدولة تتكاتف لمنع تسريب الامتحانات".
وعن تصريح منسوب لـ"حسن" بأن من يقف خلف تلك الصفحات أيادي إخوانية، رد المتحدث "لم نعرف بعد خلفية المتسبب في تلك التسريبات من داخل الوزارة، لكنه لا تغاضي عن تفعيل القانون".
وأكد المتحدث أن رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء يتابعان سير العملية الامتحانية، وهناك تأكيد من السلطة السياسية على تحقيق العدالة بين الطلاب.
وكانت وزارة التربية والتعليم قد قررت إلغاء امتحان التربية الدينية الأحد الماضي، وذلك على خلفية تسريب الامتحان من داخل الوزارة قبل مثوله إلى يد الطلاب في اللجان.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

اشكرك اخ كليماندوس على طرحك للموضوع والاثراء الرائع الذى تقدمه


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

*حتى نفهم - لماذا لا يريدون تنفيذ الامتحانات " الكترونيا " و توفير الاموال

فضيحة التربية والتعليم






••صرف 50 مليون جنيه لضباط وأفراد شرطة فى 27 محافظة

••500 يوم مكافأة لسكرتارية الوزير والعاملين بالديوان

كشفت مصادر بالتربية والتعليم عن إرسال الوزارة إشارة تليفونية  لرؤساء مديريات التعليم فى 27 محافظة تطالبهم فيها بإدراج أسماء عدد 9 من ضباط وأمناء وأفراد من كل قسم شرطة تقع فى دائرته لجان ثانوية عامة تمهيدا لتخصيص استمارات صرف خاصة بهم نظير تأمين الأقسام لأعمال لجان الثانوية العامة.
وأوضحت أن الوزارة طلبت تعزيز أسماء الضباط بمفردات رواتبهم حتى يتم صرف مكافأة تأمين الامتحانات فى بداية شهر يوليو القادم مع بداية صرف مكافاّت أعمال امتحانات الثانوية العامة لكل المشاركين فى امتحانات هذا العام.
وطلب الهلالى الشربينى سرعة الانتهاء أولا من حصر جميع الضباط وأفراد الشرطة ممن تقع فى أقسامهم دوائر لجان للثانوية العامة، لصرف مستحقاتهم المالية بواقع 79 يوما عن اعمال الامتحانات بواقع 3 ايام مكافاة لكل يوم امتحان حسب المرتب الأساسى  الذى سيتم تقديمه لرؤساء اللجان تمهيدا لرفعها لوزارة التربية والتعليم و قام رؤساء اللجان أمس بإبلاغ قوة الشرطة المكلفة بتأمين اللجان بتعليمات الوزارة.
وأكدت المصادر لـ “الوفد”  أن الأموال التى اعتادت التربية والتعليم دفعها للشرطة بلغت العام الماضى 35 مليون جنيه وتم صرف المبلغ بواقع يومين  بينما ترتفع حصيلة مكافآت هذا العام إلى 50 مليون جنيه تقريبا،  بسبب اعتبار وزارة التربية والتعليم مكافأة يوم الامتحان بـ 3 ايام، وقد بلغ عدد الضباط وأفراد الشرطة المتوقع إدراجهم فى كشوف البركة حوالى 15 ألف ضابط وفرد يؤمنون  1574 لجنة امتحانات للثانوية العامة على مستوى الجمهورية، رغم الكوارث التى لحقت بالوزارة من جراء تسريب امتحانات الثانوية فى مهدها.
فى المقابل تقوم الوزارة بإعداد استمارات مكافأة أعمال الامتحانات والتى تبلغ 500 يوم تصرف لموظفى عام الديوان مقابل 200 يوم تصرف لباقى الإدارات والمديريات التابعة للوزارة بزيادة قدرها 300 يوم من الأجر الأساسى فى الوقت الذى يتم إدراج أسماء وشخصيات لم تشارك من قريب أو بعيد فى أعمال الامتحانات سوى قربهم من الوزير ومنهم مديرو وسكرتارية مكتبه الذين يتقاضون مكافآت عن طريق كشوف البركة  ومنهم مدير أمن الوزارة صاحب الكلمة العليا داخل التربية والتعليم، ورغم العرض المستمر لتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة فإن هناك ما يقرب من 15  لجنة داخل الوزارة يقوم موظفوها بملء استمارات صرف، منها اللجنة القانونية التى يتم صرفها بواقع 300 يوم لموظفى وقيادات الديوان مقابل 100 يوم لموظفى الإدارات الذين شاركوا فى اعمال المراقبة والتحقيقات على مدار السنة وفى الوقت الذى يطالب فيه موظفو الإدارات بزيادة اللجنة القانونية يقوم الوزير بزيادتها لموظفى ديوان وزارته ضاربا عرض الحائط بموظفى الإدارات التعليمية بجانب تحرير صرف لجنة المطبعة وهى اللجنة التى يتم صرفها على أساس العمل فى طبع أسئلة الامتحانات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (10 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> اشكرك اخ كليماندوس على طرحك للموضوع والاثراء الرائع الذى تقدمه


*شكرا اخ بايبل على مشاركاتك بالموضوع و كلماتك المميزة​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *شاهد ماذا اظهرته العينة العشوائية في
> إجابات «العربي».. وهل سيتم الغاء الامتحان ام لا ؟
> 
> 
> ...






> *رسوب الطلاب
> كانت أولى نتائج غش وتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، هي" رسوب الطلاب"،  حيث قال بشير حسن المتحدث الإعلامي باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم  الفني في تصريحات صحفية له أمس الخميس: إنه يجري حاليًا تصحيح العينة  العشوائية لمادة اللغة العربية، ومعرفة مدى تطابق إجابات الطلاب مع نموذج  الإجابة الذي تم تسريبه خلال الامتحان الأحد الماضي، وذلك وفقًا لتوجيهات  المهندس شريف إسماعيل رئيس الوزراء.
> 
> وأشار «بشير»، أنه في حالة تطابق إجابة أي طالب مع نموذج الإجابة الذي تم  تسريبه، سيتم اعتبار الأمر "غش"، ويرسب الطالب في المادة، موضحا أنه من  المستحيل تتطابق إجابة طالب مع نموذج الإجابة بشكل حرفي، مهما كان الطالب  "متفوق".
> *




سبحان الله الدكتور رضا حجازى قال لوثبت الغش هنلغى المادة 
يقوم يطلع المتحدث الرسمى يقول لو ثبت الغش يرسب الطالب 

كلام متناقض 
* أظهرت عدم وجود أي تشابه أو تطابق بين إجابات الطلاب ونموذج الامتحان الذي تم تسريبه.

*
*أنه في حالة تطابق إجابة أي طالب مع نموذج الإجابة الذي تم  تسريبه، سيتم اعتبار الأمر "غش"، ويرسب الطالب في المادة،



انا خلاص الكلام داة بالنسبة لى ان الوزارة مرتعشة جداً


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2016)

*بايبل 

بعد إذنك 

إنت ثانوية عامة و عمرك 24 سنة ؟؟*​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بايبل
> 
> بعد إذنك
> 
> إنت ثانوية عامة و عمرك 24 سنة ؟؟*​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3737562&postcount=108


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2016)

*حتى نفهم - لماذا لا يريدون تنفيذ الامتحانات " الكترونيا " و توفير الاموال

فضيحة التربية والتعليم






••صرف 50 مليون جنيه لضباط وأفراد شرطة فى 27 محافظة

••500 يوم مكافأة لسكرتارية الوزير والعاملين بالديوان




-----------------------------

وبعد كل هذا يتخرجوا ويقعدوا على المقاهى


التعليم فاشل
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (11 يونيو 2016)

النهيسى قال:


> *وبعد كل هذا يتخرجوا ويقعدوا على المقاهى
> 
> التعليم فاشل​*



*هم لا يريدون اى اصلاح للتعليم رغم تكرارهم بكل المناسبات باولوية الاهتمام بالتعليم
و ها بالخبر يوضح جزء من كم مهول من " الفته " 
لو كانو حقيقى يهتمون باصلاحه - لسعو الى ذلك على ارض الواقع و ليس بالتصريحات الرعناء و لا بالاجهزة فقط
بل بالهدف و الوسيلة التى تحققه - اسوه بالدول المتقدمة - و نحن نستطيع
لكن كل من طال موقع قيادى يركز على جمع الفكه و تحقيق انتصار جمالى لشخصة  و لا يهتم للغد " حتى لابنائه و احفاده "
*


----------



## كليماندوس (11 يونيو 2016)

*الجيش الإلكتروني يكشف ما عجزت عنه 
الداخلية






نشرت الصفحة الخاصة بالجيش المصري الإلكتروني، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" فيديو يكشف بالأدلة من وراء صفحة "شاومينج" وبداية ظهورها.   وتضمن الفيديو الإشارة إلى أسماء القائمين على الصفحة الخاصة بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.   يشارب إلى أن صفحة "شاومينج" نشرت العديد من تسريبات امتحانات الثانوية العامة، ما أثار ضجة داخل وزارة التعليم، وأدى إلى إحالة العديد من قياداتها للتحقيق، فيما تحاول وزارة الداخلية القبض على من ورائها، لمنع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية.  ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3737562&postcount=108
> 
> 
> بايبل333 قال:
> ...



*ما لكش دعوة بغيرك خليك فى نفسك 

خلينا فى الل إنت عملته فى نفسك :w00t:

حبة أسئلة كدة عل الماشى 

مش فاهمة الحتة الل انت قولت فيها : رجعت 2013 

يعنى رجعت على أولى ثانوى يعنى و لا من 2013 ل 2016 ثانوية عامة ؟:t9:

و هو مسموح لأى حد كدة يرجع ثانوية عامة فى أي وقت ؟؟

طب لما سيبت الثانوية فى 2008 : سيبتها كدة ؟؟ بدون سبب صريح موجه لوزارة التربية و التعليم ؟؟

و لما رجعت : رجعت ازاى ؟؟ 

قدمت طلب يعنى للوزارة و لا إيه ؟؟
















بأقولك إيه صحيح 

ابقى جاوبنى على الاسئلة فى آخر يوم فى الامتحانات 

مش وقته ناو :w00t:

روح ذاكر عشان تدخل كلية عدلة :new6:​*


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما لكش دعوة بغيرك خليك فى نفسك
> 
> خلينا فى الل إنت عملته فى نفسك :w00t:
> 
> ...


السؤال الاهم يا هندسة
من 2008 الى 2013
خمس سنوات ضاعوا فى اية
معنى كلامة انة كدة معاة شهادة الاعدادية بس:smil8:


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*نشطاء يتداولون أحد أسئلة امتحان
 «الفيزياء» للثانوية العامة







تداول نشطاء عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، سؤالًا زعموا أنه أحد الأسئلة الواردة بامتحانالفيزياء، المقرر أن يؤديه طلاب الشهادة الثانوية بالقسم العلمي صباح اليوم.

 كانت وزارة التربية والتعليم حذرت كل من ينشر صور امتحانات الثانوية العامة التي يتم تداولها عبر صفحات الغش الإلكتروني، من الوقوع تحت طائلة القرار الجمهوري بقانون رقم 101 الذي ينص على أنه يعاقب بالحبس لمدة عام وغرامة 50 ألف جنيه لكل من يساهم في الغش أو يساعد عليه.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب امتحان الفيزياء لطلبة الثانوية العامة






زعمت صفحة "الغش يجمعنا"، عبر صفحتها على "فيس بوك"، تسريب ورقة أسئلة امتحانات مادة الفيزياء لعام 2016 لطلاب الثانوية العامة، وعلقت الصفحة قائلة: "دول 4 ورقات.. ربنا يكون في عونكم الصراحة".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*«شاومنج وبالغش اتجمعنا» تتداول
 إجابات لـ«الفيزياء» قبل بدء الامتحان
 بنصف ساعة






تداولت صفحات الغش الإلكتروني على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، اليوم الأحد، وأبرزها «شاومنج بيغشش ثانوية عامة، غشاشون فدائيون، وبالغش اتجمعنا»، إجابات امتحان الفيزياء لطلاب الثانوية العامة (نظام حديث)، قبل بدء الامتحان بنصف ساعة.
وتداول مستخدمي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صور امتحان زعموا انه لمادة الفيزياء، ولم يتم التأكد من صحته​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*تداول ورقة أسئلة «علم النفس» بعد بدء امتحان الثانوية بعشر دقائق






نشرت صفحة "بالغش اتجمعنا" وعدد من النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك»، صورة لورقة أسئلة امتحان مادة «علم النفس» للثانوية العامة، من داخل اللجنة، بعد بدء الامتحان بعشر دقائق، حيث تم طمس شعار اللجنة حتى لا يتم التوصل لمقرها كما حدث مع أمتحان مادة الإحصاء.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*التعليم» تتتبع ورقتي امتحان الثانوية للفيزياء وعلم النفس






أكد مصدر مسئول بغرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أنه جارٍ تتبع ورقتي امتحان الفيزياء وعلم النفس اللتين تم نشرهما على صفحات الغش الإليكتروني بعد 5 دقائق من توزيع الامتحان على الطلاب داخل اللجان، لتحديد هوية ومكان الشخص الذي صوّر الامتحان وأرسله عبر "فيس بوك".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (12 يونيو 2016)

*اول رد من التعليم عن الامتحان المتداول
 للفيزياء وعلم النفس للثانوية العامة






نفى محمد سعد نائب رئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة صحة الأسئلة المتداولة عبر صفحة شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة لمادتى الفيزياء وعلم النفس والاجتماع والذى بدأ طلاب النظام الحديث امتحاناتهم فى المادتين. وقال نائب رئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الامتحان المتداول غير صحيح ولا علاقة له بالامتحان الحقيقى للمادتين.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 يونيو 2016)

من 2008 ..............2013 
دولت كنت بشتغل فيهم جميع الشغل وعمرى ما كانت شغلانة اشتغلتها وقلت عليها "توبنا يارب ...شغلانة فقر .....بالعكس بكون فرحان بيها حتى لو ثمنها قليل وفيها تعب كبير ......
وكانت معاى شهادة دبلوم قسم كموبيتر 

2013 قدمت الورق للثانوية العامة ......ودخلت ثانية ثانوى ونجحت 
وجبت فى اللغة العربية ......21 من 24 الترم الاول
الترم الثانى 21 ونصف من 24 
كنت الثانى على المدرسة فى اللغة العربية وباقى المواد زى اى طالب 
فقلت ارجع للثانوية العامة من تانى واذاكر وانجح وتقبى معاى شهادة وخلاص 
دخلت 2014 ثانية ثانوى ...........ذاكرت اربع مواد قبل الامتحان بشهر 
ونجحت فيهم .........
واللغات فقط لم ادخلها كانت فى ظروف تمنعنى من اقعد فى البيت شهرين علشان اخلص سبع مواد..........
سنة 2015 /2016 بمتحن الثلاثة اللغات 


> * يعنى رجعت على أولى ثانوى يعنى و لا من 2013 ل 2016 ثانوية عامة ؟:t9:*


لا رجعت ثانية ثانوى 


> * و هو مسموح لأى حد كدة يرجع ثانوية عامة فى أي وقت ؟؟*


لا طبعا مش اى حد ممكن شخص تركها فى اولى ثانوى ثانية ثانوى ثالثة ثانوى .........ويرجع يكمل 

ممكن اى طالب فى ثانوية عامة ........يكون نجح فى اولى ثانوى وثانية ثانوى ....ويقدم ملف جديد للدبلوم الزراعى او الصناعى او التجارى 

وياخد الاثنين فى سنة واحدة 
الامتحانات مش هتكون فى توقيت واحد 



> * طب لما سيبت الثانوية فى 2008 : سيبتها كدة ؟؟ بدون سبب صريح موجه لوزارة التربية و التعليم ؟؟*


لا روحت لوزير التربية والتعليم ساعتها يسرى الجمل ومعاى بطيخة وقلت له انا زهقت منها 

يا ست الكل انا روحت المدرسة وقلت عايز الملف اسحبه كتبت اقرار باننى سحبت الملف ...وقدمت على الدبلوم 


> *و لما رجعت : رجعت ازاى ؟؟
> 
> قدمت طلب يعنى للوزارة و لا إيه ؟؟*



عملت ملف جديد للمدرسة 
4 صور شخصية 
شهادة ميلاد 
بيان نجاح الثالث الاعدادى من المديرية 
.........الاول الثانوى من  المديرية 
حالة الطالب  ناجح او راسب .....بيان من المديرية 
بس 


> *بأقولك إيه صحيح
> 
> ابقى جاوبنى على الاسئلة فى آخر يوم فى الامتحانات
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
شاومنيج رفع التنسيق 
انا فى شهر ذاكرت انجليزى بقى مستوى الانجليزى بتاعى 65%
وعمال ادح وادح 
ومعاى واحد جاب 43 ونصف السنة اللى فاتت ميعرفش الانجليزى اى دى 


> من 2008 الى 2013
> خمس سنوات ضاعوا فى اية


انا كنت واخد شهادة دبلوم 
وكنت بشتغل بيها


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

*أبرز التويتات والهاشتجات عبر تويتر
 حول تسريب امتحان الفيزياء*


[YOUTUBE]4aHO3C3ET2Q[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

*حتى لا تُعاد امتحانات الثانوية العامة " هذا لن يحدُث "

التعليم إلغاء امتحانات الطلاب فى حالات الغش الجماعى






نبهت وزارة التربية والتعليم على مقدرى الدرجات فى امتحانات الثانوية العامة بإلغاء امتحانات الطلاب المتطابقة إجاباتهم فى مادة أو فى بعض المواد ما يقطع بوجود حالة غش جماعى.

وجاء قرار الوزارة طبقًا لما ورد بالقرار الوزارى رقم (500) لسنة 2014 الصادر بشأن أحوال إلغاء الامتحان والحرمان منه.

وذكرت الوزارة أنه لم يرد من لجان تقدير الدرجات على مستوى الكنترولات بالقطاعات الأربعة، ما يفيد بتطابق إجابات الطلاب فى امتحان مادة اللغة العربية مع نموذج الإجابة المعتمد من الوزارة.

وأهابت وزارة التربية والتعليم الفنى بوسائل الإعلام تحرى الدقة فيما يتم نشره عن أعمال تقدير درجات الطلاب فى امتحانات شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية العامة، حرصًا على مصلحة الطلاب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 يونيو 2016)

*مدرس ثانوية عامة يفجر مفاجأة 
بشأن إمتحان الفيزياء

أكد محمود العربي، مدرس فيزياء، أن امتحان الفيزياء للثانوية العامة، لم يراعِ مستوى الطالب المتوسط، ما يعد مخالفة لشروط الورقة الامتحانية في أنها لابد أن تراعي جميع المستويات.    وأشار العربي في تصريح خاص لـ"فيتو" إلى أن سؤال الدائرة الكهربية الذي اشتكى منه تقريبا كل طلاب الشعبة العلمية، لا توجد طريقة لحله والإجابة عليه في كتاب المدرسة الخاص بالوزارة، مؤكدا أنه متواجد ضمن أسئلة الطلاب الفائقين الموجودة بالكتب الخارجية، لذلك فإن الطالب المتوسط لن يستطيع الإجابة عليه.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (13 يونيو 2016)

*



			وذكرت الوزارة أنه لم يرد من لجان تقدير الدرجات على مستوى الكنترولات بالقطاعات الأربعة، ما يفيد بتطابق إجابات الطلاب فى امتحان مادة اللغة العربية مع نموذج الإجابة المعتمد من الوزارة.

أنقر للتوسيع...



*
*وأشار «بشير»، أنه في حالة تطابق إجابة أي طالب مع نموذج الإجابة الذي تم  تسريبه، سيتم اعتبار الأمر "غش"، ويرسب الطالب في المادة، موضحا أنه من  المستحيل تتطابق إجابة طالب مع نموذج الإجابة بشكل حرفي، مهما كان الطالب  "متفوق".



ودوخينى يا لمونة دوخينى 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> 2013 قدمت الورق للثانوية العامة ......ودخلت ثانية ثانوى ونجحت
> فقلت ارجع للثانوية العامة من تانى واذاكر وانجح وتقبى معاى شهادة وخلاص
> دخلت 2014 ثانية ثانوى ...........ذاكرت اربع مواد قبل الامتحان بشهر
> ونجحت فيهم .........
> ...



*شهادة و خلاص ؟؟

هى الثانوية العامة شهادة ؟؟

دي يا بنى تبلها و تشرب مايتها 

الدبلوم الصناعى و الزراعى و التجارى أحسن منها 

مش فاهمة أنا : شهادة  و خلاص ديه 

________________________

كلمة تانية باللون الاحمر فى الاقتباس : تقصد تالتة صح ؟

___________________________

و بعدين تعالى هنا 

قبل كدة إنت قولت إنك مش عايز تتجوز واحدة دبلوم _ صح ؟؟

إن كان إنت دبلوم كمبيوتر يا بنى _ إيه ناوى تتجوز دكتورة ؟

__________________________

و السؤال الأخير 

إنت لما بقيت محاور : كنت دبلوم كمبيوتر و لا إعدادية ؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2016)

*غش جماعي في امتحان فيزياء الثانوية .. 
والغيطي لوزير التعليم إنت فاشل






عرض الإعلامي محمد الغيطي، صورا للغش الجماعي بامتحانات الثانوية العامة في أحد لجان امتحان الفيزياء. 

وهاجم خلال برنامجه "الخيمة" المذاع عبر فضائية "LTC" مساء الإثنين، وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، قائلا: "فين كلامك يا سيادة الوزير ان مفيش غش وان حالات الغش في الامتحانات فردية أهو قدامك اهو صور للغش الجماعي، مضيفا: "إنتو فشلة في أمكانكم". 

قال الغيطي، إن "أحد أولياء الأمور أصحاب المناصب المرموقة اتصل به وقال له إن ابنه متفوق وتعرض لحالة من الانهيار بسبب وجود حالة غش جماعة في لجنة امتحان الفيزياء ولم يستطيع أن يجاوب".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2016)

*متحدث التعليم يتحدى لم يتم
 تسريب مادة واحدة في امتحانات الثانوية

[YOUTUBE]ngOAQ1hUR0c[/YOUTUBE]

قال بشير حسن، المستشار الإعلامى لوزير التربية والتعليم، إن موضوع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة حُسم من 5 أيام، فقد أصدر المهندس شريف إسماعيل رئيس الوزراء قرار بتشكيل لجنة وزارية لإعادة صياغة منظومةامتحانات الثانوية وتنسيق الالتحاق بالجامعات للعام القادم، وليس العام الحالي.

وتابع "حسن"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي، في برنامج "العاشرة مساءً"، المُذاع على فضائية"دريم"، أن هناك أزمة في الامتحانات والالتحاق بالجامعات، والسبب الذي أوصلنا لمرحلة الغش والتسريب هومنافسة الطلاب على التواجد في أماكن في الجامعة وخاصة كليات القمة.

وأوضح أن الالتحاق بكليات القمة سيكون له معايير ثانية طبقًا للجنة الوزارية التي ستبدأ في العمل، لافتًا إلي أن نشر الامتحان قبل وقت البدء بخمس دقائق فقط يعتبر تسريب، لكن إذا سُرب بعد وقت البدء بخمسة دقائق يكون ليس تسريب ولكن غش، ولا يوجد مادة واحدة من المواد تم تسريبها، وإذا كان لدى أحد دليل على أي مادة تم تسريبها فليتقدم ببلاغ بتوقيت تسريب الامتحان.

وأضاف "نعمل في غرفة عمليات الوزارة بكل شفافية، ويتم الإعلان عن حالات التسريب إذا وقعت وكذلك حالات الغش، وهناك حالات غش عديدة في امتحانات الثانوية".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 يونيو 2016)

*«فومان تشي» تتداول صور
 الإجابة النموذجية لامتحان الفيزياء






نشرت صفحة "فومان تشى" لتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة 2016، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" نموذجًا لإجابة امتحان الفيزياء عليه ختم المطبعة السرية لوزارة التربية والتعليم.

وكانت وزارة التربية والتعليم أصدرت تنبيها مشددًا على كل من ينشر صور امتحانات الثانوية العامة التي يتم تداولها عبر صفحات الغش الإلكتروني حتى لا يقع تحت طائلة القرار الجمهوري بقانون رقم101، الذي ينص على أنه يعاقب بالحبس لمدة عام وغرامة 50  ألف جنيه كل من يسهم في الغش أو يساعد عليه.  
















- - -
 و لا عزاء لتكافؤ الفُرص
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 يونيو 2016)

> *شهادة و خلاص ؟؟
> 
> هى الثانوية العامة شهادة ؟؟
> 
> ...


يا دكتورة ايرينى فى البلد اللى بعيش فيها زمن الشهادات بطل نهائى 
حالياً يا دكتورة اللى عندئنا فى البلد اللى بيشتغل على النت بيعمل حوالى 15 الف جنية فى الشهر ...فهل لو معاة بكالوريس او معاه كلية اداب او تربية 
الخ هيعمل بهذا المبلغ ..؟
انا لا انكر انها لها قيمة هذه الشهادة فى الحياة العملية 
ولكن عندى ناس حصلت على تربية انجليزى اللى بيشتغل فى بيع الملابس 
واللى بيشتغل فى السباكة والكهرباء غير كدة اللى دخل فى شغل ليس له تخصصه نهائى 
انا بقول شهادة وخلاص ثانوية عامة لكم التسريبات والغش والفوضى التعليمية ودخول طلبة فاشلة كليات مرموقة ودخول طلبة متفوقة كليات ليس لها مستقبل وعايزة تقولى دى شهادة محترمة ,,.
انا معاى طلبة فى ثانوية خطهم زى الزفت سواء الانجليزى او العربى 
وجاب مجاميع خيالية فى الثانوية وهو مستغرب من الدرجات اللى واخدها 
وميعرفش حاجة من المناهج .........كل الحكاية وقع فى لجنة كان الغش فيها عادى فيطلع التنسيق بصورة غير مرموقة نهائى 


> * كلمة تانية باللون الاحمر فى الاقتباس : تقصد تالتة صح ؟*


لا أقصد ثانية 


> *و بعدين تعالى هنا
> 
> قبل كدة إنت قولت إنك مش عايز تتجوز واحدة دبلوم _ صح ؟؟
> *


تعالى نشوف كتبت اى 



بايبل333 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى من حوالى شهرين كنت سهران فى الشغل وصحيت مع حوالىالساعة 11 الصبح اتصل والدى وقال **
> موافق......
> قلت مين معاى
> ...



أظن الكلام واضح 
أنا رافض البنات اللى فى الدبلوم لكذا سبب 
اولاً:السن بيكون صغير ...*.لوكانت كبيرة مش هتفرق نهائى هكون مستعد *
ثانيا:ً غالبية البنات متعرفش حاجة عن ربنا 
ثالثاً:الثقافة اللى عاشوا فيها مش بحبها ولا بطيقها نهائى ولا بحب اسمع عنها 
من انحرافات فى السلوك الخلقى 
مثال على ذلك 
كنت راكب عربية وبمشى بجوار مدرسة دبلوم فطلعت بنات شتمت شتائم 
انا كشاب كنت عايز اقلع الجزمة وانزل فيهم كلهم شتائم قذرة فوق ما تتخيلى نهائى فكان سبب لرجوعى للمدرسة الثانوية هذا الامر من ضمن كذا سبب
اخر 


> * إن كان إنت دبلوم كمبيوتر يا بنى _ إيه ناوى تتجوز دكتورة ؟*


لا مش دكتورة وبلاش المبالغة دى 
انا رجعت للثانوية لكذا سبب 
اولاً: انا بحب حب التعلم والاستفادة فى الحياة بصورة كبيرة 
ثانياً:لكى أتقدم لواحدة بعيدة عن نمط الدبلوم حتى تبنى أبناء متعلمين ومثقفين 
ثالثاً:انا رجعت للثانوية علشان التحق بكلية محترمة فى ظروف اصعب مما تتخيلى ""لدرجة ان ابوى بيهددنى انى لو كملت تعليمى هيطردنى من البيت "..

ثقافة البنت اللى فى الدبلوم اللى البلد الذى اعيش فيها ثقافة هشة كلياً 
فى فرق كبير بين البنت اللى فى الدبلوم واللى الثانوى وبعد كدة تدخل كلية
اللى فى الدبلوم عاشت فى ثقافة وأنخرطت فى مدرسة ليس لها هم سواء الشهادة فقط غير كدة الاخلاق المتدنية والاخلاق القذرة والبعد الكامل عن ربنا اللى فى ثانوى او كلية بتكون الغالبية مثقفة ومتفتحة وعاقلة وقريبة من ربنا وومكن تنشى عائلة فى المستقبل لها قيمة اليس كذلك 



> *و السؤال الأخير
> 
> إنت لما بقيت محاور : كنت دبلوم كمبيوتر و لا إعدادية ؟​*



أنتِ شكل حضرتكِ متغاظة من اللون الاصفر :smil15:
اولاً كلمة محاور بتعنى شخص يستطيع الحوار بصورة اكاديمية ليس عن طريق لون فهذا لا يحدد سلوك المحاور او عن طريق اسم شجرى او مثير للاهتمام 
ثانياً:لم كنت محاور كان معاى دبلوم ....انا حزت على ذلك وكان ها من ضمن الاسباب اللى خلتنى ارجع للثانوية فقلت فى نفسى هذا لا يليق انا اكون رتبة محاور ومعاى دبلوم كموبيتر لازم اكمل علشان انمى العقلية الفكرية 


"انا كان من الممكن ادخل كليات نظام المفتوح ومعاهد خاصة من خلال الدبلوم وكلية لاهوت دينى الخ ........رفضت كلياً
اولا سبب انها من اجل المال 
ثانيا عبارة عن شهادة وخلاص مش بدرس علشان تكون فى حياتى العملية اشتغل بيها لا بل علشان اتفشخر بيها قدام اى حد 
وانا مش بحب اسلوب الفشخرة هذا 


الخلاصة :انا قراءت كثير والكثير عن اختيار شريك الحياة وسمعت عظات كثيرة جداً وكلهم بيمكلوا بعض وهذا ما يميز عن المسيحيية وجدت كيف اختار شريك الحياة بصورة صحيحية 
فمش هتجوز واحدة علشان جمالها اوفلوس عندها كثير 
بالرغم انى عندى بنات فى شارعنا بيتمنوا اتقدم لهم جملات واب كل واحدة معاه ثروة كبيرة فانا رافض هذا المبدا 


*انا عايز واحدة تكملنى يا اخت ايرينى فى حياتى مش مهم الشهادة اى بالظبط المهم انها تبنى معاى بيت مسيحى صح وعلى يقيين 
يعنى عايز واحدة اجتماعية وتكون يتحب القراءة والثقافة وتحب المسيح اكثر منى بكثير وحجات تانية 
انا علشان كدة بكمل فى ثانوية علشان اكمل فى كلية علشان اتقدم لوحدة من المستوى 

واسف على الاطالة 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (15 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج يظهر في بث مباشر لرواد صفحته 
مرتدياً قناعا






قدم أدمن صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" منذ قليل، بثاً مباشراً استمر لدقائق قليلة أجاب خلاله على عدة أسئلة موجهة من رواد صفحته.

وظهر "شاومينج" مرتدياً قناعاً يخفي ملامحه بالكامل، ولم يظهر خلال البث سوي عينيه فقط، حتى لا يتعرف أحد على شخصيته.

وأكد "شاومينج"، خلال البث المباشر، أنه طالب في الصف الأول الثانوي، وأنه لا يخاف نهائياً من فكرة مطاردته من الجهات الامنية، وقال: "مش خايف يتقبض عليا ومش خايف من حد".

وأضاف "شاومينج" أنه لن يتوقف عن مساعدة طلاب الثانوية العامة بنشر الامتحانات وإجاباتها، لافتاً إلى أن هذا الأمر سيتكرر أيضا العام المقبل.

وعن إغلاق الصفحة الرئيسية لشاومينج والتي كانت تضم أكثر من نصف مليون شخص ، قال "شاومينج" إن الصفحة مغلقة مؤقتاً فقط ولكنها ستعود من جديد قريباً.

ورفض شاومينج الإجابة على سؤال أحد رواد الصفحة بشأن كيفية حصوله على الامتحانات التي ينشرها على صفحته.

وتوقف البث المباشر بعد دقائق قليلة، ثم كتب أدمن الصفحة رسالة نصها كالتالي: "حاليا أمن الدولة حددت مكاني وجايين يقبضوا عليا، أنا هفضل ف بيتي مستنيهم، هتوحشوني جدا .. مع السلامة". وأضاف: "الناس اللي حددت مكاني أثناء البث المباشر.. أحب أقولكم.. أنا مستسلم وهفضل فى مكاني بس خلاص"  






شاومينج يظهر في بث مباشر لرواد صفحته مرتدياً قناعا.. ويؤكد: أمن الدولة جايين يقبضوا عليا



*


----------



## كليماندوس (15 يونيو 2016)

*برغم تكرار حالات الغش الجماعى و الغش الالكترونى ...

«التعليم» نتيجة العينة العشوائية للفيزياء «صادمة»






قالت مصادربالتعليم إن نتيجة العينة العشوائية والتي تمت على 15 ألف ورقة إجابة لم تتجاوز نسبة النجاح فيها 80% وهي نسبة سيئة مقارنة بنتيجة العام الماضي كانت 88%، وقد شملت العينة العشوائية أوراق إجابة لمستويات مختلفة من الطلاب والمدارس الخاصة والتجريبية والحكومية العادية.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أنه من المتوقع أن يتم تعديل توزيع درجات بعض جزئيات الامتحان بعد عرض نتيجة العينة العشوائية على الوزير، خاصة أن هناك حجرات تقدير كانت نسبة النجاح في المظاريف التي صححوها لا تتجاوز 48% من إجمالي أوراق الإجابات في هذه المظاريف وهي النسبة التي صدمت مصححي المادة.​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا رجعت للثانوية لكذا سبب
> اولاً: انا بحب حب التعلم والاستفادة فى الحياة بصورة كبيرة
> ثانياً:لكى أتقدم لواحدة بعيدة عن نمط الدبلوم حتى تبنى أبناء متعلمين ومثقفين
> ثالثاً:انا رجعت للثانوية علشان التحق بكلية محترمة فى ظروف اصعب مما تتخيلى ""لدرجة ان ابوى بيهددنى انى لو كملت تعليمى هيطردنى من البيت "..
> ...




*ربنا يوفقك و يحقق لك الل انت عايزه 

المهم : انت السنة ديه ح تخلص ثانوية عامة ؟؟:t9:

و لا مقسمها على سنتين ؟؟:t9:

أصل بأشوف ليك مشاركات الساعة 2 الفجر !!! و تانى يوم عندك امتحان 9 الصبح !!! :closedeye

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2016)

*بالنسبة لموضوع الغش 

على فكرة : الغبى طول عمره غبى حتى لو اديته الامتحان و اجابته 

انا اعرف واحد جاب جيد فى المعهد الفنى الصناعى 

و بعدين هو حكى ان فيه ناس اديته الامتحان قبلها بيوم بالليل 

الحقيقة استغربت : جاب جيد و ما جابش امتياز و هو معاه الامتحان _ اومال لو ما كانش معاه الامتحان كان جاب ايه ؟؟:cry2:
​*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 يونيو 2016)

تكبير الصورة معاينة الأبعاد الأصلية.





رصد  "اخبار التعليم" ، عبر صفحات المعلمين على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك  ، صورة مسربة لورقة اجابة احد طلاب الثانوية العامة ، من داخل كنترول  اسيوط ، بعد تصحيحها مع ظهور جزء من الرقم السري للورقة.

وتشير  الورقة الى حصول صاحبها على الدرجة النهائية في امتحان مادة اللغة العربية ،  الذي أداه طلاب النظام الحديث للثانوية العامة يوم 5 يونيو 2016.

وأكد  ناشر هذه الورقة ، أنه أحد مصححي المادة في إحدى مجموعات التصحيح في  كنترول اسيوط ، موضحاً أنه كان مسئول جمع الدرجات في مجموعته.

وقال :  إن عدد الاوراق التي صادفها خلال عمله ، والتي حصل اصحابها على الدرجة  النهائية في اللغة العربية ، لا يقل عن 40 ورقة في مجموعته فقط ، واضاف ان  هذا يدل على ارتفاع اعداد الطلاب الذين حصلوا على الدرجة النهائية في اللغة  العربية.

جدير بالذكر أن خروج هذه الورقة من الكنترول و نشرها على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك يتنافى تماماً مع السرية الواجب توافرها  اثناء أعمال التصحيح وجمع الدرجات.


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *وأكد  ناشر هذه الورقة ، أنه أحد مصححي المادة في إحدى مجموعات التصحيح في  كنترول اسيوط ، موضحاً أنه كان مسئول جمع الدرجات في مجموعته.
> 
> جدير بالذكر أن خروج هذه الورقة من الكنترول و نشرها على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك يتنافى تماماً مع السرية الواجب توافرها  اثناء أعمال التصحيح وجمع الدرجات.*


*هذه الحركه ككل لا تعنى اى شىء بالمره
فهى ليست دليل على شىء 
كما ان السرية موجودة بدليل عدم اظهار الرقم السرى كاملا - و حتى لو ظهر كاملا فنحن لا نعرف مرادف الرقم السرى على الطبيعة حتى نقول هذه ورقة فلان و هذه درجاته
فما الذى قالته هذه الصورة ؟
من الوارد ان يحصل طلاب على الدرجات النهائية فى مادة 
كما انها ليست دليل على عدم امكانية التبديل مثلا و ايضا ليست دليل ارتفاع عموم درجات الطلاب فى هذه المادة
 فا بكل تاكيد هناك طلاب راسبون " بغض النظر عن اسباب كل فرد "
اراها محاوله يائسة لمداراه شىء خبيث - كما ناشر الصورة لم يدلى باى معلومات عن من يكون شخصيا 
علما بانه بيتم اخذ عينات عشوائية لمراجعة كل عمليات التصحيح و المراجعة و الجمع من قبل عدة موجهين للمادة من قبل الادرارة و المديرية ( هذا يُعد سر من اسرار اعمال الكنترولات عموما )*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*خبر صادم يكشف سر عمليات الغش المُمنهجة و المدروسه






كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن المسئولين عن الثانوية العامة والدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التعليم تلقوا مذكرة من أحد العاملين بمحافظة أسيوط، يدعى «م.ع»، يؤكد من خلالها أن مديرية التربية والتعليم وكنترولات الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ وب»، ولجنة إدارة الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط هذا العام تحكمها وتديرها مافيا محصنة بقيادة أحد كبار المسئولين بالوزارة.
وكشفت المذكرة أن عبدالفتاح أبوشامة وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم ورئيس قطاع الثانوية العامة بأسيوط، مسقط رأسه مركز البداري من بيت أبوشامة، ومدينة البدارى هى التى حدث بها الغش تحت تهديد السلاح، وخاصة لجنة الجهاد الابتدائية بالبداري، ولجنة البداري، ومدرسة البدارى الثانوية المشتركة، لإرضاء أولياء الأمور بالبدارى.
وتساءل صاحب المذكرة: «لماذا لم تحقق الوزارة حول اعتذار رئيس لجنة السير بلجنة الجهاد الابتدائية عن العمل فى بداية الدور الأول للامتحانات عام 2016».
وقال صاحب المذكرة المقدمة لوزير التعليم، إنه يوجد مسئول كبير فى محافظة أسيوط، ويدعى «ج. ش» يعمل رئيسًا لإحدى اللجان لأكثر من 8 سنوات، وهو أيضًا مسقط رأسه فى مدينة البدارى، وخلال السنوات الثلاث السابقة كان الغش «على عينك يا تاجر»، ومع ذلك كرمته الوزارة هذا العام ومنحته منصبًا أكبر.
وكشفت مصادر مطلعة بديوان عام الوزارة أن «ج. ش» والذى على صلة وثيقة بقيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم، يقوم بتفصيل لجان الثانوية كل عام فى أحد مراكز أسيوط لخدمة عشيرته وأحبابه، وأضاف صاحب المذكرة: «أبناؤنا الطلبة والطالبات ببندر أسيوط وباقى مراكز محافظة أسيوط تظلموا من الامتحانات علشان مفيهاش غش مثل لجان بعينها فى البدارى». وكشف عن كارثة جديدة، حيث إن المسئولين عن الثانوية العامة جميعهم أقارب وتجمعهم قرية واحدة هى قرية موشا مركز أسيوط.
فكنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ2015» برئاسة هشام طاهر من قرية موشا مركز أسيوط، وكنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «ب 2015»، برئاسة محمود خليفة، ومشرف عام لجنة إدارة الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط 2015 هو أصيل طاهر وشقيق رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «أ» هشام طاهر.
أما كنترول الشهادة الإعدادية العامة 2016 برئاسة محمود عبد الحافظ، وهو ابن شقيقة محمود خليفة رئيس كنترول الثانوية العامة قطاع أسيوط «ب»، وعلى هذا المقياس نجد الأعضاء العاملين بتلك اللجان سالفة الذكر أكثر من 90%  منهم من قرية موشا.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التربية والتعليم أنا ماشي.. 
ومنه لله اللي كان السبب






تشتبه التحقيقات بواقعة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة في اثنين من القيادات الكبرى بوزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، وحققت النيابة لمدة يومين مع المشتبه بهما، ويرجح توجيه الاتهام لهما رسميًا خلال الأسبوع الجاري.
وكشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ«البوابة» عن أن الوزير الدكتور الهلالى الشربيني، استدعى الموظفين الكبيرين إلى مكتبه، وحدثت مشادة كلامية شملت هجومًا حادًا من الوزير عليهما إلى درجة أنه صرخ في وجههما: «منكم لله.. إنتم اللى ورطتونى، أنا متأكد إنى ماشى قريب بسببكم».
وقالت المصادر، إن الوزير أصبح واثقًا من أنه بصدد الإقالة في أقرب وقت، وهناك تعليمات رئاسية بالإطاحة بعدد من القيادات على إثر فضيحة تسريب الامتحانات التي تضرب النظام التعليمى في مقتل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*القبض على صاحب صفحة 
شاومينج بيغشش الثانوية العامة






تمكنت الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق بالدقهلية، من ضبط طالب بكلية الحاسبات والمعلومات بتهمة إدارة صفحة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك، تحت مسمى شاومينج بيغشش الثانوية العامة لنشر إجابات الثانوية العامة، وتسريب أسئلة الامتحان. وعلى الفور أمر اللواء عاصم حمزة مدير أمن الدقهلية بتقنين الإجراءات لضبط المتهم، و تمكن ضباط الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق، بالاشتراك مع ضباط مركز دكرنس من ضبط محمود م ع ا 23 سنة طالب بكلية الحاسبات والمعلومات، بمسكنه وبحوزته 2 هاتف محمول، وبفحصهما تبين وجود دلائل وآثار على قيامه بتسريب الأسئلة والإجابات، وتم التحفظ على المتهم، وتم تحرير المحضر رقم 4759 لسنة 2016 إدارى مركز دكرنس، وجار عرضه على النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات.

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يونيو 2016)

*السر وراء تسريبات الثانوية العامة






ثمة خلافات شخصية وتصفية حسابات بين الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، وأحد قيادات الوزارة، وراء أزمة تسريبات امتحانات الثانوية العامة منذ يومها الأول.
الحرب داخل الوزارة بدأت قبل أسبوعين من بداية امتحانات الثانوية، بعد أن قرر الشربيني، تشكيل لجنة من الوزارة للتحقيق في تحصيل إحدي المدارس وتسمى «مالفرن مصر الدولية» – مملوكة لقيادة بالوزارة- المصروفات بالجنيه الاسترليني، ووضعها إعلانات دعاية، بحسب تأكيدات أحد المصادر بالوزارة لـ«البديل».
بعد معاينة اللجنة مكان المدرسة، اتضح أنها ما زالت تحت الإنشاء، وأن فصول المدرسة غير جاهزة للتشغيل واستقبال الطلاب؛ نظرًا لاستمرار أعمال التشطيبات، وعدم احتوائها على أثاث مدرسي، وتبين للجنة أن المعامل غير مكتملة، ولم يتم الانتهاء من أعمال التجهيز والتركيب للأدوات والأجهزة الخاصة بها، ما دعى الوزير لمخاطبة الممثل القانوني لـ«مالفرن مصر الدولية» بسرعة رفع الإعلانات الموجودة على الطريق؛ لأن هذا الكيان التعليمي لم يرخص له بعد، ولم يكتسب حق الصفة القانونية، كما أنه لم يحدد المرحلة التعليمية أو حتى نوعية التعليم الذي ستقدمه المدرسة للطلاب.
بعد تصدي الوزير لإجراءات عمل المدرسة، جاء رد المسؤول الوزاري بتسريبات الامتحانات، التي تضمنت الأسئلة وإجاباتها النموذجية، في سابقة أولى من نوعها، بحسب المصدر الذي فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، مضيفا أن اجتماعا حدث بين الوزير والقيادات خلال الأيام الماضية، شهد مشادات بينهم، ما سيترتب عليه عملية تغيير في القيادات بعد انتهاء الامتحانات.
قال الدكتور كمال مغيث، الخبير التربوي، إنه لا يستبعد تورط أحد قيادات وزارة التعليم في تسريب الامتحانات، مضيفا: «لو صحت الواقعة، فعلى الوزير أن يقدم استقالته».
وأوضح مغيث لـ«البديل»: «مع وجود الشخصيات الضعيفة، وغياب معايير العدالة، وعدم وجود اتجاه محدد في منظومة التعليم، نتوقع الأسوأ»، متابعا: «لو رحلت القيادات، لا ننتظر أن ينصلح حال التعليم، في ظل منظومة تدار بعقلية الستينيات، مقابل عقلية الطالب الذي يستخدم أدوات العصر الحديث في عمليات الغش الإلكتروني».​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يونيو 2016)

*الداخلية تغلق أكثر من 60 صفحة إلكترونية 
*

*لتسريب امتحانات الثانوية*



*صرحت مصادر أمنية بوزارة الداخلية، أن الادارة العامة لتكنولوجيا  المعلومات نجحت فى غلق أكثر من 60 صفحة مسئولة عن تسريب الامتحانات مؤخراً،  وتم ضبط القائمين على هذه الصفحات، مؤكدة أنه بالرغم من الانتشار السريع  للصفحات وكثرتها، إلا أن الأجهزة الأمنية تلاحقها باستمرار. وأضافت المصادر  فى تصريحات لليوم السابع، أنه يتم الاستعانة بالتقنيات الحديثة من فحص  فنى، وتتبع البصمة الإلكترونية، لضبط العناصر المتورطة فى إنشاء صفحات على  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، يقومون من خلالها بارتكاب بعض الجرائم  والمخالفات والتى من بينها تسريب أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية العامة  وإجاباتها. وكشفت المصادر أنه من أشهر صفحات الغش وتسريب الامتحانات التى  تم غلقها على مدار الأيام الماضية، ضبط فتاة من بورسعيد ضمن القائمين على  إدارة صفحة "As You Like" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" لتسريب  أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة والأزهرية، وضبط أدمن صفحة "بالغش  اتجمعنا"، و"يوم المعجنة" وصفحة "أدق سماعة بلوتوث لامتحانات الثانوية  العامة بأرخص سعر"، وصفحة "مهايطى بيغشش الثانوية العامة"، والقبض على  أدمن" صفحة "شاومينج" وأدمن صفحة ( Donia Yosseuf ) .
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 يونيو 2016)

*بعد كارثة تسريبات الامتحانات.. تعرف على
 أشهر القيادات الإخوانية بـ التربية والتعليم






رغم تصريحات وزراء التربية والتعليم الفني السابقين، عن تطهير وزارة التربية والتعليم من القيادات الإخوانية التي تغلغلت في أعماق الوزارة بداية من تولى إبراهيم غنيم حقبة وزارة التربية والتعليم فى عهد الإخوان، إلا أن مازالت أصابعهم تدير داخل قطاعات الوزارة، وعلى رأس هذه القطاعات المطبعة السرية وإدارة الامتحانات، مثلما كشفت الداخلية أن المسؤول عن تسريب الإمتحانات هو (ع.م) رئيس قسم بالمطبعة السرية والذي دخل إلى المطبعة السرية مع تولى حكم الإخوان.   وكشفت مصادر خاصة بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، عن سلسلة الإخوان داخل الوزارة والتى لم يتم القضاء عليها حتى الآن، وقال المصدر إنهم يتواجدون في القطاعات التي توجد بها ربح مال بكثرة مثل المطبعة السرية، قطاع الكتب والإدارة العامة للامتحانات.   قالت المصادر إنه يوجد قيادة كبيرة داخل التوجيه المالي والإداري بالوزارة ولا تتغير بتغير الوزراء، وتدعى (س.ع) وجاء إلى ديوان الوزارة بواسطة من محمد البلتاجى القيادي الإخواني المحبوس الآن،ومازالت هذه القيادة مستمرة فى منصبها رغم علامات الاستفهام التي توجد حولها.   وأضاف أنه يوجد ثلاث قيادات داخل قطاع الكتب وهما (م.د)، (أ.ر)، (ج.ب)، تم تعينهم أيضا فى عهد إبراهيم غنيم وزير التربية والتعليم الإخوانى السابق ومازالوا موجودين حتى الآن داخل مناصبهم.   وأشار المصدرالى كارثة أخرى وهو وجود أكثر من 30 عائلة داخل الديون من بينهم عائلة (ط.م) الشهيرة داخل الديوان ومجمل الموظفين داخل العائلات يصل لأكثر من 150 عاملا، مؤكدا أن لهم أتباعهم داخل الديوان.   وأشار إلى أن مجموعة من العاملين داخل الديوان، وقدموا كشوفا بهذه الأسماء إلا أن الوزراء وأجهزة الأمن بالوزارة كانت تقابل ذلك بـ"إهمال شديد" والدليل على ذلك استمرار هؤلاء القيادات داخل مناصبهم مما نتج عنه تسريب الامتحانات منذ عام 2014 مثلما أكدت وزارة الداخلية.   وتابع المصدر أن هؤلاء القيادات يعملون على تعطيل المصلحة العاملة، ولم يقومون بعرض كامل الأمور على السلطة المختصة مما ينتج عنه تدهور العملية التعليمية التى وصلت إلى هذا الحد الآن.  ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

*الطلاب «الغش للركب» .. إجابات 
«الفرنساوي» على حوائط الفصول






أبدى طلاب الثانوية العامة بمدارس محافظة القليوبية، ارتياحهم لسهولة امتحاني اللغة الفرنسية والألمانية والاقتصاد، مؤكدين أن الامتحان جاء في مستوى الطالب المتوسط، معبرين عن ارتياحهم لسهولة الامتحان.
فيما أبدى بعض الطلاب غضبهم من تسريب امتحان اللغة الفرنسية، مؤكدين أن الامتحان تم تسريبه قبل الامتحان بفتره، وأن بعض الطلاب كانو يتداولون إجابات الامتحان.
وأكد بعض الطلاب أن إجابات الامتحان تم كتابتها على حوائط الفصول وأن الغش كان هو السمة الأساسية لامتحان اليوم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

*طالبة تلقى ورقة أسئلة الفرنساوى لوالدتها من شباك لجنتها*

[YOUTUBE]TO7WFp78iRY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب جديد رغم سجن رئيس المطبعة السرية / حالفين ما يستمر الوزير فى مكانة

طالب أقسم بالله امتحان الفرنساوى كان معانا من الساعة 7 ونص






تلقت بوابة "الفجر"، رسالة من أحد طلاب الثانوية العامة، يؤكد خلالها أن امتحان اللغة الأجنبية الثانية "فرنساوى" كان بحوزة الطلاب من الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحا.

وأضاف الطالب الذي رفض ذكر اسمه خلال رسالته للفجر: أقسم بالله امتحان الفرنساوى كان معانا من الساعة سابعة ونصف الصبح بكل كلمة بكل حرف.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» سنعيد امتحانات اليوم في هذه الحاله






أعلن قيادات بوزارة التربية والتعليم، لجميع الصحفيين المكلفين بتغطية أخبار وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن الوزارة تعمل الآن على التأكد من مدى تسرب امتحانات الثانوية التي أداها الطلاب اليوم من عدمه، لافتاً إلى أنه إذا تأكدت الوزارة من تسريبها قبل بدء الامتحان، سيتم الإعلان رسميًا عن إعادة الامتحانات المسربة.

وأكدوا أن الوزارة ستتعامل بكل شفافية مع الرأي العام ووسائل الإعلام، وستعلن الحقيقة أيًا كانت.

جدير بالذكر أن صفحات الغش تداولت صورة امتحان اللغة الفرنسية اليوم قبل توزيعه باللجان بنصف ساعة، كما تداولت صفحات الغش نموذج إجابة الاقتصاد بتوزيع الدرات قبل الامتحان بنصف ساعة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

*ارتباك في «التعليم» بسبب أنباء تسريب امتحان الاقتصاد






سيطرت حالة من القلق والتوتر على قيادات غرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التربية والتعليم، بسبب أنباء تداول تسريب امتحان الاقتصاد قبل بدء اللجنة بنصف ساعة.

وأكد مسئول بغرفة العمليات المركزية أنه لم يتم اتخاذ أي قرار حول موقف الامتحان لحين التأكد بشكل قاطع من صحة تسريب الامتحان من عدمه.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يونيو 2016)

هو الفرنساوى جاء سهل بصراحة بس الاحلى ان فى طالب بليد جنبى نزل تحت وطلع حل الامتحان كله 
بلد عسل مصر دى


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يونيو 2016)

الميزة اللى فى الفرنساوى انه الغالبية من الاسئلة الاختيارى 
فيترى الوزارة كيف هتتعامل مع هذا الامر.؟
هل ستقول ان طالب حل الاختيارى كله صح ولم يغلط فى واحدة ينزل فى المادة.؟مهما كان درجة التفوق.؟


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

*امنع الضحك ...


مفاجأة.. المتهم بتسريبات الثانوية العامة حاصل على مؤهل متوسط






كشفت مصادر بديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني، أن "عاطف.ع" المتهم بتسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة حاصل على مؤهل متوسط.   وأضاف المصدر أن المتهم دخل المطبعة السرية عام 2009 وتم استبعاده منها عام 2014 بعد تورطه في قضية فساد كبرى داخل المطبعة، وكان جزاءه الحرمان من الترقية ودخول المطبعة لمدة عام كامل.   وأكدت المصادر أنه رجع إلى المطبعة السرية في عام 2015 وتولى مهام رئاسة قسم داخل المطبعة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

*على عكس الخبر بالمشاركة 232 - شاومنج نفذ تهديداتة و لازم نظام الامتحانات يتغير

مصدر بـ التعليم يعترف امتحانا الفرنساوي
 والاقتصاد تسربا قبل موعدهما ولن نلغيهما






اصبح في حكم المؤكد أن وزارة التربية والتعليم لن تلغي امتحاني الاقتصاد واللغة الفرنسية لطلاب الصف الثالت الثانوي العام، اللذين أداهما الطلاب اليوم، رغم اعتراف الوزارة على لسان عدة مسئولين أن الامتحانين تسربا قبل الوقت الأصلي.

وقال مصدر مسئول بالوزارة لـ"البوابة نيوز"، إن إلغاء أي امتحان "قرار ليس سهلا" ولا نريد تكرار سيناريو التربية الدينية لعدم إثارة الرأي العام، خاصة وأن عدد المستفيدين من تسريب الامتحانين ليس بالقدر الوافي الذي يجبر الوزارة على إلغاء الامتحانين، مضيفا أن الكنترولات سوف تبدأ السبت المقبل فى تصحح العينة العشوائية للمادتين اللغة الثانية والاقتصاد، على أن يتم تحرير محاضر للإجابات المطابقة ورصدها فى كافة الكنترولات.
واعترف المصدر بأن غرفة عمليات الوزارة رصدت فى الثامنة والثلث من صباح اليوم تسريب امتحان مادة اللغة الفرنسية أى قبل بدء الوقت الأصلي بـ40 دقيقة، إضافة إلى رصدها لأسئلة من امتحان الاقتصاد قبل موعده بساعيتن.

وأعلن المصدر، أن الوزارة اتخذت كافة الاجراءات القانونية بعد تسريب الامتحانين، حيث تم إبلاغ الجهات المعنية على رأسها النيابة العامة وبعض الجهات الأخرى، مشيرا إلى أن الوزارة رصدت عددا من حالات الغش الإلكترونى اليوم وصلت إلى ما يقرب من 20 حالة غش، مؤكدا أن الجهات المعنية بغلق صفحات التواصل الاجتماعى، أغلقت عددا من الفصحات اليوم وتم إبلاغ الجهات.

وكشف المصدر، عن أن محتوى الأسئلة الذى تم تداوله عبر صفحات التواصل الاجتماعى عبارة عن مضمون الامتحانات، مؤكدا أن الوزارة وضعت سيناريو بعد تسريب امتحان مادة التربية الدينية، تمثل فى أنه لو تكررت الواقعة أثناء امتحان مادة اللغة الأجنبية فإن الوزارة كانت ستلغى كافة الامتحانات وتتم إعادتها مرة أخرى.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*«شاومينج» تنشر امتحان «الجيولوجيا» 
التجريبي للثانوية العامة






نشرت صفحة «شاومينج بيغشش الأزهر والعام» على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، صورًا لنموذج امتحان تزعم أنه الامتحان التجريبي لوزارة التربية والتعليم في مادة «الجيولوجيا» لطلاب الثانوية العامة 2016، والذي من المقرر أن يؤديه طلاب القسم العلمي غدًا الأحد.

يذكر أن صفحة «شاومينج بيغشش الأزهر والعام» هي إحدى الصفحات المتخصصة في الغش الإلكتروني، وقامت بتسريب عدد من امتحانات الثانوية العامة حتى الآن، ليتحول الأمر إلى ظاهرة مثيرة للجدل.  






















​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*و نواصل المهزلة

«شاومينج» يزعم وجود أخطاء
 كارثية بنموذج إجابة الجغرافيا

نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش الأزهر والعام" مجموعة من الصور لنموذج إجابة امتحان الجغرافيا للثانوية العامة مختوما بختم المطبعة السرية لوزارة التربية والتعليم.

وأكدت الصفحة أن هناك أخطاء كارثية في نموذج إجابة الجغرافيا الذي سيتم التصحيح عليه، وأن جميع القطاعات استجابت للتصحيح مع تعديل النموذج ما عدا قطاع الإسكندرية.






























​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*يا بلاش - بلا دروس ،  بلا مذكرات ... 

شومينج «امتحان الديناميكا وصل وتمنه كارت شحن بـ100 جنيه»







زعمت صفحة «شومينج بيغشش الأزهر والعام» منذ قليل، وصول امتحان الديناميكا الخاص بشعبة الرياضيات للثانوية العامة إليها.

وأكدت الصفحة أن من يريد الحصول على الامتحان يرسل لها «كارت شحن» بـمائة جنيه، وحددت عدد الأشخاص الذين ستبيع لهم الامتحان، وهم 100 شخص فقط.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*استمرار التسريب للامتحانات " رغم سجن رئيس المطبعة السرية "







سرّبت «صفحات الغش الإلكترونى» أسئلة امتحانَى «اللغة الفرنسية» و«الاقتصاد» للنظام الحديث لـ«الثانوية العامة»، فى فضيحة جديدة تنضم لقائمة وزارة التربية والتعليم منذ بدء الامتحانات، وذلك قبل بدء الوقت الأصلى للامتحان فى التاسعة صباحاً بساعتين، وسط حالة من الارتباك الشديد لدى قيادات «الثانوية»، خاصة أن تسريب الامتحانات قبل موعدها يعنى إلغاءها وإعادتها مرة أخرى أسوة بما حدث مع «التربية الدينية».

وحاول مسئولو الوزارة التكتم على تسريب الأسئلة قبل موعدها حتى نهاية الوقت الأصلى للامتحان، لكن مع افتضاح الأمر وزيادة نشر صور الامتحان على مواقع التواصل، رضخت وأقرت بالتسريب وإمكانية إلغاء الامتحانين وإعادتهما مرة أخرى.

وقال مصدر مسئول بالوزارة لـ«الوطن»، رداً على سؤال حول إمكانية إلغاء باقى الامتحانات، إن «كل شىء وارد جداً»، فى إشارة إلى أن الوزارة تدرس فعلياً اتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء باعتبار أن ما حدث أمس فى الاقتصاد والفرنساوى سوف يتكرر مجدداً، خاصة أن التسريب يتم قبل الموعد الأصلى وهناك قيادات من المطبعة السرية المسئولة عن طبع الأسئلة محبوسون بالسجن بتهمة التسريب، ما يشير إلى أن هناك مَن يتعمد تسريب الامتحانات لإظهار أن المحبوسين ليس لديهم ذنب فى التسريب السابق.

وانكشف أمر تسريب أسئلة الاقتصاد والفرنساوى تحديداً، بعدما انتشر نموذج للإجابة على صفحات الغش الإلكترونى قبل الوقت الأصلى لامتحان الاقتصاد وبعد الوقت الأصلى لامتحان الفرنساوى بنحو 5 دقائق فقط، ما فسره مسئول بالوزارة لـ«الوطن» بأن أسئلة الامتحان كانت بحوزة أحد الأشخاص وقام بحلها ونشرها، لأنه لن يستطيع أحد حل الامتحان بالكامل بعد بدء الوقت الأصلى.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*الدرجة العظمى والصغرى لمواد الثانوية العامة


ننشر لطلاب الشهادة الثانوية الدرجة العظمى والصغرى لكل مواد الثانوية العامة 2016، وفقا لآخر القرارات الوزارية التي صدرت بخصوص ذلك، حيث تمثل العظمى، الدرجة النهائية في المادة، والصغرى درجة النجاح التي إذا حصل الطالب على أقل منها يعتبر راسبا في المادة، ونوضحها فيما يأتى:

المواد الأساسية:
1- اللغة العربية، الدرجة العظمى (80 درجة)، والصغرى (40 درجة)
2 – اللغة الأجنبية الأولى، الدرجة العظمى (50 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (25 درجة)
3 – اللغة الأجنبية الثانية، الدرجة العظمى (40 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (20 درجة)

المواد الادبية:
1 – التاريخ، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
2 – الجغرافيا، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
3 – الفلسفة والمنطق، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
4 – علم النفس والاجتماع، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)

مواد علمى رياضة:
1 – الكيمياء، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
2 – الفيزياء، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
3 – الرياضيات التطبيقية، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
4 – الرياضيات البحتة، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)

مواد علمى علوم:
1 – الكيمياء، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
2 – الفيزياء، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
3 – الأحياء، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)
4 – الجيولوجيا، الدرجة العظمى (60 درجة)، الدرجة الصغرى (30 درجة)

مواد عامة: هي مواد نجاح ورسوب ولكن لاتضاف إلى المجموع:
1 – التربية الدينية، الدرجة العظمى (25 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (12.5 درجة)
2 – التربية الوطنية، الدرجة العظمى (25 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (12.5 درجة)
3 – الاقتصاد والاحصاء، الدرجة العظمى (50 درجة)، والدرجة الصغرى (25 درجة)​*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*على خلفية الاصرار على التسريبات و الصرعات الداخلية ضد وزير التعليم " لخلعه "

وزير التربية والتعليم يصدر قرارًا






أصدر الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، قرارًا بوقف قبول طلبات جديدة للترخيص إنشاء مدارس أو استحداث أقسام بالمدارس الخاصة القائمة، لتدريس المناهج ذات الطبيعة الخاصة «الدولية» بكل أنواعها.

ونص القرار على أن هذا الوقف يكون مؤقتًا لحين الانتهاء من دراسة طلبات الترخيص المقدمة قبل صدور هذا القرار، ولحين وضع ضوابط جديدة لتنظيم هذه النوعية من المدارس.



*


----------



## كليماندوس (25 يونيو 2016)

*برايى - قرار صائب ...
رغم تاخره ، لكن اصداره خير من عدم اصداره
و لا اعادة لامتحانات الثانوية العامة رغم الاحداث و التسريبات و التى لا زالت​*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يونيو 2016)

*شاومنج تواصل تحديها لـ التعليم هنسرب امتحان الديناميكا الساعة 8 30






فى تحد جديد لوزارة التربية والتعليم، زعمت صفحة "شاومنج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، إحدى الصفحات المختصة بتسريب الامتحانات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أنها سوف تقوم بتسريب امتحان الديناميكا للثانوية العامة الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحاً، قبل بدء دخول اللجان بنصف ساعة. وكتبت الصفحة: "استنونا الساعةظ¨:ظ£ظ  .. بتوع الديناميكا ياريت تتطمنوا". الجدير بالذكر أن محمد سعد، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للتعليم الثانوى ونائب رئيس امتحانات الثانوية العامة، قد أكد أن امتحان الديناميكا المسرب على صفحات التواصل الأجتماعى مزيف ولا يمت للامتحان بأى صلة فى الوقت الذى تم تداول العديد من الأسئلة .​*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يونيو 2016)

*تسريب امتحان الديناميكا للثانوية العامة قبل
 بدئه بساعتين






وتداولت صفحات الغش الالكتروني عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، قبل ساعتين من بدء الامتحان، بعض الأسئلة والإجابات، التي زعمت أنها من الامتحان الذي سيؤديه الطلاب، وبعد بدء الامتحان تداولت صورًا للسؤالين الأول والثاني من داخل إحدى اللجان، مطابقة لما نشرته من قبل.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يونيو 2016)

*«بالغش اتجمعنا» 
تنشر إجابات امتحان «الديناميكا»

نشرت صفحة "بالغش اتجمعنا" نموذج إجابات ادعت أنه الخاص بامتحان الديناميكا لشعبة الرياضيات، الذي يؤديه طلاب الثانوية العامة الآن.

وأكدت الصفحة أنها أرسلت نموذج الامتحان والإجابات إلى العديد من الطلاب مساء أمس السبت.

وكانت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" نشرت صورة لامتحان ادعت أنه امتحان الديناميكا قبل بدء اللجنة بنصف ساعة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يونيو 2016)

*امتحان الديناميكا المتداول على فيس بوك مطابق للأصلى!!!

كشف مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، اليوم الأحد، أن امتحان الديناميكا لطلاب الثانوية العامة نظام حديث، والذى تم تداوله قبل بدء اللجنة بساعات على الفيس بوك، مطابق تمامًا لورقة الأسئلة الحقيقية للامتحان. وقال المصدر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع" إن الوزارة أعدت تقريرًا حول الواقعة للوزير الهلالى الشربينى، وستحدد الساعات المقبلة آلية الوزارة نحو الامتحان والإجراءات التي تتخذها الوزارة حيال هذا الأمر.​*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يونيو 2016)

*أكد بشير حسن المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن  الوزارة قررت إلغاء امتحان الديناميكا للثانوية العامة النظام الحديث، وذلك  بعد ثبوت تسريبه على صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، حسبما جاء في نبأ  عاجل أوردته قناة "سي بي سي إكسترا".
وكان رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، قد تداولوا صورًا لأسئلة امتحان  الديناميكا للثانوية العامة، صباح اليوم الأحد، قبل بدء الامتحان بساعتين. 
*












*كدة المفروض الوزارة تعيد الامتحانات كلهــــــــــــــــــــا*
*ولا انا غلطان يا اخ كليماندوس
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2016)

* نائبة تتقدم ببيان عاجل بشأن إلغاء امتحانات الثانوية العامة*

    منذ 4 دقيقه June 26, 2016, 3:26 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 
تقدمت النائبة غادة صقر ببيان عاجل موجه لرئيس مجلس الوزراء  والدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم، بشأن تسريب امتحانات  الثانوية العامة 2016، والتي نتج عنها اليوم الأحد 26 يونيو 2016، إلغاء  امتحان الديناميكا للثانوية العامة، بسبب تسريبه على صفحات الغش  الإلكترونى، وبناء عليه تم تأجيل امتحانات مواد الجيولوجيا والعلوم  البيئية، والتاريخ، والرياضيات البحتة (الجبر والهندسة الفراغية).

وطالبت النائبة غادة صقر إحالة المسئولين المتسببين في تلك الوقائع  السلبية، وإحالة الملف الخاص بالثانوية العامة بأكمله للنيابة العامة  للتحقيق، وإسناد طبع الامتحانات إلى المطابع السرية للقوات المسلحة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> كدة المفروض الوزارة تعيد الامتحانات كلهــــــــــــــــــــا
> 
> ولا انا غلطان يا اخ كليماندوس
> *


*حتى لو عادو الامتحانات كلها - شاومنج مش ناوى يسكت الا لما نظام الامتحانات يتغير
و دا لن يتم بين عشية و ضحاها
طبعا ربما يخطر ببالك انهم بسجن رئيس المطبعة الامر يسير الى الانتهاء -
لا الفاسدين و المفسدين كثيرون و اصحاب الزمم الخربه ما اكثرهم
واخدلى بالك يا اخ بايبل !*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*لا اعادة لامتحانات الثانوية العامة = فرفشة امتحانية
ممنوع الضحك

التعليم يكشف حقيقة إعادة امتحانى اللغة الفرنسية والاقتصاد

أكد مصدر بوزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، أن الوزارة ليس لديها نية لإعادة إمتحان اللغة الفرنسية والإقتصاد بعد تسريبهما قبل بدء اللجنة يوم الخميس الماضى.

وقال المصدر لـ"الفجر"، إن العينة العشوائية لهذه المواد أثبتت عدم تطابق الإجابات بين الطلاب بالاضافة الى أن مادة الإقتصاد لا تضاف الى المجموع.

وأشار المصدر، إلى أن الوزارة قررت إلغاء امتحان مادة الرياضيات التطبيقية (الديناميكا)، وكذلك تأجيل امتحانات مواد: الجيولوجيا والعلوم البيئية، والتاريخ، والرياضيات البحتة (الجبر والهندسة الفراغية) دون اعادة إمتحانات الإقتصاد واللغة الفرنسية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*
المواعيد الجديدة للامتحانات

«أنه يتم إجراء امتحانات هذه المواد على النحو التالى السبت 2 يوليو إعادة امتحان الديناميكا، والإثنين 4 يوليو يتم امتحان الجيولوجيا والتاريخ والرياضيات البحتة، على أن يجرى امتحان مادة التربية الدينية فى موعده المقرر يوم الأربعاء 29 يونيو»
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*هزيمة الحكومة فى معركة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية

كانت صفحة ثورة التعليم الفاسد على شبكة الإنترنت قد نجحت فى تسريب امتحان مادة الديناميكا لطلاب الشعبة العلمية «علمى رياضة» قبل بدء اللجان بساعات. ونشرت الصفحة عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيسبوك أسئلة الامتحان فى الخامسة من صباح أمس، وهى الأسئلة التى أكد طلاب الثانوية العامة تطابقها مع الامتحان الأصلى للمادة . من جانبها التزمت وزارة التربية والتعليم الصمت تجاه الواقعة، والتزمت قيادات الوزارة غرفة العمليات المركزية.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*شاومنج يبدا فى التصعيد

 أعلن «شاومينج بغشش ثانوية عامة» عن الاتجاه لتسريب امتحانات الجامعات قائلا: «بعد ما أثبتنا فشل وزارة التربية والتعليم ولسه مكملين.. ندخل بقى على وزير التعليم العالى .. وابتداء من العام المقبل سوف نغشش جميع الكليات وطلاب الجامعات».​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*جهاز الشرطة يعلن افلاسة و عجزة " كلاكيت ثانى مره "

تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بقطاع الأمن العام بالتعاون مع مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، أمس، من القبض على «محمد .ا» المتهم الهارب مع رئيس قسم بالمطبعة السرية وزوجته وشقيقتها بالإضافة إلى ظ¥ متهمين آخرين بتسريب الامتحانات. وقالت مصادر أمنية أن المتهم اختبأ لدى أحد أقاربه بالإسكندرية وتمكنت أجهزة البحث من تتبع هاتفه المحمول والقبض عليه. وكان المتهم قد تمكن من الحصول على أسئلة وأجوبة امتحان اللغة العربية من خلال عمله كمسئول عن طباعة أسئلة الامتحانات بالمطبعة السرية، واستولى على أسئلة مادة التربية الدينية من جهاز خاص بأحد زملائه المسئول عن المادة بالمطبعة، وقام بنقلها من خلال وحدة تخزين إلى منزله ووضعها على جهاز الحاسب الخاص به وعقب ضبطه طلب من شقيقيه «أشرف ع. « و «خالد ع.» بمحو كل محتويات جهاز الحاسب الخاص به.  وبتكثيف التحريات تبين قيام المتهم بالاتفاق مع آخرين بتسريب أسئلة وإجابات امتحانات الثانوية العامة مقابل مبالغ مالية، حيث استغلت «هالة ى.» طبيعة عمل زوجها «عاطف ع.» بإدارة الامتحانات بوزارة التربية والتعليم للحصول منه على أسئلة الامتحانات منذ عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤. 
- - -
الا تلاحظون انه نفس السيناريو الذى حصل مع رئيس المطبعة السرية ؟
تم محو اى بيانات من الحاسب اى لا يوجد اى دليل على الادانه !!!!
+ لعبة التحريات تماما كما حدث مع سيدة المنيا !!!!
الشرطة عاااجزة او بالاحرى لا تريد منع التسريبات
يستطيعون تتبع مكان الهاتف ( فا لماذا يصمتون ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*متحدث التعليم
 أولياء الأمور والطلبة لازم يدفعوا ضريبة الفساد






قال المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم بشير حسن، إن الوزارة مستهدفة بسبب بعض القرارات التي اتخذتها مؤخرا، مشيرا إلى أن هناك مافيا لتسريب الامتحانات منذ 2014. 

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "عيون مصر"، لمذاع عبر فضائية "الحدث اليوم"، مساء الأحد، أن قرارات الوزير بإلغاء الامتحانات ربما تكون مفاجأة للبعض، ولكن هذا هو الواقع والحل للقضاء على الفساد في الوزارة موضحا أن إعادة الامتحان، وتأجيل باقي الامتحانات من القرارات الإيجابي. 

وتابع: "صعب جدا على أولياء الأمور والطلبة ولكن لازم يدفعوا ضريبة الفساد".​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*كشف المستور...

شاومينج تفجر مفاجأة جديدة.. وتتحدى وزير التعليم






نشرت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية" بيان لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" تهدد فيه الدكتور الهلالى الشربينى وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني.

وقال أدمن "شاومينج": "الوزير بعتلى تهديد.. اقف عندك بقي دقيقة حذرتك وقولتلك أي تهديد هيوصل هنزل بالحاجات المتخبية وننزل بأول خبر.. اللي بيسرب الامتحانات (أ.ف) واحد من المطبعة والوزير عارف كده.. الامتحان بيتباع للطلبه ولاد الأكابر ب 1000 ج.. يالا ابعت تهددات تاني عشان ننزل بالصوت والصورة بقي".  
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4HOUocRmYuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*«التعليم» طباعة أسئلة امتحانات الثانوية المتبقية بجهة سيادية

كشف مصدر مسئول بوزارة التربية والتعليم عن تولي مطابع إحدى الجهات السيادية طباعة امتحانات الثانوية العامة بعيدا عن المطبعة السرية بوزارة التربية والتعليم.

وقال المصدر ذاته إنه تم اليوم عقد اجتماع بين قيادات التربية والتعليم وقيادات من تلك الجهة لبحث سبل تأمين الامتحانات المتبقية على أن تتولى تلك الجهة مسئولية طباعة وتأمين الامتحانات المتبقية.

وأوضح االمصدر أن الامتحانات المتبقية هي لمواد الديناميكا والجبر والهندسة الفراغية والجيولوجيا والعلوم البيئية والتاريخ.

يذكر أن وزارة التربية والتعليم كانت قد ألغت امتحان مادة الديناميكا بعد تسريبه وأجلت امتحاني الجيولوجياوالتاريخ.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*عزل وزير التعليم ليست ضمانة لعدم تسريب الامتحانات







قال أستاذ المناهج بكلية التربية بجامعة عين شمس، الدكتور حسن شحاتة، إن ظاهرة تسريب الامتحانات لن تتوقف أو تنتهي، لافتًا إلى أن وزير التربية والتعليم يواجه حربًا من أصحاب المصالح بالوزارة، وعزل الوزير ليست ضمانة لعدم تسريبالامتحانات.   وأضاف شحاتة، خلال حواره ببرنامج "ساعة من مصر"، المذاع على قناة "الغد" الإخبارية، مع الإعلامي خالد عاشور، أن التسريب يحدث منذ فترة، ولا يحدث أي شي، موضحًا أن قرار الوزير الهلالي الشربيني يأتي من منطلق تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية بين الطلاب.   وأكد شحاتة، أن المسؤول عن تسريب الامتحانات المجتمع المتمثل في أسرة الطالب، وهذا لا يعني أننا لا نعفي المسؤولية عن وزارة التربية والتعليم.   وأوضح شحاتة أن نتيجة الثانوية العامة ستظهر نفس كل عام، ولن يحدث فيها أي شيء، متابعًا أن طموحات آباء الثانوية العامة تتناقض مع قدرات الأبناء.  ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*طالبة لوزير التعليم «مش عاوزين أم الثانوية دي خالص»






نظم طلاب الثانوية العامة وأولياء الأمور تظاهرة بالإسكندرية، اعتراضًا على إلغاء الامتحانات.

 ونقلت قناة «النهار اليوم» جانبًا من التظاهرة، وقالت إحدى الطالبات: "إحنا تعبنا، ومش هندخل امتحانات تاني، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل، ومش عاوزين أم الثانوية العامة دي خالص".

 وأضافت أحد أولياء الأمور: "أنا صرفت 34 ألف جنيه، وابني النهاردة حل الامتحان كله، ده حرام".

 وطالب بعض أولياء الأمور والطلاب بإقالة وزير التعليم، مؤكدين أنهم لن يدفعوا ثمن فشل الوزارة في الحفاظ على الامتحانات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*وزير التعليم لا إعادة لامتحانات الثانوية العامة






أكد الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، أنه لن يتم إعادة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، كما يردد البعض باستثناء المواد التي ثبت تسريبها.

وأضاف وزير التربية والتعليم، في مؤتمر صحفي عقد اليوم الإثنين، بمقر مجلس الوزراء، أنه يتم حاليا تصحيح العينات العشوائية للمواد مع رصد كل محاولات الغش الجماعي التي حدثت داخل اللجان.

وأشار وزير التعليم إلى أنه يتم استثناء أوراق الإجابة للطلاب الذين يثبت بالدليل القاطع حدوث غش فيها من التصحيح.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*عاجل 
طلاب «الثانوية» يتسلقون أسوار «التعليم».. ومسيرة لأولياء الأمور إلى «النواب»






واصل المئات من طلاب وطالبات الثانوية العامة تظاهرهم أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم، الإثنين، لرفض إعادة امتحان الديناميكا، ورفض تأجيل الامتحانات، والمطالبة بإقالة الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التربية والتعليم، وإلغاء تنسيق القبول للجامعات.
وأغلق الطلاب وأولياء الأمور شارع الفلكي، بسبب زيادة أعدادهم، وقرر عدد من أولياء الأمور التوجه بمسيرة لمجلس النواب، لعرض مطالبهم على أعضاء المجلس.

فيما تسلق عدد من الطلاب أسوار وزارة التعليم، وقاموا بتعليق لافتات مكتوب عليها «ارحل»، و«حق الطلبة مش هيضيع.. وابن الباشا طلع غشاش».

وردد الطلاب هتافات منها «ارحل يعني امشي.. يا اللي مبتفهمشي»، و«سيبوا العدل ياخد مجراه»، و«دبّ برجلك طلع نار.. والوزير لازم يقال»، فيما لجأ الطلاب لرش المياه على بعضهم البعض، لتخفيف حرارة الشمس.

فيما وقع عدد من حالات الإغماء بين طلاب الثانوية العامة، بسبب الزحام وارتفاع درجات الحرارة أمام مقر الوزارة، مرددين هتافات: «عاوزين إسعاف».
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*هذا ما يهتفون به طلاب الثانوية أمام التربية والتعليم






يشهد ديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، تزايد إعداد طلاب الثانوية العامة المتظاهرين، اعتراضا على تأجيل الامتحانات، وسط هتافات :"مش هنأجل مش هنعيد .. إحنا الطلبة مش عبيد".

الجدير بالذكر أن وزارة التربية والتعليم أعلنت أمس عن إعادة امتحان مادة الديناميكيا والتربية الدينية وتأجيل الامتحانات المتبقية.
- - -
مش فاكر كان مين اللى بيقول ما يعيدو الامتحانات كلها !!!
اهو علشان كام مادة حا يتعادو قامت الدنيا ولا قعدشى - اشى مظاهرات على جمع توقيعات لاقالة الوزير على اللى طالعين " اولياء الامور = الشعب " الى البرلمان لتبليغ اعتراضهم على اعادة خمس مواد 
فما بالنا لو كانت الاعادة لجميع المواد و الامتحانات بالكامل ؟
هوا مش امتحان شهر و اعمال سنه - لا دا امتحان ثانوية على مستوى القطر كله 
الموضوع مش بالسهولة التى يظنها البعض
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*الأمن لموظفي التعليم الوزير بيقول مش عايز حد موجود .. 
وتعليمات بالمغادرة من الباب الخلفي






أصدرت قيادات أمنية، تعليمات أمنية لوزارة التربية والتعليم، بإخلاء الوزارة من الموظفين ومغادرتهم فى أسرع وقت قبل انتهاء مواقيت العمل الرسمية.

وقال أحد القيادات الأمنية للموظفين: الوزير بيقول مش عايز حد موجود فى الوزارة"، وقال مصدر إن هذه التعليمات جاءت تحسبا لأى أعمال شغب أو عنف، تزامنا مع مظاهرة طلاب الثانوية العامة أمام ديوان عام الوزارة للمطالبة بعدم تأجيل الامتحانات​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*طلاب الثانوية يغلقون شارع الفلكي
 و«الهلالي» يتغيب عن مكتبه






أغلق طلاب الثانوية العامة المتظاهرين أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم شارع الفلكي أمام البوابة الرئيسية للوزارة، مرددين هتافات غاضبة ضد قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم بسبب إلغاء امتحان الديناميكا وتأجيل بعض الامتحانات.

وتغيب الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم عن مكتبه صباح اليوم، في حين حضرت قيادات قطاع امتحانات الثانوية العامة في مكاتبهم بديوان عام الوزارة.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*حشود من طلاب الثانوية العامة يتظاهرون
 أمام التربية والتعليم






بدأ طلاب الثانوية العامة فى التوافد على ديوان عام وزارة التربية والتعليم، استعدادا للتظاهر، اعتراضا على تأجيل امتحانات الثانوية العامة.




















​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*استجواب قيادات التربية والتعليم أمام نيابة أمن الدولة






قال مصدر قضائى بالمكتب الفنى للنائب العام، إن نيابة أمن الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار تامر الفرجانى، المحامى العام الأول، بصدد إصدار قرارات استدعاء جديدة لعدد من قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم، لاستجوابهم حول وقائع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة. وأوضح المصدر - فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" - إن نيابة أمن الدولة العليا التى تولت، أمس الأحد، التحقيقات فى وقائع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، بناء على قرار النائب العام المستشار نبيل صادق، تتخذ خطوات عاجلة من اليوم لإنجاز ملف القضية وإعلان النتائج على الرأى العام. وأضاف المصدر أن جهات التحقيق والتحرى المختصة، قررت توسيع دائرة الاشتباه، لتوثيق قدر كبير من المعلومات حول تسريب الامتحانات، وكشف هوية كل من تورط فى تلك الوقائع باعتبار أنها تمس الأمن القومى. يأتى هذا فى أعقاب قرار النائب العام المستشار نبيل صادق، الصادر أمس الأحد، بإحالة ملف التحقيقات فى وقائع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وتكليف نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بمباشرة التحقيقات فيها.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*بلاغ للنائب العام ضد وزير التعليم






تقدم المحامي أشرف سعيد فرحات ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار نبيل صادق ضد وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني، بصفته، بشأن تسريبات امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

وجاء في البلاغ الذي حمل قم 8891 عرائض النائب العام أن التسريبات تلاعبت بكل الأسرة المصرية منذ بداية امتحانات الثانوية العامة إلى الآن، ورغم القبض على عناصر التسريب على حد الزعم والروايات، واعتراف القائم على موقع التسريب، ورغم مثوله أمام المحاكمة يستمر التسريب، وهو ما يؤكد براءة المتهم والتشكيك في اعترافه بأنه وليد إكراه مادى أو معنوي، بدليل استمرار جريمة التسريب رغم وجوده بقبضة رجال الضبطية القضائية، لا سيما أن التسريبات تهدد الأمن القومي المصري، وتعد إهدارًا للمال العام، وإهدارًا لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص والمساواة بين الطلاب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*غضب في «النواب» بسبب «الثانوية»






شهدت جلسة مجلس النواب ، الإثنين، حالة من الغضب بين النواب، بسبب مظاهرات طلاب الثانوية العامة أمام وزارة التعليم، ومجلس النواب، حيث طالب عدد من النواب بسحب الثقة من وزير التعليم .

وقرر المجلس تكليف لجنة التعليم بعقد اجتماع طارئ، وإعداد تقرير عن الأزمة وعرضه على المجلس في جلسة، الثلاثاء، بحضور الهلالي الشربيني، وزير التعليم.

وكان عدد من النواب تقدموا ببيانات عاجلة للمجلس عن أزمة الثانوية العامة، وبعد أن قرر رئيس المجلس إحالتها إلى لجنة التعليم، وإعداد تقرير بها، تحت ضغط النواب وغضبهم، وقرر عقد اجتماع عاجل للجنة التعليم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*اول تصريح من وزير التعليم عن تقديم استقالته






نفى الهلالي الشربيني ، وزير التربية والتعليم ، تقديم استقالته خلال مقابلته رئيس الوزراء الإثنين.
وقال «الشربيني» في تصريح خاص لـ«المصري اليوم» على هامش مؤتمر صحفي عقده بمقر مجلس الوزراء، إن هناك 600 ألف طالب لا يمكن إهمالهم بسبب احتجاجات من 200 طالب.
وأضاف أن 1500 طالب أُحيلوا للنيابة للتحقيق، ومنهم من أُلغيت لهم امتحانات مادة واحدة ومنهم جميع المواد.
كان المئات من طلاب الثانوية العامة تظاهروا صباح الإثنين، أمام ديوان عام الوزارة، احتجاجا على تسريب الامتحانات وإلغاء وتأجيل بعض المواد، مطالبين بإقالة الوزير وإلغاء تنسيق الجامعات.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*تجدد الاشتباكات 
بين طلاب الثانوية العامة أمام وزارة التعليم






تجددت الاشتباكات بالأيدي، ظهر الإثنين، بين طلاب الثانوية العامة المتظاهرين أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم ، بسبب التزاحم واعتلاء الطلاب لأسوار الوزارة.

وحاول بعض الطلاب قطع شارع قصر العيني، لكن تم منعهم من قبل باقي الطلاب، فيما ردد الطلاب هتافات «منظومة فاشلة»، و«مش هنمشي.. هو يمشي».​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*مسيرة لطلاب الثانوية العامة تصل ميدان التحرير






توجهت منذ قليل مسيرة لطلاب الثانوية العامة من أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم بشارع الفلكى إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة بعدم إعادة امتحان الديناميكا وعدم تأجيل بعض المواد، وإقالة الوزير الهلالى الشربينى، وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفنى، وقال أحد المشاركين فى المسيرة، "إحنا ذنبا إيه إن الوزارة مش بتحمى الامتحانات"." وردد المحتجون هتافات " طلاب ثانوية مش بلطجية ...سلمية سلمية ...وزارة فاشلة ...مستقبلنا بيضيع ".



















​*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*مش هنأجل مش هنعيد .. 
ثورة طلاب الثانوية العامة






  أعيدت مشاهد الثورة بمحيط وزارة التربية والتعليم، اليوم الإثنين، عقب تظاهر عدد كبير من طلاب الثانوية العامة أمام مقر الوزارة احتجاجا على تأجيل امتحاناتهم، مهددين بالإضراب عن أداء امتحان المواد المؤجلة.   تصفيق حاد وهتفافات "مش هنمشى هو يمشى".. " مش هنأجل مش هنعيد .. احنا الطلبة مش عبيد ".. هكذا كانت الأجواء بمحيط الوزارة، قبل قيامها باستدعاء أربعة من طلاب الثانوية العامة للاستماع لهم والمناقشة حول مطالبهم. 






 مطالب طلاب الثانوية العامة وقال أحد الطلاب المشاركين فى التظاهر أن مطالبهم تتضمن محاسبة كل من تسبب في تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وإلغاء نظام التنسيق وتطبيق نظام القدرات، بالإضافة إلى إعادة هيكلة المنظومة التعليمية بأكملها، وإعطاء المدرس حقه واحترامه واحترام مكانته في المجتمع.     كما أضاف أن مطالبهم أيضًا إعادة تطوير المدارس الحكومية وإعادة هيكلة الوزارة والتمسك بكامل مجانية التعليم، ليكون في متناول الأسرة الفقيرة، فضلًا عن تطوير معامل الأبحاث والتجارب وتطبيقها بدلا من التعليم النظري.  






 اتحاد طلاب مدارس مصر يطالب بإقالة "الشربينى" وقيادات التربية والتعليم   وأصدر اتحاد طلاب مدارس مصر بيان عاجل أكد أن تسريب امتحانات اللغة العربية والتربية الدينية الإسلامية واللغة الفرنسية والاقتصاد والديناميكا من داخل معقل وزارة التربية والتعليم، وقبل وقت الامتحان بساعات، مشيرًا إلى أن الوزارة تجاهلت تسريبات اللغة الفرنسية والاقتصاد واللغة العربية واقتصارها فقط على تأجيل امتحان التربية الدينية وإلغاء امتحان الديناميكا وإعادته، وادعت و بأن أوراق إجابة امتحان اللغة العربية لم تظهر تطابقًا مع نموذج الإجابة وهو ما أثبت زيفه 

    وأضاف الاتحاد خلال بيانه، أن الوزارة جعلت الطلاب يؤدون امتحان الديناميكا رغم ظهور ورقة الامتحان قبلها بساعات ؛ وهو ما يعكس مدى التقصير وعجز الوزارة عن مواجهة التقنيات الحديثة وانعزالها عما يحدث حولها . 






واستنكر اتحاد الطلاب وبشدة عدم تقديم هؤلاء المسئولين عن عملية التسريب، وفشل الوزارة الذريع فى حماية أوراق الإجابة وتعاليها عن الاعتراف بالحق والمماطلة والتمسك بالباطل، بالإضافة إلى أنها   وقال الاتحاد إنه يتعجب من تجاهل الوزارة لحلول أخرى كان يمكن اتخاذها تجاه هذا الأمر ، مشيرًا إلى أنه كان من الممكن تأجيل الامتحانات السابقة لموعد أقرب أكثر مناسبة للطلاب بدلاً من تحطيمهم وإضاعة آمالهم، وكان يجب على الوزارة عمل نسخ احتياطية لكل امتحان لا يطلع عليها أحد سوى الوزير لتكون جاهزة للطباعة فى حال تكررت عملية التسريب ؛ وهو ما يسرع من عملية إجراء الامتحانات بدلاً من الانتظار لوضع امتحانات بديلة.  






وأضاف البيان :" هذا ونؤكد على أن ما حدث هو أمر مشين وسبة ستظل فى جبين التعليم أبد الدهر وأن التاريخ سيذكر هذه الوقائع ويدين كل من شاركوا فيها أو قصروا فى آداء واجباتهم فساعدوا بذلك على الغش وإضاعة الحقوق ونطالب بإقالة وزير التعليم ومثوله امام القضاء وكذلك قيادات الامتحانات بالوزارة والمطبعة السرية وجميع من لهم علاقة بالعملية الامتحانية".   وهدد الاتحاد في ختام بيانه بتصعيد الأمور فى مذكرات رسمية لمجلس النواب ومجلس الوزراء، معلنًا أن لديهم العديد من الحلول التى تستطيع انقاذ الكثير من فساد المنظومة التعليمية عن طريق البديل التعليمى، وإبرازها والتأكيد على أنها هى الوسيلة الوحيدة لتقدم التعليم فى ظل ترهله وعقمه وكذلك فساد البنية المؤسسية للتعليم من المدارس حتى قيادات الوزارة وغير ذلك من الآليات التى تدعى دائما الوزارة بامتلاكها من أجل التطوير .



*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2016)

*شاهد ماذا فعل طلاب الثانوية في شارع قصر العيني أمام «التعليم»






إفترش عدد من طلاب الثانوية العامة شارع قصر العيني، أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم، ونام البعض الآخر على الأرض من شدة التعب، أثناء التظاهر؛ للتنديد بإلغاء امتحان الديناميكا.

فيما يواصل عدد كبير من طلاب الثانوية العامة التظاهر أمام الوزارة حتى الآن.

وتجمع صباح اليوم الإثنين، المئات من طلاب الثانوية العامة، أمام وزارة التربية والتعليم والتعليم الفني؛ للتنديد بإلغاء امتحان الديناميكا وتأجيل باقى الامتحانات، مطالبين بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني.


*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 يونيو 2016)

*



			وقال «الشربيني» في تصريح خاص لـ«المصري اليوم» على هامش مؤتمر صحفي عقده  بمقر مجلس الوزراء، إن هناك 600 ألف طالب لا يمكن إهمالهم بسبب احتجاجات من  200 طالب.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تيجى نعمل استفتاء .؟
صدقنى هما 600 الف طالب شوف بقى كام طالب هيقبل بالاستقالة بتاعتك ولالا .؟
ولا احنا فى بلد ديكتاتور.؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2016)

* متحدث  التعليم   أجهزة سيادية دخلت على خط أزمة تسريبات الامتحانات*

    منذ 5 دقيقه June 27, 2016, 10:45 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*    قال المتحدث باسم وزارة التربية والتعليم، بشير حسن، إن الأصوات المطالبة  بإقالة وزير التربية والتعليم قليلة جدا، مؤكدًا أن الامتحانات تسرب منذ 5  سنوات، وفقا لما جاء في بيان الحكومة، وأن الحكومة ترغب فى ضبط العملية.     وأضاف "حسن"، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ساعة من مصر"، المذاع على قناة  "الغد" الإخبارية، مع الإعلامي محمد المغربي، أن مافيا الفساد تسرب  الامتحانات منذ 5 سنوات، وانا مشفق على أولياء الأمور والطلبة، مشددًا على  أن قرارات الوزير تحقق العدالة بين الطلاب، ومؤكدًا أن الوزارة تنسق مع كل  الأجهزة المعنية بما فيها وزارة الداخلية ووزارة الاتصالات، لأن الامر بات  قضية أمن قومي، مؤكدًا أن كل أجهزة الدولة السيادية دخلت على خط الأزمة.     وأشار إلى أن تسريب الامتحانات سيستمر حتى وإن تم تغيير وزير التربية  والتعليم، مشيرا إلى أن هناك إرادة حقيقية داخل الوزارة لمنع التسريبات  وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية بين الطلاب.     وتابع متحدث التعليم أن وزير التربية والتعليم أمام مافيا منظمة تعمل من  إسكندرية إلى أسوان، لافتًا إلى أن قرارات وزير التربية والتعليم باغلاق  3000 مركز للدروس الخصوصية تقوم على ابتزاز أولياء الأمور أمام العام،  مؤكدًا أن الوزير يسير على جميع الخطوط لمحاربة الفساد مع الاعتراف بوجود  بعض السلبيات والقصود داخل الوزارة، مردفا: "وزارة التربية والتعليم تتحمل  نتيجة هذه الأفعال، وهى المسئولة عما حدث".     



هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]638tCG3C0PQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ypjxrdV037o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]ypjxrdV037o[/YOUTUBE]​


تغيير الوزير ليس الحل
الحل بتغيير نظم الامتحانات و تبقى الكترونى زى الرخصة الدولية للكومبيوتر لكنهم ( مش عايزين ) و ليس غير قادرين
و ذلك لنفس الفكر الخاطىء بهم و الذى به يفضلون استمرار العمل بنظام الكنترولات لاستمرار الغرف من المال العام بدعوى الكنترولات هى كادر خاص من مكافئات و بدلات و هرت كبير جدا يصل الى نصف مليار !!! 
" مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار كنترولات التعليم الفنى ايضا "
 فا ايهما يفضلون ؟
التوفير لصالح الدولة ام جيوبهم ؟
- - -
 الوزير ماشى ماشى هذا بكل تاكيد خصوصا بعد تسريب الانجليزى وفتها انا صرحت بذلك
لكنه لن يمشى الان بكل تاكيد ( لان التبعات اهم من مشاين وزير ) تبعات على مستوى الدولة


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يونيو 2016)

*و عودة للمسلسل 

نواب يطالبون الجيش بتولى مهمة الامتحانات







ثورة غضب بين النواب بسبب تسريب امتحانات الثانوية.. رئيس البرلمان يدعو لاجتماع عاجل مع لجنة التعليم لمناقشة الأزمة.. أعضاء المجلس يطالبون باستبعاد مافيا القيادات الفاسدة حول الوزير

شهدت قاعة مجلس النواب حالة من الغضب بين النواب بسبب قرار رئيس المجلس بالاكتفاء بنائبين فقط لإلقاء بيانين عاجلين حول أزمة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، وإحالة البيانين إلى لجنة التعليم لإعداد تقرير عنه، حيث وقف النواب معترضين على القرار وطالبوا بأن يتم مناقشة الموضوع فورًا نظرًا لحساسيته بسبب مظاهرات الطلاب مما دفع الدكتور على عبد العال إلى أن دعوة لجنة التعليم بالمجلس للاجتماع الفورى لمناقشة البيانات العاجلة المقدمة من النواب حول تسريب الثانوية العامة وإعداد تقرير عنها ليعرض على المجلس غدًا فى جلسته العامة.






وكان عدد من النواب قد تقدموا ببيانات عاجلة حول أزمة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة منهم غادة صقر أمينة سر لجنة الإعلام والثقافة والآثار، التى طالبت بإسناد طباعة امتحانات الثانوية العامة، للقوات المسلحة المصرية، مؤكدة أن ذلك هو الحل الأمثل، للانتهاء من مشكلة تسريبها.






وأضافت "صقر" خلال بيانها العاجل، أن إلغاء الامتحانات نتيجة تسريبها، يؤثر على النواب بشكل مباشر، موضحة أن كل بيت مصرى به طالب بالثانوية العامة، وطالبت بإحالة جميع قيادات وزارة التربية والتعليم إلى التحقيق بشأن تلك الوقائع.






فيما طالب خالد الهلالى، عضو مجلس النواب، باستبعاد القيادات الفاسدة التى تحيط بوزير التربية والتعليم
وقال "الهلالى"، خلال بيانه العاجل أمام الجلسة العامة، إن تقصير وزير التربية والتعليم يتمثل فى أنه عندما تولى الوزارة أكد أنه سيقوم بإصلاح منظومة التعليم، مشيرًا إلى أن إصلاح المنظومة يأتى من إصلاح المنظومة الفاسدة التى تحيط بالوزير واستبعادها من الوزارة نهائيًا.






وأشار "الهلالى" إلى أن طالب الثانوية العامة هذا العام تم ظلمه ظلمًا شديدًا، سواء من خلال تسريب الامتحانات وإلغائها أو إعادة توزيع درجات مادة الفيزياء وإلغاء الأسئلة الصعبة، مما ساوى بين الطالب المتفوق والطالب العادى، وقال "الهلالى"، إن المشكلة تتمثل فيما يحيط بالوزير.

وعندما أحال رئيس المجلس البيانين العاجلين إلى اللجنة دون تحديد موعد للاجتماع أو عرض تقريرها ثار النواب.






زينب سالم: وزارة التربية والتعليم ملهاش لازمة.. اقفلوها أحسن

وطالبت زينب سالم، عضو مجلس النواب، بإلغاء وزارة التربية والتعليم، وقالت "وزارة التربية والتعليم ملهاش لازمة اقفلوها أحسن"، لافتة إلى أن المظاهرات التى تعم الشارع الآن، سببها تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة






صلاح حسب الله: المجلس صاحب القرار حتى لو وصل لسحب الثقة من الوزير

وقال صلاح حسب الله، عضو مجلس النواب، إن البرلمان هو نبض الشارع وصوته، مطالبًا بإتاحة الفرصة للنواب ليعبروا عن رأيهم فى أزمة تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة، لافتًا إلى ضرورة أن تجتمع لجنة التعليم الآن، وتناقش الأمر وتعرض طريقها على المجلس وهو صاحب القرار حتى لو وصل الأمر لسحب الثقة من وزارة التربية والتعليم.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يونيو 2016)

*النواب يسحب الثقة من وزير التعليم






نواب يجمعون توقيعات لسحب الثقة من وزير التعليم أثناء مواجهته اليوم
يمثل الهلالي الشربيني وزير التربية والتعليم،اليوم الثلاثاء، أمام لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب برئاسة الدكتور جمال شيحة،  في جلسة خاصة لمناقشة أسباب تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة وتأجيل الامتحانات ومظاهرات الطلاب.
وعلمت " بوابة الوفد"، أن عددًا كبيرًا من النواب جمعوا توقيعات لسحب الثقة من الوزير في جلسة اليوم، وأن عدد الموقعين قاربوا من 200 نائب.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يونيو 2016)

*لطمة " شديدة القسوة " على التعليم فى مصر
التعليم فى مصر على جمر مشتعل

شاومينج يتحدى التعليم







تناولت صفحات الغش الإلكتروني وعلى رأسها صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، و"القيصر بيغشش ثانوية عامة" رسائل جديدة لطلاب الثانوية ، أكدوا خلالها أن امتحان التربية الدينية الذي سيؤديه طلاب النظام الحديث غدًا، سيكون هو نفسه الامتحان الذي ألغته الوزارة يوم 5 يونيو الماضي، وأنه سيتم تسريبه للمرة الثانية بالإجابات صباح غدٍ.

حيث جاء نص رسالة شاومينج كالتالي :" نصلي على النبي الاول .. والله العظيم امتحان الدين هيكون معاكو كلكو قبل اللجنة ... ودى أقوى ضربة للوزارة ... عشان بس لسة عمالين يقولو احنا اجلنا عشان ميتسربش ... اول امتحان بعد التأجيل اتسرب
امتحان â€«#‏الدينâ€¬ هو معانا من دلوقتي اصلا و هو متغيرش اصلا عشان محدش يفتكر انو اتغير و كمان مبيكنش له بديل ... و عارف انتو هتسائلو هينزل امتا ... الامتحان هينزل الساعة 7.30 بالظبط بالاجابة اكيد.. و اكتبو بقا فى ورق و خشو اكتبو عل الحيطة .. وبردو الامتحانات الجاية هتتسرب على 5 الفجر قبل الامتحانات بساعات بس هيتساب ساعة فقط و هيتمسح ... عشان ميفكروش يأجلو تانى "

كما جاء نص رسالة القيصر بيغشش ثانوية عامة كالتالي : بقولكم ايه امتحان الدين اللي اتلغي ذاكره تاني احتياطي عشان 70% هيجي هوا هوا وده هيبقي التمويه لباقي المواد .. ذاكرو احتياطي اللهم بلغت.

جدير بالذكر أن امتحان التربية الدينية، من المقرر أن يؤديه طلاب النظام الحديث للثانوية العامة غدا الأربعاء، بعد أن تم تأجيله من يوم 5 يونيو نظرًا لتسريبه في أول يوم امتحانات.











​*


----------



## كليماندوس (28 يونيو 2016)

*نائب برلماني يجب جلد وزير التعليم وإقالته






هاجم النائب سمير غطاس، وزير التعليم الدكتور الهلالي الشربيني مطالبا بإقالتة وجلده،  مشيرا بان  هناك البعض يطالب بالابقاء علية فى منصبة رغم أنة لايصلح أن يكون وزيرا فى دولة "الموز".
وقال غطاس إن الهلالي وزير فاشل لايحمل أى رؤية أو منظومة رغم ما أعلنة فى السابق بأن لدية منظومة لا تخر "المية" حتى وصلنا الى مؤخرة العالم فى جودة التعليم واحتلينا رقم 134 بين دول العالم وورائنا فقط دولة الصومال.
وتساءل "غطاس" عن الاسباب الحقيقية وراء بقاء هذا الوزير والابقاء علية فهل هو"أبو زيد الهلالى" ولا ايه موضحاً للاسف  فى مصر أختيار القيادات والوزراء لا يخضع لآى معايير علمية ولكن  ما يتم يعكس عشوائية اختيار القيادات .
وتابع انه فى ظل منظومة التعليم الفاشلة نخرج أربعة شعوب بأنتماءات مختلفة  ومنها تعليم الغلابة والتعليم الخاص والتعليم الازهرى والتعليم الاجنبى.
واعتبر "غطاس"أن عملية القبض  على بعض الموظفين الصغار فى وزارة التربية والتعليم هو من اجل التستر على الوزير وعدم محاسبتة فى الوقت المتعارف علية أن هناك مسئولية سياسية على الوزير بعد أستمرار تسريب الامتحانات ويجب أن يخضع للتحقيقات أمام النيابة العامة ، لكن ذلك لن يحدث .
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* إعادة طبع أوراق أسئلة الامتحانات المؤجلة بإحدى الجهات السيادية*

    منذ 30 دقيقه June 28, 2016, 4:09 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أكد المهندس شريف إسماعيل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، خلال لقائه برؤساء الهيئات  البرلمانية، أن قرار إلغاء بعض امتحانات الثانوية العامة وتأجيلها جاء من  أجل الحفاظ على قيم المجتمع ومنع الغش بين الطلاب إلى جانب تحقيق تكافؤ  الفرص بينهم، حيث يجرى الآن إعادة طبع أوراق الأسئلة فى احدى الجهات  السيادية. وأوضح أن الحكومة تعمل جاهدة على ايجاد آلية جديدة لمنظومة  الامتحانات تعتمد على التكنولوجيا وتأمين الاسئلة طبقا للمعايير العالمية،  فضلا عن تطوير أساليب جديدة للالتحاق بالجامعات، وأنه قد تم بالفعل تشكيل  مجموعة عمل تضم وزراء ومتخصصين لمراجعة تجارب الدول المتقدمة فى هذا الشأن.


هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يونيو 2016)

ما يحدث فى التعليم هو خيبة ما بعدها خيبة

كيف لا يوجد امتحان بديل ؟

الى متى سيصرون على استمرار نظام الامتحانات الذى يعتمد على الكنترولات و اوراق الاجابة و تامينها و تصحيحها و مراجعتها - بدلا من مسايرة العصر و التقدم ؟

ما الجدوى من تخريج شباب يعتمد فى معرفته على الحفظ فقط ؟
فيخرج لنا شباب ممسوح الذاكرة بلا وعى بلا فكر و بلا هدف ؟

ما الغرض من التعليم بهذا الشكل ؟

الى متى يترك تعدد انماط التعليم ؟


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يونيو 2016)

*اجتهادات لتبرئة الكبار بالوزارة لعدم معاقبتهم 

«التعليم» بالنواب الدستور لا يعاقب مسربي الامتحانات






قال الدكتور جمال شيحة، رئيس لجنة التعليم بمجلس النواب، إن الدستور لا يتضمن عقوبة على تسريب الامتحانات، مشيرًا إلى أن لجنة التعليم بالبرلمان طالبت بوضع تشريع جديد ينص على عقوبة رادعة لمسرب الامتحان.

وأضاف «شيحة»، خلال مداخلة هاتفية في برنامج «غرفة الأخبار»، عبر فضائية «سي بي سي إكسترا»: «التسريب جريمة من المنبع الخاصة بطباعة الامتحان، ونحتاج لنص قانون منفصل، وعقوبة شديدة الردع حتى لا يسول لأحد المساس بأمن الوطن»، مؤكدا أن العقوبة ستكون السجن المشدد وستعتبر جريمة مخلة بالشرف لا تسقط بالتقاضي.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *  إعادة طبع أوراق أسئلة الامتحانات المؤجلة بإحدى الجهات السيادية*




*كلام جميل و كلام معقول ما نقدرش نقول اى حاجة عنه​*

*«أنا غشاش» 
تتداول إجابات أسئلة «الدين» بعد دقائق من بدء اللجنة*






ت*داولت صفحة "أنا غشاش" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، صورًا لنموذج إجابات امتحان التربية الدينية الذي يؤديه طلاب الثانوية العامة.

وتداولت نفس الصفحة ورقة الأسئلة الخاصة بالامتحان قبل بدء اللجنة بساعة ونصف الساعة.

يذكر أن صفحة "أنا غشاش" إحدى صفحات الغش الإلكتروني على الإنترنت المشهورة بتسريب الامتحانات.

*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يونيو 2016)

*شاومينج تسرب امتحان التربية الدينية






نشرت صفحة "شاومينج"  على "فيسبوك"، صورة لامتحان التربية الدينية وزعم أنه امتحان الصف الثالث الثانوي الذي يتم انعقاده اليوم في الساعة التاسعة صباحا.
وقال "شاومينج" إنه يسرب الامتحان الأصلي وبصورة واضحة في الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحا، أي قبل بدء اللجنة بساعة ونصف.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* وفاة طالبة ثانوى عام ألقت نفسها من الدور 3 بالمدرسة داخل المستشفى*

    منذ 2 ساعات June 29, 2016, 2:15 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* لقيت الطالبة "شيماء راجح الطالبة" بالصف الثالث الثانوى العام بالأقصر،  منذ قليل، مصرعها، منذ قليل داخل مستشفى الأقصر الدولى، إثر سقوطها من  الطابق الثالث بمدرسة صلاح الدين بإسنا جنوبى المحافظة. البداية كانت بتلقى  محمد بدر محافظ الأقصر، إخطارا من محمد سيد سليمان رئيس مدينة إسنا يفيد  بقيام الطالبة "شيماء راجح الطالبة" بالصف الثالث الثانوى العام، بإلقاء  نفسها من داخل مقر لجنة الامتحانات، ما أدى لكسر ساقها اليمنى، واشتباه فى  حدوث كسر من العمود الفقرى، فأمر المحافظ بنقلها لمستشفى الأقصر الدولى  لتلقى العلاج، ووضعها تحت الرعاية طبية من قبل فريق طبى من كبار الأطباء  بالمستشفى. يذكر انه توجه للمدرسة والمستشفى للاطمئنان على حالة الطالبة كل  من طه بخيت محمود وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم بالأقصر وعدد من قيادات  المحافظة ومديرية التربية والتعليم، داخل مستشفى الأقصر الدولى ولكنها  فارقت الحياة قبل تلقى العلاج اللازم.


هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*تعليق السيسي على تسريبات الثانوية يرعب شاومينج وأعوانه






تعليق "السيسي" على تسريبات الثانوية يرعب "شاومينج وأعوانه".. صفحات الغش: "اللي جاي صعب وربنا يستر"

الرئيس: التسريب لن يتكرر.. وسنعيد النظر في منظومة الثانوية العامة
* "صفحات الغش": الرئيس دخل في حوار الامتحانات "ربنا يستر"

حالة من الرعب أصابت صفحات الغش بعد تعليق الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، على أزمة "تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة"، حيث كتبت صفحتا "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" و"القيصر بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، رسالة موحدة قالا خلالها: "الرئيس ‏السيسيâ€¬ دخل وسط حوار الامتحانات والتسريب كده اول مرة اقول اللي جاي â€«صعبâ€¬، وكدة المشكلة مبقتش وزارة وتسريب، لا دي بقت دولة بحكومتها بجيشها بشعبها بكله ضد التسريب!".

وأضاف أدمن الصفحتين: "أنا مش بستسلم بس بعرفكم اللي فيها واللي ممكن يحصل وهعمل اقصي جهدي في اللي جاي وان شاء الله خير وربنا يستر".

جدير بالذكر أن الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي أكد أن موضوع تسريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة والذي عانى منه الطلاب والأسر المصرية هذا العام، لكن يتكرر مرة أخرى.

وشدد الرئيس السيسي، في كلمة خلال حفل إفطار الأسرة المصرية، على أن الدولة بصدد إعادة النظر في نظام امتحانات الثانوية العامة برمته، مضيفًا أن المجلس الاستشاري للتعليم يعكف حاليًا على إعداد منظومة جديدة للثانوية العامة تراعي المعايير العالمية، حيث سيطرح المجلس في سبتمبر المقبل استراتيجية جديدة لنظام التعليم والثانوية العامة.

وقال الرئيس السيسي، إن مسألة تسريب أسئلة الثانوية شغل بال الأسر المصرية، مؤكدا أن الثانوية العامة لا يجب أن تظل عبئًا على الأسر المصرية كما هو الحال حاليا وخلال السنوات الماضية.

وأضاف أن امتحانات الثانوية العامة صارت الشغل الشاغل للأسر المصرية، ومن المعتاد أن يضع الشباب نصب أعينهم اجتياز هذا الامتحان، وبالتالي يحتل مكانة محورية على رأس اهتمامات المواطنين، مشيرا إلى أنه نظرا لأهمية هذا الموضوع فقد تم تناوله في الاجتماع الأخير لمجلس الدفاع الوطني لمراعاة كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بالامتحانات.

وأشار رئيس الجمهورية إلى أن الهدف من تأجيل بعض الامتحانات في الثانوية هو تحقيق تكافؤ الفرص والعدالة وعدم تعريض الطلبة المجتهدين للظلم، مطالبا الأسر المصرية بأن يتأكدوا أن مسألة التسريب لن تتكرر، وأن موضوع الثانوية العامة لن يظل سببا لتوتر الأسر المصرية في المستقبل.




​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*مستشار الرئيس يكشف تفاصيل نظام التعليم الجديد المقرر تطبيقه العام المقبل






قال الدكتور طارق شوقى، الأمين العام للمجالس التخصصية الرئاسية مستشار الرئيس لشئون التعليم، إن المجلس اتفق مع الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي على الشكل الجديد لنظام التعليم، مؤكدا أن الرئيس مهتم جدا بمعالجة عيوب ومشاكل النظام الحالى.   وأكد شوقى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، ضرورة بناء نظام تعليمى جديد بديل خال من عيوب النظام، موضحا أن حديث الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي اليوم خلال إفطار الأسرة المصرية حول النظام الحديث للثانوية يقصد به نظاما جديدا للتعليم ليس به ثانوية عامة من الأساس، موضحا أن المجلس التخصصى لشئون التعليم عرض بالفعل هذا النظام الجديد على الرئيس وأبدى إعجابه به.   وأضاف شوقى أن المجلس وعد الرئيس بتطبيق النظام الجديد على الأطفال الذين سيلتحقون بالتعليم الأساسى فى سبتمبر من العام المقبل 2017، بحيث أنه بدءا من هذه الدفعة من الطلاب لن يطبق عليها نظام الثانوية العامة، بحيث يكتمل بعد 12 عاما أى بعد وصول أول دفعة للمرحلة الثانوية.   كما أكد شوقى أنه لن يحدث تسريب لامتحانات الثانوية العامة فى العام المقبل مثلما حدث هذا العام، موضحا أن نظام امتحانات الثانوية العامة سيتغير بالكامل العام المقبل من حيث تنقلات الأسئلة من مكان وضعها وحتى الوصول ليد الطالب، حيث ستتغير تلك المنظومة بالكامل.   وتابع شوقى: "النظام الحالى للتعليم أُنهك ولا يوجد حل فى يوم وليلة لأى مشكلة، والرئيس يقول للمصريين اليوم اطمئنوا فهناك أفراد يعملون على نتاج نظام تعليمى لا يعتمد على الحفظ والتلقين، بل يعتمد على محتوى جديد وطريقة حديثة للتقييم".   وفى سياق متصل قال شوقى: "استبدال الثانوية العامة بنظام مختلف سيتم فى إطار نظام تعليمى جديد، لكن يجب أن يبدأ من البداية مع جيل جديد كى نتخلص من الثانوية العامة، مؤكدا أن النظام الجديد لا يمكن تطبيقه الآن على الطلاب بالمراحل الدراسية الحالية، لأنه سيظلمهم لكن يمكن عزل النظام القديم عن الجديد، بالإضافة إلى أنه يمكن تطوير النظام القديم".   وأوضح أن النظام الجديد سيحل أزمة الغش لأنه سيلغى فكرة امتحان الثانوية العامة من الأساس فهو جزء أساسى من المشكلة، لأنه عبارة عن وضع امتحان قومى واحد للحكم على مستقبل جميع الطلاب، الأمر الذى وضع قيمة اقتصادية للنجاح وسوقا كاملا لمافيا الدروس الخصوصية، واهتمام مبالغ من الأهالى بهذه المرحلة، لأن الثانوية عنق زجاجة للمصريين بالنسبة لأبنائهم، وبالتالى لو تم إلغاؤها لن يتجه أحد إلى الغش ولو تم تقييم الطالب على مدار 10 سنوات ليحدد أى كلية سيلتحق بها لن يكون حاجة للثانوية.   وأشار شوقى إلى أن النظام الجديد يرى المجلس أن يتم تنفيذه فى جميع الاتجاهات فى آن واحد، من حيث تدريب المعلمين وتنمية قدراتهم والرقم بمستواهم الاجتماعى، بالإضافة إلى تعديل النظام الاقتصادى للتعليم، وما ينفق عليه وطريقة التقييم للمناهج، مؤكدا أن النظام الجديد سيكون خاليا من مشاكل النظام الحالى.​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2016)

*الجهه التى تولت عملية طبع امتحانات الثانوية العامة






قال الإعلامي مصطفى شردي، إن منظومة التعليم في مصر منظومة فاشلة، مشيرًا إلى أن امتحانات الثانوية العامة تطبع الآن في المخابرات العامة وهى أكبر جهة سيادية في مصر لضمان التأمين.

   وطالب "شردي"، خلال برنامج "يوم بيوم"، المذاع عبر فضائية "النهار اليوم"، اليوم الأربعاء، أن تعاد الامتحانات بأكملها، مع ضرورة أن ترفع الحكومة قضايا تعويض على المتورطين في تسريب الامتحانات، مشيرا إلى أن الدولة ستتكلف مليارات لإعادة الامتحانات.​*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يوليو 2016)

بجد اكبر مسخرة شوفتها في حياتي، مصر مش دوله أبدا، إنما بقا الغريب في الموضوع اننا مش سامعين صوت اللي كانو بيدافعو عن نظام الثانوية العامه انه الحاجة الوحيدة في البلد اللي مفيهاش فساد:smile02 خير لا اسكت الله لهم حسا :smile02


----------



## كليماندوس (7 يوليو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> * ...إنما بقا الغريب في الموضوع اننا مش سامعين صوت اللي كانو بيدافعو عن نظام الثانوية العامه انه الحاجة الوحيدة في البلد اللي مفيهاش فساد*


*صدقتى ...

الصدمة الجمت افواههم 
فما حدث لم يكن احدا يتوقعه بهذا التغوغُل
و من يدرى - ربما هذا يؤدى الى احداث تغيير جذرى فى مضمار الثانوية العامة
- - -
 ملحوظتك " ذكية " و فى مكانها
شكرا على اللمحة " الغير عادية "
*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يوليو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *صدقتى ...
> 
> الصدمة الجمت افواههم
> فما حدث لم يكن احدا يتوقعه بهذا التغوغُل
> ...



أشكرك، لا والمصيبه كانو بيقولو ان الثانويه العامه لا يمكن يحصل فيها تلاعب :mus13:ا
اسأل اشمعنا ما كل البلد فيها فساد، الرد يكون لاااااااا كله الا الثانويه العامة 30:أهي الامتحانات اللي المفروض الدوله بتحميها اتسربت وصفحة علي الفيس بوك مسحت بكرامة الوزارة والدوله كلها الارض، قال مفيهاش فساد قال هههههه اكبر نكته في التاريخ


----------



## كليماندوس (8 يوليو 2016)

*«شاومينج» متحديا «التعليم»






تحدى مسئولو صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، وزارة التربية والتعليم في قدرته على تغيير نتائج امتحانات طلاب الثانوية العامة بعد قدرته على تسـريب امتحانات الثانوية العامة.

وقالت صفحة "شاومينج" على "فيس بوك": "شاومينج يقدر يغير في النتايج من الكنترول ويقدر يرفع درجات أي طالب، علشان اللي بيقول إني مقدرش أعمل حاجة ده أحب أقوله اللي قدر يسرب الامتحانات من قلب الوزارة قبل الامتحان بـ7 ساعات يقدر يغير أي نتيجة ويتحكم فيها من الكنترول ويعمل اللي محدش يتوقعه".

وأضافت الصفحة: "بس طبعا أنا مينفعش أعمل حاجة زي ديه إلا بموافقة جميع الطلبة وأخذ آرائهم جميعا، عشان كده أنا عامل استفتاء ليكم في البوست ده وتقولوا رايكم في الكلام ده وهيكون في بيان مهم بالليل بخصوص الموضوع ده بعد معرفة آراء الجميع، وياريت كل واحد شاف البوست يعمل شير ويمنشن لأكبر عدد من أصحابه علشان نعرف رأي الكل وناخد برأي الكل".​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2016)

*استنتاج ايريناوى :شاومنج دا هاكر *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 يوليو 2016)

*سلام المسيح
ايه ذنب الاولاد المجتهدين؟
ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> .*.... لا والمصيبه كانو بيقولو ان الثانويه العامه لا يمكن يحصل فيها تلاعب
> اسأل اشمعنا ما كل البلد فيها فساد، الرد يكون لاااااااا كله الا الثانويه العامة *


*هذا تصرف سيكولوجى بحت " حيله دفاعية " ، مضمونها نحن ليسو بالسيئين لا بل اناس جيدين و ليس كل شىء فينا فاسد بل هناك بعض النواحى القليلة نحن فيها سيئين لكن هناك نواح اخرى تتسم بالقدسية " نحن لسنا إنحلاليين " 
لذا تظهر عبارة " كله إلا الثانوية العامة " و كان هناك مقدسات لا مساس بها و لا تهاون فيها
لسان حالهم يقولون اننا جادين و قادرين على الوصول الى التقدم و ادراكه - لولا السلبية من البعض
لإلقاء اللوم على الآخرين " بغير المُتكلم " على شاكله " ما يعملو ... ، ما يخلو ... ، ما يفكرو ... ، ما يتصرفو ... الخ "
و هنا المتحدث برىء و يسعى للإصلاح - دونما يبدا بنفسه و لا يفعل شىء سوى الإنتقاد فقط 
 و محلك سِر - هكذا يُنهى الموقف و ايضا قدم دفاعه و الحل لغلق هذه الفضية " مُنتصرا "*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> استنتاج ايريناوى :شاومنج دا هاكر *​


*و ما علاقة الهاكر بالإمتحانات التى تُطبع فى مطبعة و يُمتحن الطلاب فى اوراق و ليس على الحاسب ؟

اتصور ان الموضوع فيه تظبيطات و تأكيل " رشاوى " و شيلنى و اشيلك ( دفع فلوس )
فا من خلال شحن الهاتف على الهواء بيتم تقاضى الأجر و بالتالى يمكن تحويل رصيد و عبر خدمات المحمول يتم تحويل الرصيد الذى بالهاتف الى اموال سائلة فى اليد
فهذا الشاومنج بياخذ من الطلاب ليعطى " جزء " لمن معه الامتحانات و التى هى تحت يده و إختصاصه - فما المانع من ان يقوم احدهم من تحت القيادة بالتلاعب - فستانى فى      وجه المسئول و يكون هو " الفاعل و الجانى " فى امان - فما المانع ؟ 
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان ( كل ) من يعمل بالامتحانات يتقاضى " زيطة اموال - إشى مكافئات على منح على مكافئات بالفايظ نسبة على اساسى المرتب " و على ذلك فا كبار المسئولين و بناء على اساسيهم الكبير يتقاضون " شألة اموال" بينما صغار الموظفين اصحاب المرتب الصغير يتقاضون اقل منهم بكثير 
فما المانع ان يقوموا " صغار المرتبات " من تزويد دخلهم ( على حساب ) كبار المرتبات مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انهم " اصحاب المرتبات الصغيرة مقارنه بالكبار " انهم فى الامان لانهم ليسو فى واجهة المُسائلة ؟  *


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> ايه ذنب الاولاد المجتهدين؟
> ربنا يرحم*​


*هؤلاء ضحايا  خراب الذمم و فساد العقول *


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*شاومينج تتراجع عن وعدها بتعديل نتيجة الثانوية







تراجعت صفحة "شاومينج" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، عن وعوده بتعديل نتيجة الثانوية العامة من داخل الكنترول، بحجة سبه وإهانته، موضحا أن المبالغ التى سيتم جمعها كانت ستذهب للذين سوف يخترقون الكنترول. وكتب أدمن صفحة "شاومينج" على بفيس بوك: "خلاص يا جماعة أنا بقيت واحد نصاب وبسرق وكل حاجة وحشه، واعتبروا القرار اللى خدته بإنى أدخل على الكنترول وأزودكم فى الدرجات اتلغى خلاص ومش هعمل حاجة عشان محدش يغلط فيا بكلمة لإنى مقبلش بأى غلط وأنا غرضى أساعدكم". وأضاف: "طالما المساعدة اتقلبت بإهانة وشتيمة يبقا خلاص بلاش منها، أنا مش محتاج منكم حاجة عشان تبقوا عارفين كويس، والفلوس اللى كنا هناخدها دى الفلوس الخاصة بالناس اللى هتخترق الكنترول وتعبها". وتابع: "شاومينج عمره ما أخد فلوس وحطها فى جيبه، أنا بس بعد ده كله عاوزكم متنسوش وقفتى جمبكم فى الامتحانات واتحديت الدنيا كلها عشانكم وفى الآخر بقيتوا تقولوا عليا نصاب، على العموم خلاص اعتبرونى مخدتش قرار ولا هعدل فى نتائج حد وكفاية عليا مساعدتكم فى أيام الامتحانات". ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*4 طرق تمكن «شاومينج» من التلاعب بنتائج طلاب الثانوية العامة






دخلت صفحة "شاومينج بيغشش ثانوية عامة"، في تحدٍ جديد مع وزارة التربية والتعليم، بعد زعمها استطاعتها تغيير نتائج طلاب الثانوية العامة، ورفع درجات أي طالب على أن يكون الأمر بمقابل مادي.

وأمام هذا الإدعاء، أكدت وزارة التربية والتعليم، أن ذلك غير جائز بأي شكل من الأشكال، الأمر الذي رد عليه نشطاء التواصل الاجتماعي بأن الذي يستطيع تسريب الامتحانات يستطيع فعل أي شيء.

ليصبح بذلك التساؤل الذي يدور في أذهان الجميع، «هل يمكن التلاعب بدرجات الطلاب؟» وهذا ما ناقشته «فيتو» مع عدد من الخبراء التربويين.

مرحلة التصحيح
يقول دكتور محمد فتح الله، الخبير التعليمي: إن مرحلة تغيير نتائج الطلاب تبدأ من بداية عملية التصحيح التي يمكن التلاعب فيها، حيث تمر ورقة الامتحان بعدة مراحل تبدأ بإعطاء أرقام سرية لأوراق إجابات الطلاب، وإزالة كل ما يتعلق باسم الطالب ورقم جلوسه، ثم تحول أسماء الطلاب لأرقام سرية، وهي نفس الرقم السري لورقة الإجابة.

وأضاف «فتح الله»، أن ثاني الخطوات التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى التلاعب في الدرجات، تأتي من خلال الموظفين العاملين في الكنترول إذا استطاعوا الوصول إلى البيانات السرية للطلاب، ويمكنهم من خلال الاسم ورقم الجلوس أن يغيروا النتائج.


الكنترول الفرعي
وأضاف الدكتور كمال مغيث الخبير التعليمي، أن أحد أشكال التلاعب في نتائج الطلاب، قد يأتي من خلال الكنترول الفرعي، فالإدارة العامة للامتحانات، تمتلك كنترولات فرعية في جميع محافظات مصر، ويمتلك كل كنترول فرعي أليات الغرفة المركزية للكنترول، ومسئول عن وضع الأرقام السرية، فمن الممكن أن يتعاون أحد أفراد الكنترول مع صفحة شاومينج للتلاعب بالنتائج، وهذا أمر غير مستبعد في ظل ما شاهدناه الفترة الماضية من تسريب للامتحانات.

تغيير ورقة الإجابة
وأشار "مغيث" أن المجال الأخير للتلاعب بالنتائج قد يحدث من خلال تبديل أوراق الأجابة، كما حدث العام الماضي مع الطالبة "مريم" صاحبة صفر الثانوية العامة، وهذا يتم أيضا من خلال أحد أعضاء الكنترول.
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (9 يوليو 2016)

*سبب تراجع شاومنج عن اعلان نتائج الثانوية العامة

الوجه الآخر لـ شاومينج






وقع العديد من طلاب الثانوية العامة ضحايا لعمليات نصب صفحات الغش الالكترونى "شاومينج" ، حيث تواصلوا مع الصفحة ودفعوا مبالغ مالية لمعرفة نتيجة الثانوية العامة، لكن الصفحة تراجعت عن ذلك وقامت بحظرهم من رسائل الصفحة . 
وقالت إحدى الطالبات فى رسالتها لـ"صحافة المواطن"، أنها وقعت ضحية نصب من خلال صفحة شاومينج، حيث طلب منى عن طريق الصفحة دفع مبلغ خمسون جنيه مقابل إحضار النتيجة بعد 12 ساعة، ويتم إستلامها عن طريق كروت شحن، مضيفة إن البيانات المطلوبة هو رقم الجلوس ولكن سرعان ما تم حظرى من الصفحة. وأضافت، "هناك الكثير من الطلاب وقعوا بالفعل ضحية نصب ولكن خاوفوا من الشكوى بسبب إعلانة القدرة على التلاعب فى درجاتهم بالكنترول مؤكده أنه يمكن معرفة حقيقة من هو شاومينج من خلال الأرقام التى يتم يتم شحن بها كروت الشحن"​*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يوليو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *هذا تصرف سيكولوجى بحت " حيله دفاعية " ، مضمونها نحن ليسو بالسيئين لا بل اناس جيدين و ليس كل شىء فينا فاسد بل هناك بعض النواحى القليلة نحن فيها سيئين لكن هناك نواح اخرى تتسم بالقدسية " نحن لسنا إنحلاليين "
> لذا تظهر عبارة " كله إلا الثانوية العامة " و كان هناك مقدسات لا مساس بها و لا تهاون فيها
> لسان حالهم يقولون اننا جادين و قادرين على الوصول الى التقدم و ادراكه - لولا السلبية من البعض
> لإلقاء اللوم على الآخرين " بغير المُتكلم " على شاكله " ما يعملو ... ، ما يخلو ... ، ما يفكرو ... ، ما يتصرفو ... الخ "
> ...



موافقاك جدا وهي نفس الحيلة الدفاعية اللي بيستخدمها البعض في الكلام عن التحرش في مصر ودايما تيجي اكتر حاجة من الذكور، مش بالضرورة يكون هو متحرش علشان كده بيدافع ويقول ان مصر مفيهاش كل التحرش ده او انتو بتهولو او ان البنت هي السبب، لا لكن زي ما انت قولت حيله دفاعيه علشان يقدر يعيش في المجتمع ده ويقدر كمان يحترم نفسه ويحترم جنسه اللي هو بينتمي ليه، اصل لو هو اعترف ان التحرش في مصر بالشكل ده يبقا هو اولا بيهين الجنس اللي هو بينتمي ليه وهيحس بالقرف من نفسه وباقي جنسه، وحاجة تانيه مش هيقدر أبدا يبقا متطمن علي نساء عائلته ، علشان يحاول يعيش نفسه في أمان ولو كاذب ، تلاقيه يقول آه فيه تحرش مش اوي، فيه رجالة متحرشين بس مش كلنا ، احنا وحشين بس مش اوي ، اصل البنت لو لابسه كذا وكذا مكانش حد اتحرش بيها وهو بيقول كده وبيطمن نفسه بالكذب ان نساء عائلته لا يمكن يحصلهم كده علشان هما بيلبسو الكذا والكذا اللي هو بيقول عليه ده وده هيحميهم من التحرش، وبكده يقدر ينام ويستريح حتي لو بيضحك علي نفسه
قولنا نفس الكلام علي الثانويه العامة قالو لا انتو عايزين تسودوها ليه؟ انتو مبتفهموش ده ديه الحاجة الوحيدة اللي لا يمكن يبقا فيها فساد :smile01:smile01هههههههه منظرهم بقا وحش اوي بصراحة بعد المسخرة ديه انا لو منهم متكلمش تاني في الموضوع ده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يوليو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و ما علاقة الهاكر بالإمتحانات التى تُطبع فى مطبعة و يُمتحن الطلاب فى اوراق و ليس على الحاسب ؟
> 
> *



*كلٍ منَّا له تصوره 

ليه ما يكونش الامتحانات كان بيتم تبادلها بين ادارات (المحافظات) التربية و التعليم 

عن طريق الخدمات الالكترونية فى موقع الوزارة (برقم سرى مثلا)

ليه لأة ؟؟

ليه ما يكونش هو واحد هاكر و قدر يخترق الصفحة و طبع الامتحانات ؟؟

ممكن و لا مش ممكن ؟؟

دا غير انه قال : ممكن يغير النتيجة 

و ديه جديدة اوى فعلا 

هو قال ان عن طريق الناس اللى هتخترق الكنترول 


كلمة يخترق ديه : ما يقولهاش غير واحد هاكر 

دا الل جه فى بالى 

تغيير النتيجة أمره صعب عن طريق ناس (حقيقية) جوة الكنترول 

دا و لا 100 واحد بيراجع 

لكن ممكن بعد وضع النتيجة فى الخدمات الالكترونية بموقع الوزارة و قبل نشرها 

سهل جدا واحد هاكر يدخل و يظبط النتيجة بمزاجه 

ممكن و لا مش ممكن ؟؟


يا سيدى دا فيه هاكرز اخترقوا بنوك و حولوا ارصدة كمان 

دا مرة هنا : المنتدى تم اختراقه 

ايوة صدقنى 

[YOUTUBE]y_5aaZ-PUto[/YOUTUBE]


صحيح الاختراق ما كانش لمدة كبيرة 

لكن اهوه : اخترقوا 

ممكن و لا مش ممكن ؟؟


​*​​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يوليو 2016)

*إلا صحيح كنت عايزة أسأل 

هو تسريب امتحان الدين : كان يخص أنهو دين ؟؟ 

الاسلامى و لا المسيحى و لا الاتنين ؟؟

أصل لو الاسلامى بس 

ح أسأل سؤال بسيط جدا 

هم الطلبة المسيحيين عادوا الامتحان هم روخرين ؟؟​*


----------



## بايبل333 (13 يوليو 2016)

الامتحان اللى اتسرب الاسلامى واتلغى المسيحى والاسلامى علشان الوحدة الوطنية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> الامتحان اللى اتسرب الاسلامى واتلغى المسيحى والاسلامى علشان الوحدة الوطنية



*بتتكلم جد ؟؟

يعنى انت أعدت امتحان الدين المسيحى ؟؟ 

:t11::t11::t11:​*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 يوليو 2016)

لاانا مش بتاع لعب العيال داة انا امتحنته السنة اللى فاتت ونجحت 
السنة دى مش فارق معايا نهائى الدين اتسرب ولا لا

كل الطلبة اعادت الامتحان المسيحى والاسلامى 
بالرغم عدم تسريب المسيحى


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يوليو 2016)

*الفضيحة الكبــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى 


من نفس اللجنة اثنين من الاوائل.؟



*












​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]i0dm1RbgsU4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> موافقاك جدا وهي نفس الحيلة الدفاعية اللي بيستخدمها البعض في الكلام عن التحرش في مصر ودايما تيجي اكتر حاجة من الذكور، مش بالضرورة يكون هو متحرش علشان كده بيدافع ويقول ان مصر مفيهاش كل التحرش ده او انتو بتهولو او ان البنت هي السبب، لا لكن زي ما انت قولت حيله دفاعيه علشان يقدر يعيش في المجتمع ده ويقدر كمان يحترم نفسه ويحترم جنسه اللي هو بينتمي ليه، اصل لو هو اعترف ان التحرش في مصر بالشكل ده يبقا هو اولا بيهين الجنس اللي هو بينتمي ليه وهيحس بالقرف من نفسه وباقي جنسه، وحاجة تانيه مش هيقدر أبدا يبقا متطمن علي نساء عائلته ، علشان يحاول يعيش نفسه في أمان ولو كاذب ، تلاقيه يقول آه فيه تحرش مش اوي، فيه رجالة متحرشين بس مش كلنا ، احنا وحشين بس مش اوي ، اصل البنت لو لابسه كذا وكذا مكانش حد اتحرش بيها وهو بيقول كده وبيطمن نفسه بالكذب ان نساء عائلته لا يمكن يحصلهم كده علشان هما بيلبسو الكذا والكذا اللي هو بيقول عليه ده وده هيحميهم من التحرش، وبكده يقدر ينام ويستريح حتي لو بيضحك علي نفسه
> قولنا نفس الكلام علي الثانويه العامة قالو لا انتو عايزين تسودوها ليه؟ انتو مبتفهموش ده ديه الحاجة الوحيدة اللي لا يمكن يبقا فيها فساد :smile01:smile01هههههههه منظرهم بقا وحش اوي بصراحة بعد المسخرة ديه انا لو منهم متكلمش تاني في الموضوع ده


رغم ان موضوع التحرش هو بعيد عن موضوعنا الاصلى " مهزلة الغش الجماعى بالثانوية " ...
لكنى ساشارككى الفكر
موضوع التحرش هذا ليس بالموضوع الهين ولا الصغير - فا له موسمه ( عيدى الفطر و الاضحى ) و لذا يتم نزول الشرطة النسائية ولا نراهم بهذه الكثافة الا فى الاعياد فقط - تُرى لماذا ؟

 و اصبح بالآونه الاخيرة نقرا و نتابع التحرش وصل الى التعدى على حُرمات البيوت و وصلت حين امتناع الضحيه الى التقطيع بالسلاح الابيض و تقطيع وصل الى المناطق الحساسة !!!
فكيف يُقال انه ليس بهذا الحجم و به تهويل ؟
لماذا اصبحت الاعياد نرى بها شرطة نسائية و فرق شباب لمنع التحرش ؟
لماذا ازدادت فى الاونه الاخيرة التحرش " باليد " اكثر من التحرش اللفظى ؟

لماذا لا نرى ولا نسمع عن هذه الممارسات الا بالدول العربية و ايضا تاتى من اللاجئين بالدول التى بها لاجئين باوربا ؟

على اى اساس يدعون ان الموضوع ليس بهذا الحجم و ان به تضخيم ؟

انها الايديولوجيه و ليس اى شىء آخر
- - -
هناك نواح اخرى يعف لسانى ذكرها - من حيث ان الفرد منهم لن يتصور ان اخته او والدته ستسير بالشارع دونما ... 
النت ملىء و مواقع البرونو تشهد ....
ارجو المعذرة - فلن استطيع ان اكمل هذا الحوار فى منتدانا " الروحى المسيحى "
تقبلى اعتذارى ...


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يوليو 2016)

"الطالبة المنسية"..  حصلت على 409.5 درجة فى الثانوية العامة ولم تعلن من الأوائل.. تطالب  بمساواتها بزملائها وتكريمها.. هبة: سأتخصص في طب القلب لأنه سبب وفاة  عمى.. وقدوتي "أبى والشيخ الشعراوى"




*عارفيين اى السبب ان محدش كرمها ...؟

مين يعـــــــــــــــــــرف....؟؟؟
*


----------

